# taking it back to the days



## CE 707

I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or look like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that


----------



## lesstime

love it nice topic was thinking of it the other day


----------



## elspock84

x2 this is more my style since i started building bikes in the 90s. face parts are fucking nice lookin but just dont do nuttin for me.


----------



## Fleetangel

MY FIRST BUILD...I TRIED TO KEEP IT OLD SKOOL :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 11:49 AM~18711305
> *MY FIRST BUILD...I TRIED TO KEEP IT OLD SKOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice bike my cuzin still got his OG goodtimes plaque


----------



## CE 707




----------



## caprice75classic

built this for my nephew. he wanted an old school chopper rake on the neck.

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0924001153_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## rollinbajito

Good topic Eric I like it thanks for your help bro


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Oct 1 2010, 12:33 PM~18711592
> *Good topic Eric I like it thanks for your help bro
> *


bro you dont have to thank me for nothing


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2010, 12:36 PM~18711616
> *
> *


I know you got pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 11:41 AM~18711654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a good one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 11:39 AM~18711637
> *I know you got pics bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 10:33 AM~18711589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this on craigslist?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:48 PM~18711696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18711709
> *bad ass
> *


:yes:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:44 PM~18711667
> *was this on craigslist?
> *


not sure bro send me the linc


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 10:55 AM~18711731
> *not sure bro send me the linc
> *


i'll look and see if i can find it


----------



## CE 707

2.jpg[/img]


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:57 PM~18711742
> *i'll look and see if i can find it
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 1 2010, 12:48 PM~18711692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bikes bro do you have a pic of the pink bike that came out in the mag that was another clean bike from the 90s


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

this was my 2nd one I did back in 97


----------



## CE 707

this was in 99


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 01:15 PM~18711846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i remember that it was a while ago


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 01:21 PM~18711888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always liked that bike


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Nasty Habits C.C

This is how we do in New Mexico :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 12:31 PM~18711938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like this frame.
Takin me back with this thread.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## HOTSHOT956

BADASS TOPIC NOW I DONT FEEL THAT BEHIND :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

this was a bad ass bike 2 I think I want to go with something along this style for the next one


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18711963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was an og bike to realy nice still after all these years


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18711986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> did you guys see when he shocked himself in the LRB video it was hella funny


----------



## Clown Confusion

> did you guys see when he shocked himself in the LRB video it was hella funny
> 
> 
> 
> lol yup
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

Here is a bike I built for my son back in 2006..


----------



## R0L0

BTW nice topic E!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 02:04 PM~18712182
> *Here is a bike I built for my son back in 2006..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 02:06 PM~18712191
> *BTW nice topic E!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


how you been bro long time no see


----------



## CE 707

im glad to see this topic has been hot since I put it up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 10:55 AM~18711731
> *not sure bro send me the linc
> *


cant find the link bro but im sure i seen it on there?!


----------



## djrascal

Not a big fan of faced parts myself.
Nice topic


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18712385
> *cant find the link bro but im sure i seen it on there?!
> *


its all good bro I know the owner ill just hit him up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 1 2010, 02:35 PM~18712414
> *Not a big fan of faced parts myself.
> Nice topic
> *


me to bro wheres the pics of your bike thats nice bro


----------



## caprice75classic

TTT


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

not mine but i did the frame


----------



## CE 707

nice pics bro


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 12:24 PM~18712313
> *how you been bro long time no see
> *


been good bro. how have you been? are you going to Vegas??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 05:14 PM~18713746
> *been good bro. how have you been? are you going to Vegas??
> *


thats good to hear bro ive been good just staying busy with my kids moneys tight this year so im going to have to sit this one out how bout you ?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

old school bikes look better than rads

just my .02 cents


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18713888
> *thats good to hear bro ive been good just staying busy with my kids moneys tight this year so im going to have to sit this one out how bout you ?
> *



ya i know how that is bro... ya we are going to Vegas :biggrin: actually can't wait lol..


----------



## deville

Good topic


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 1 2010, 05:48 PM~18713983
> *old school bikes look better than rads
> 
> just my .02 cents
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Chingon el topic


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18714125
> *Chingon el topic
> *


x2 ttt


----------



## BUCIO_J

HERE IS MY WITH WORK ON PROGRESS


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 05:50 PM~18714002
> *ya i know how that is bro... ya we are going to Vegas :biggrin: actually can't wait lol..
> *


thanks for rubbing it in lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 1 2010, 06:07 PM~18714106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice video


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2010, 12:43 PM~18711661
> *:biggrin:
> *


im still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Oct 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18714183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS MY WITH WORK ON PROGRESS
> *


its a nice start bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Here's my old 1965 Schwinn Super-Deluxe. Nos coppertone grips, speedo, 13" apehangers.lucky 7, and Og bent forks with matching bent sissy bar. It had old school Finest Kreations pedals. chrome pan, fully twisted crank, and the wheels i threw some of my gold wong spokes on the 140's with some Chen-shin tires. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 04:22 PM~18714214
> *thanks for rubbing it in lol  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry my nig. I had too lol... Are you going to Streetlow in San Jose the Sunday after Vegas?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## mr.casper

love this topic this my style of bikes!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 1 2010, 04:59 PM~18714410
> *love this topic this my style of bikes!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HERES THE START;;; KEEPING IT STREET BUT ADDING SOME OLD SCHOOL PARTS.! 









:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2010, 04:36 PM~18714311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who owns this?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2010, 06:50 PM~18714377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pics bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 06:45 PM~18714346
> *Sorry my nig. I had too lol...  Are you going to Streetlow in San Jose the Sunday after Vegas?
> *


lol its all good bro take a shot for me out there i dint think im goingto be able to make to the show


----------



## CE 707

> i was at that show in south gate that year I think there was around 135 bikes there that year 707 was out there repping to


----------



## mr.casper

> i was at that show in south gate that year I think there was *around 135 bikes* there that year 707 was out there repping to
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## brownie_602

ma old schwinn i forgot what year it was but this how it looked before i fuked up the paintjob n added primerd parts lol i keept it old skoo tho just added some twisted parts n btw LINCOLNSAL if ur readin this this is how the bike used to look before u got it off that one foo member lol


----------



## aztecsoulz

I built this bike 5 years ago


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## RO-BC

someone should post my old bike kandy tease it was in the last fall issue its the same frame as lil rollin malo


----------



## RO-BC

not same style but its the same frame i used for lil rollin malo


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:11 PM~18715548
> *someone should post my old bike kandy tease it was in the last fall issue its the same frame as lil rollin malo
> *


I remember that isnt that when you where in florida


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 1 2010, 09:54 PM~18715422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18714338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



should have kept my forks :banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 06:56 PM~18714737
> *who owns this?
> *


Some cat out here in AZ.. the paz bros did the handlebars for him, that bike used to kill the comp back in the day... if you need to kno the name of the guy I can ask sal paz for ya


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 1 2010, 10:32 PM~18716317
> *Some cat out here in AZ.. the paz bros did the handlebars for him, that bike used to kill the comp back in the day... if you need to kno the name of the guy I can ask sal paz for ya
> *


ya pm me. do they still have it?


----------



## elspock84

some bikes i found online


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 1 2010, 11:50 PM~18716377
> *ya pm me. do they still have it?
> *


Haven't seen it in awhile, ill text sal and find out then pm you bro.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2010, 06:38 PM~18714315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats a clean ass bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2010, 09:03 AM~18717616
> *thats a clean ass bike
> *


yup we going back to old school they should have a traditional bike of the year class


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 2 2010, 09:07 AM~18717640
> *yup we going back to old school they should have a traditional bike of the year class
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 2 2010, 10:07 AM~18717640
> *yup we going back to old school they should have a class traditional bike of the year
> 
> *


hell yea bro this year we starting face parts got played out and the make the bikes look like a big blob that would be nice gor them to have traditional bike of the year like they do the cars


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Oct 2 2010, 10:36 AM~18717849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics bro those pics take me way back


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2010, 09:43 AM~18717894
> *great pics bro those pics take me way back
> *



thanx bro,,, yea they were from either 94 or 96 back when the Super Show wasnt 230 miles away , in the LA coliseum :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

yea my cuzins bike used to be out the showing within those years he was from good times


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2010, 10:03 AM~18718009
> *yea my cuzins bike used to be out the showing within those years he was from good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice bike


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 1 2010, 05:46 PM~18714355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE CYLENDER FOR SALE :x:


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 05:25 PM~18714231
> *its a nice start bro
> *



THANKS


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NOT SO OLD SCHOOL 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 2 2010, 12:03 PM~18718343
> *NOT SO OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats clean bro


----------



## mrchavez

cool topic.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2010, 10:03 AM~18718009
> *yea my cuzins bike used to be out the showing within those years he was from good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 2 2010, 11:03 AM~18718009
> *yea my cuzins bike used to be out the showing within those years he was from good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup yup


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## CE 707

ive always liked the 16inch handle bars on a 20inch bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 2 2010, 08:07 AM~18717640
> *yup we going back to old school they should have a traditional bike of the year class
> *


i had the same thought, maybe you guys can do that to the socios annual show and see how that turns out. :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Oct 2 2010, 12:14 PM~18718699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the imperfection of that back wheel. Makes me think of a gold tooth, or a facial scar, or a prosthetic leg. Looks better than I though it would.

When the front wheel is different it looks out of place, when one of the back wheels is different, it looks lazy, but when a back wheel is different, but painted, it looks like art.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 2 2010, 01:34 PM~18718823
> *i had the same thought, maybe you guys can do that to the socios annual show and see how that turns out. :biggrin:
> *


you got my vote :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18718932
> *I like the imperfection of that back wheel. Makes me think of a gold tooth, or a facial scar, or a prosthetic leg. Looks better than I though it would.
> 
> When the front wheel is different it looks out of place, when one of the back wheels is different, it looks lazy, but when a back wheel is different, but painted, it looks like art.
> *


really....i hate it :biggrin: ill get new ones soon


----------



## CE 707




----------



## boxer1717

the bike i built for my brother


----------



## rollinbajito




----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 12:36 PM~18711973
> *this was a bad ass bike 2 I think I want to go with something along this style for the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DIG IT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Oct 3 2010, 07:33 AM~18723086
> *I DID IT
> *


did it are dig it


----------



## 66wita6

AS DONE LIKE THE PAST MEMBERS....















AND THIS IS HOW THEY STILL ROLL ,THE PRESENT SHORTYS....
























PICS FROM THE PHENIX LRM SHOW......








:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 3 2010, 07:35 AM~18723091
> *did it are dig it
> *


DIG IT......TYPE O I MUST OF BEEN HALF ASLEEP


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Oct 3 2010, 09:11 AM~18723221
> *DIG IT......TYPE O I MUST OF BEEN HALF ASLEEP
> *


lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

my bike. i've had it since '95
way back at southgate show. damn they always had a good turnout. 








2007 at the IMPERIALS car show-hawaiian gardens








at new year's picnic at santa fe dam 2010


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAILY BULLETIN newspaper, back in '95


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 3 2010, 01:51 PM~18724886
> *DAILY BULLETIN newspaper, back in '95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I fucken love Goin Fast On My bike Like That ,and Thats Clean With Little fenders I see a lot of bikes that try to pull that off but it don't ever look right, But that Ones clean


----------



## chamuco61

damn this topic took me way back with some of the pics!! im gonna try to get my scanner to work tomorow so i can post up some of the old pics i have


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 3 2010, 02:51 PM~18724886
> *DAILY BULLETIN newspaper, back in '95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil deville has a pic just like that and its from the newspaper too


----------



## CE 707

Im trying to find my pics of dripin 69 I know somebodys got that pics of that bike thats a real og bike that motivated me growing up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 3 2010, 02:40 PM~18724840
> *my bike. i've had it since '95
> way back at southgate show. damn they always had a good turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 at the IMPERIALS car show-hawaiian gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at new year's picnic at santa fe dam 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike still looks just as good as it did when it 1st came out


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2010, 09:58 PM~18736918
> *Im trying to find my pics of dripin 69 I know somebodys got that pics of that bike thats a real og bike that motivated me growing up
> *


----------



## chamuco61

got my scanner workin!! ill dig out some pics tomorow if i get a chance n post some up..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18738534
> *got my scanner workin!! ill dig out some pics tomorow if i get a chance n post some up..
> *


a bro you got pics of that blue street 20inch bike clean as fuck from the oldies bike club from the 90,s when you where in it I think it was from your chapter


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2010, 11:49 PM~18738578
> *a bro you got pics of that blue street 20inch bike clean as fuck from the oldies bike club from the 90,s when you where in it I think it was from your chapter
> *


thats ernie's bike...i think i have a couple pics of it from when we went to san diego..ill check..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18738589
> *thats ernie's bike...i think i have a couple pics of it from when we went to san diego..ill check..
> *


ok cool that bike always stuck out for a street bike it was clean a a and dont forget to post up pics from when your bike back they you and him always hit up the shows


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2010, 11:56 PM~18738607
> *ok cool that bike always stuck out for a street bike it was clean a a and dont forget to post up pics from when your bike back they you and him always hit up the shows
> *


man, those were the days!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2010, 01:05 AM~18738620
> *man, those were the days!!
> *


you aint lieing bro :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18736918
> *Im trying to find my pics of dripin 69 I know somebodys got that pics of that bike thats a real og bike that motivated me growing up
> *


dripn 69 is a bad ass bike that's the style I'm biuldin my sons bike ..it'll be out next show season...HOPEFULLy...I post pics of it tomorrow I goptta few...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My homies kid's bike I just took this pic saturday the 2nd


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IS MY BIKE ..IN LOW RIDER BIKE MAG...AND LOW RIDER MAG..1998...MEMBERS ONLY.. SAN DIEGO....


----------



## Amahury760

THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS NOW AFTER...15 YRS ...JUST HANGING IN MY GARAGE.








PLANNING ON BRINGING IT BACK OUT ...AND START SHOWNIG IT AGAIN ..GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON ANY CHANGES OR UP GRADES.. BUT NO BS TRYING TO STAY WITH THE OG PARTS.. OG STYLE....THANX


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 10:36 AM~18711203
> *I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or look like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS ANICE TOPIC HOMIE... I HAVE PICTURES OF UNFAIR ADVANTAGE FROM HIS 2ND PHOTO SHOOT,,HIS BIKE AND MINE WHERE DONE THE SAME DAY ILL LOOK FOR THEM AND POST THEM UP ASAP....


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 5 2010, 08:24 AM~18739628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had da poster of this bike in my room for 3 yrs one of my favs from back then.


----------



## djrascal

Heres a few of my sons


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 5 2010, 03:47 PM~18742950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 5 2010, 09:05 AM~18740734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one of my favorite bikes out rite now!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 01:17 PM~18711861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for his lil name,but warren posted a comment on a pic of your bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 5 2010, 08:24 AM~18739628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up bro it still looks just as good as it did when it 1st came out


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18711963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

> [/quote
> I like this one to its a nice bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18746371
> *for his lil name,but warren posted a comment on a pic of your bike
> *


he was a good dude to do bizz with a real stand up dude


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 5 2010, 10:30 AM~18740484
> *Heres a few of my sons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice bro who did the paint on it ?


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 5 2010, 09:21 PM~18747036
> *thats nice bro who did the paint on it ?
> *


Not sure who originally sprayed it, but i had Serious Hydros of Merced, CA. go over it with more flake and he did all the graphics and pinstriping.


----------



## oneofakind

before he changes his parts....


----------



## oneofakind

this in one of my all time favorites...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 6 2010, 03:56 PM~18752895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is just badass!! :wow:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## elspock84

i think its time we make a build off where all we do is build traditional bikes. no face parts at all just some old school lowirder bikes. i think it would be a fun build.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## abel




----------



## CE 707

thanks one of a kind you posted so menny good pics it would take me all day to comment on all of them


----------



## Amahury760

HERE'S A FEW BIKES FROM SAN DIEGO.CA...


----------



## oneofakind

MY ALL  TIME FAVORITE....!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

>





> thats one of my favorite bikes out rite now!!!!!





> [/quote
> I like this one to its a nice bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies, was trying to get it done for vegas but couldn't finish it...
Click to expand...


----------



## Clown Confusion

Big Marios Cherry Ripe!!









Goochs UnderWorld Fantasay!















Boners Evil Turns!








Moies Orange Bang!








Mike Rangels Bike!








Anthonys Calypso Twist!








Joses Wish Master!








Marios Wild Suspense








































[/quote]


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

Back in 94 in Watsonville L.G Show!!!









San Jose in 96!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18774782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the seat on this is bad ass.


----------



## CE 707

Wheres everyone


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 7 2010, 12:56 PM~18760656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:worship:


----------



## 66wita6

BLAST FROM THE PAST....








BROUGHT BACK TO SHOW WITH THE GANGSTA...
























AND 100% RIDABLE....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 16 2010, 11:53 AM~18826643
> *BLAST FROM THE PAST....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT BACK TO SHOW WITH THE GANGSTA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND 100% RIDABLE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 7 2010, 01:03 PM~18760721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I miss my trike.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2010, 02:44 PM~18828228
> *Damn I miss my trike.
> *


we all do bro it will be back


----------



## All Out Customs

Here are some old flicks of bikes that my Uncle and I built back in the 90s. 


























The one towards the rear was my bike called Childhood Dream.

Now I am looking to get back into and have a build with my son. I am looking for a trike. Tried craigslist and ebay, but no luck. Can someone guide me into the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## All Out Customs

Is there such thing as trike kits where they can be attached to a schwinn stingray frame ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18831499
> *Is there such thing as trike kits where they can be attached to a schwinn stingray frame ?
> *


:yes:








:yes:


----------



## CE4LIFE

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

my first bike (super show in LA 95,first time i showed 2nd place street.not bad for a first time)


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 17 2010, 01:13 PM~18833851
> *my first bike (super show in LA 95,first time i showed 2nd place street.not  bad for a first time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uprisingbikeclub




----------



## CE4LIFE

Good old days


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 17 2010, 02:13 PM~18833851
> *my first bike (super show in LA 95,first time i showed 2nd place street.not  bad for a first time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicee


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 17 2010, 04:13 PM~18833851
> *my first bike (super show in LA 95,first time i showed 2nd place street.not  bad for a first time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2^


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 17 2010, 12:46 AM~18831537
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> *



 I'm gonna carry on the tradition and build one with my son, just as my Uncle did with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Oct 17 2010, 04:23 PM~18834517
> *Good old days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was one of are days we ditched school we where good at that for anything that had to do with lowriders


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Oct 17 2010, 01:17 PM~18833868-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 17 2010, 03:45 PM~18834646
> *nicee
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 17 2010, 07:41 PM~18836649
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


thanks guys....I miss this one...trying to buy it back....hopefully I can get it back and put it back to how it use to look....and maybe add a little sum,sum here and there....


----------



## CE 707

I drew this last night


----------



## cone_weezy

pics of sum old legions bikes


----------



## cone_weezy

throwback pics legions from cali


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,HOMIES? U HAVE SOME BAD ASS PICS OF BIKES! 
PIS OF MY SONS& DAUGHTERS BIKES!!























































:h5: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Clown Confusion

CLOWN CONFUSION BACK IN 95 BEFORE I REDID IT


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 17 2010, 12:13 PM~18833851
> *my first bike (super show in LA 95,first time i showed 2nd place street.not  bad for a first time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baloos jungle?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 18 2010, 11:25 PM~18847991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bikes but this is more of a face parts bike


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Oct 18 2010, 10:39 PM~18848104
> *WHATZ UP,HOMIES? U HAVE SOME BAD ASS PICS OF BIKES!
> PIS OF MY SONS& DAUGHTERS BIKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *



dang the green bike is tight....i havent seen a frame like that!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Oct 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18865893
> *dang the green bike is tight....i havent seen a frame like that!!  :biggrin:
> *


there was a green one from elite that did the same frame but with a bird cadge years ago I know somebody got pics of it


----------



## MR.559

ive been itching to build a o.g style lil tiger. already have the o.g schwinn springers just need to bend them :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2010, 10:47 PM~18866862
> *ive been itching to build a o.g style lil tiger. already have the o.g schwinn springers just need to bend them :biggrin:
> *


 what up bro how you been hope all is well im trying to get back into the swing of things


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 20 2010, 09:54 PM~18867424
> *what up bro how you been hope all is well im trying to get back into the swing of things
> *



whats up homie ive been good just been flipping cars havent been messing with bikes but i think im going to go for it on this lil tiger lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2010, 12:08 AM~18867520
> *whats up homie ive been good just been flipping cars havent been messing with bikes but i think im going to go for it on this lil tiger lol
> *


thats whats up bro got to make money some how are you going to go after raul :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 20 2010, 10:33 PM~18867684
> *thats whats up bro got to make money some how are you going to go after raul  :biggrin:
> *



heading to texas tomorow to pick up a rag top. and by the time Raul is done with his lil tiger he will be competing with my grandkids lmao j.k


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2010, 05:51 AM~18868744
> *heading to texas tomorow to pick up a rag top. and by the time Raul is done with his lil tiger he will be competing with my grandkids lmao j.k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2010, 06:51 AM~18868744
> *heading to texas tomorow to pick up a rag top. and by the time Raul is done with his lil tiger he will be competing with my grandkids lmao j.k
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 21 2010, 10:11 PM~18876022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 anybody got pics of the 1st knights quest


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 21 2010, 10:23 PM~18876172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was bobbys old bike


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE4LIFE




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Oct 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18879114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


miss those days bro we had it on lock around here then we got into cars but now that we got kids we will be back CE


----------



## sureñosbluez

What about Hernan D'Aloia argentinean pride


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18876089
> *anybody got pics of the 1st knights quest
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 22 2010, 02:16 PM~18881411
> *What about Hernan D'Aloia argentinean pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a good bike to


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

:0


> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 04:22 PM~18882588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18882635
> *:0
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

damn renes riddler thats old school..one of my all time favorite bikes..just cus he dared to be different with that frame...


----------



## All Out Customs

Just amazed by these legendary bikes


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 04:38 PM~18882667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I liked it when it was like that that display got whored out bad


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 04:49 PM~18882748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


an old CE sac member


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 05:42 PM~18883542
> *an old  CE sac member
> *


is he selling it


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 07:18 PM~18883765
> *is he selling it
> *


not sure why


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 06:22 PM~18883788
> *not sure why
> *


i like that frame


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 07:24 PM~18883797
> *i like that frame
> *


yea its nice and simple


----------



## CE 707

> WHATZ UP,HOMIES? U HAVE SOME BAD ASS PICS OF BIKES!
> PIS OF MY SONS& DAUGHTERS BIKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 12:14 AM~18900033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snaps wares that display i like it


----------



## CE 707

in my storage rotting away lol have used it in 3years it only costed me $150 to make it


----------



## Clown Confusion

let me use that for sugar rush


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 01:35 AM~18900146
> *let me use that for sugar rush
> *


im have to find everything but I got no problem with that


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 01:43 AM~18900178
> *cool
> *


I could have sware you seen that before


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 12:44 AM~18900186
> *I could have sware you seen that before
> *


i did lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 01:46 AM~18900189
> *i did lol
> *


lol who you act so supprised lol I built it in like 3 hours the night before the fresno show back in 05


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 12:50 AM~18900208
> *lol who you act so supprised lol I built it in like 3 hours the night before the fresno show back in 05
> *


it was the pic nice pic


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 01:52 AM~18900216
> *it was the pic nice pic
> *


oh ok son :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> whos was that


----------



## Clown Confusion

> whos was that
> 
> 
> 
> mine
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 01:42 PM~18903297
> *mine
> *


that was nice what did you do to it


----------



## mr.casper

i like my bikes like the old school mayabe a lil new school but old school looks better no radical 4 me hee my bikes!








b4


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 12:50 PM~18903364
> *that was nice what did you do to it
> *


omg that was clown confusion i had it photo shoped lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 12:52 PM~18903380
> *omg that was clown confusion i had it photo shoped lol
> *


4 real lol that color looks good too for cc


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 02:04 PM~18903450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike use to be from woodland


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 01:12 PM~18903495
> *that bike use to be from woodland
> *


its still in woodland thats who i got the rims from


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 01:51 PM~18903368
> *i like my bikes like the old school mayabe a lil new school but old school looks better no radical 4 me hee my bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 02:14 PM~18903507
> *its still in woodland thats who i got the rims from
> *


thats cool whats he doing with the bike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 01:14 PM~18903515
> *thats nice bro
> *


http://www.garageboyz.com/advshowpage2.html

thanks aint to many bikes over on the east coast but we try to keep this movement alive! well alteast here in maryland washington dc! street nations lowride club always represnting to da fullest!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 01:15 PM~18903522
> *thats cool whats he doing with the bike
> *


going semi whit it


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## mr.casper

>


[/quote]
 very clean good looking!


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

wheres all the pics


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 03:22 PM~18960410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I LIKE THAT SIMPLE AND CLEAN... :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2010, 03:24 PM~18960429
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT SIMPLE AND CLEAN... :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i wanted to hear :cheesy: thanks


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 04:22 PM~18960410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and classy


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 2 2010, 01:29 PM~18968025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 2 2010, 01:29 PM~18968025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pic bro


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Amahury760

HERS MY SON'S BIKE PULLED IT OUT FROM THE GARAGE AFTER 3 YEARS ..FOR A LOCAL SHOW...AND WON 2ND PLACE AGAINST A TRIKE...MEMBERS ONLY.SD


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## CE 707

> those 2 trikes where bad ass back then realy simple I forgot bout those trikes


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 3 2010, 04:54 PM~18977739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ones tight to it was in street customs magazine


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 03:22 PM~18960410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

a few i dug out of my box of old pics...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2010, 01:20 AM~18981998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those where the good old days in south gate


----------



## CE 707

> a few i dug out of my box of old pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was one of the cleanest street bikes that I liked


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2010, 01:19 AM~18981994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats old school pics right there bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2010, 12:25 AM~18982013
> *those where the good old days in south gate
> *


fuck yea man!! it was always one of the biggest and most kick back show around...too bad its no longer..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2010, 01:31 AM~18982026
> *fuck yea man!! it was always one of the biggest and most kick back show around...too bad its no longer..
> *


yea bro tell me about it that show brought out the most bikes I would ever see the time I went they had over 135 bikes there shit that was alot what happend :nosad:


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB IN THE IE


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 4 2010, 02:31 AM~18982150
> *RARECLASS BIKE CLUB IN THE IE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice bikes


----------



## CE 707




----------



## KABEL




----------



## 78mc

> a few i dug out of my box of old pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was one of the cleanest street bikes that I liked
> 
> 
> 
> That is my boy Erine's bike!!! I painted that years ago....
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2010, 12:17 AM~18981989
> *a few i dug out of my box of old pics...
> Man, Chamuco I was thinking of cleaning my old bike & showing it with my son's bike  next year? Do you have any picture of it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Amahury760

GLENN PABLO'S UNFAIR ADVANTAGE.... SAN DIEGO..CALI.








MY BIKE B4 THE TRIKE TRANSFORMATION...MEMBERS ONLY..BC








MY BIKE AS A TRIKE.....MEMBERS ONLY.SAN DIEGO.... 








MY BIKE FEATURED ON LRM & LRB MAGAZINES...( ITS SHOW TIME)...


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 7 2010, 11:31 PM~19013531
> *GLENN PABLO'S UNFAIR ADVANTAGE.... SAN DIEGO..CALI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BIKE B4 THE TRIKE TRANSFORMATION...MEMBERS ONLY..BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BIKE AS A TRIKE.....MEMBERS ONLY.SAN DIEGO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BIKE FEATURED ON LRM & LRB MAGAZINES...( ITS SHOW TIME)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember your bike back in the dayz.... The first club that I was in was Amgios. So I would see it when I would go kick it or show with the S.D. Chapter....


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 8 2010, 06:54 AM~19014504
> *I remember your bike back in the dayz.... The first club that I was in was Amgios. So I would see it when I would go kick it  or show with the S.D. Chapter....
> *


KOOL HOMIE..AMIGOS HAD SAMO BAD AZZ SHOW @ THE OLD NAVAL BASE...THAT WAS THE SHOW TO GO TO EVERY YEAR...TTT


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 8 2010, 10:29 AM~19015738
> *KOOL HOMIE..AMIGOS HAD SAMO BAD AZZ SHOW @ THE OLD NAVAL BASE...THAT WAS THE SHOW TO GO TO EVERY YEAR...TTT
> *


I don't think I made that show??? But I do remember going to the LRM shows there & the Amgios shows @ some park off the freway.... Going up & down Highland St.?????????????


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 8 2010, 11:14 AM~19016102
> *I don't think I made that show??? But I do remember going to the LRM shows there & the Amgios shows @ some park off the freway.... Going up & down Highland St.?????????????
> *


YUP THAT SHOW WAS RIGHT BY THE FDREEWAY,,@ BALBOA....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

BAD ASS TOPIC

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE KANDY GREEN ALL GOLD LEPRECHAUN BIKE
IN THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE VIDEOS WITH THE CLOVER SISSY BAR


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 8 2010, 11:16 AM~19016121
> *YUP THAT  SHOW WAS RIGHT BY THE FDREEWAY,,@ BALBOA....
> *


That right Balboa park!!! That is where I met Glen. What happen to his bike. I loved that bike!!


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 8 2010, 11:16 AM~19016121
> *YUP THAT  SHOW WAS RIGHT BY THE FDREEWAY,,@ BALBOA....
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 8 2010, 05:26 PM~19018960
> *That right Balboa park!!! That is where I met Glen. What happen to his bike. I loved that bike!!
> *


NOT SHURE WHAT HAPPEN TO HIM OR HIS BIKE.. WE DID THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR LRM TOGETHER THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD OF HIM... I ALSO HEARD HE WAS BUSTING OUT WITH A MINI TRUCK..BUT THAT WAS YEARS AGO...


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Clown Confusion

sup mike


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 9 2010, 01:47 AM~19023195
> *NOT SHURE WHAT HAPPEN TO HIM OR HIS BIKE.. WE DID THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR LRM TOGETHER THAT WAS THE LAST I HEARD OF HIM... I ALSO HEARD HE WAS BUSTING OUT WITH A MINI TRUCK..BUT THAT WAS YEARS AGO...
> *


I would love to see it come out again.....


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 08:24 AM~19024251
> *sup mike
> *


Just here @ work. Thinking of being my old Bike out.? I haven't show it in 12 years...I wanted to show it with my son's bike next year? We'll see??? I need to do some of plating over & some new tires & tubes..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 03:29 PM~19027235
> *Just here @ work. Thinking of being my old Bike out.? I haven't show it in 12 years...I wanted to show it with my son's bike next year? We'll see??? I need to do some of plating over & some new tires & tubes..
> *


cool bro lets bring that old school style back


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 03:33 PM~19027263
> *cool bro lets bring that old school style back
> *


Maybe I sure??? You remember the bike right? Its the orange 1 on my space...


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 03:55 PM~19027393
> *yup
> *


I was think of putting some more OG parts like fenders??? What do you think?? Or keep it the same???


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 04:22 PM~19027550
> *I was think of putting some more OG parts like fenders??? What do you think?? Or keep it the same???
> *


keep it like that just bring it back to life


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:26 PM~19027588
> *keep it like that just bring it back to life
> *


Fuck plating is going to cost me some cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 04:32 PM~19027632
> *Fuck plating is going to cost me some cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yup just polish it


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

the og fenders will look good to


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:34 PM~19027649
> *yup just polish it
> *


Polish it???? How do you polish gold??? All my parts are chrome or gold plating!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 04:40 PM~19027708
> *Polish it???? How do you polish gold??? All my parts are chrome or gold plating!
> *


good ?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 9 2010, 03:13 AM~19023239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those where nice bikes for there time


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:37 PM~19027671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit my bike!!!!!!!!!!! That was back in '96... My start into Lowriiding...


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:41 PM~19027713
> *good ?
> *


LOL!!! Fuckin Mike.... You got my new #?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 05:50 PM~19028320
> *LOL!!! Fuckin Mike.... You got my new #?
> *


yup


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 10:29 PM~19030746
> *yup
> *


I was talking to a cousin I have in Sac-Townn today about going to show up there. But I want to go to a good show.. I want to go next year...


----------



## Vm0m0

nice sissy bar you got mike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 10 2010, 12:53 PM~19034487
> *nice sissy bar you got mike :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. But it look better on your old bike........


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 9 2010, 12:51 PM~19025990
> *I would love to see it come out again.....
> *


YEAH HOMIE..HIS BIKE WAS BAD AZZ,, IT WOULD BE KOOL TO SEE IT BACK OUT..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 10 2010, 01:47 AM~19031751
> *I was talking to a cousin I have in Sac-Townn today about going to show up there. But I want to go to a good show.. I want to go next year...
> *


if I were you bro SocioS is a realy good one


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2010, 03:27 PM~19035613
> *if I were you bro SocioS is a realy good one
> *


x2 socios is my favorite to go to plus the location is always 10 mins from my house :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 10 2010, 04:42 PM~19035721
> *x2 socios is my favorite to go to plus the location is always 10 mins from my house :biggrin:
> *


and its freee to the public


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 05:37 PM~19027671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember having a pic of this on my wall


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2010, 05:03 PM~19036242
> *and its freee to the public
> *


that too, always a good turn out wit no bull shit


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 10 2010, 01:10 PM~19034591
> *YEAH HOMIE..HIS BIKE WAS BAD AZZ,, IT WOULD BE KOOL TO SEE IT BACK OUT..
> *


Hell yeah... I thinking of coming out back with my bike next year?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 10 2010, 03:42 PM~19035721
> *x2 socios is my favorite to go to plus the location is always 10 mins from my house :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I was thinking of that show??? When is it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 11 2010, 09:58 AM~19042191
> *Yeah I was thinking of that show??? When is it?
> *


i will let u know when the time comes bro


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 10 2010, 09:54 PM~19039063
> *I remember having a pic of this on my wall
> *


Oh shit! Really?? That's cool my bike!!! If you want to see some better pictures of it? It come out in LRB-winter' 99. I would post it but the magazine is in my storage.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 11 2010, 09:59 AM~19042193
> *i will let u know when the time comes bro
> *


Cool.. Thank Mike.. I'll take my son's bike for sure.. Maybe mind?? I'll talk to my car club of taking a couple of cars up there?? We have a meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 11 2010, 10:17 AM~19042341
> *Cool.. Thank Mike.. I'll take my son's bike for sure.. Maybe mind?? I'll talk to my car club of taking a couple of cars up there?? We have a meeting tomorrow.
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 10 2010, 10:54 PM~19039063
> *I remember having a pic of this on my wall
> *


same here bro


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 11 2010, 11:21 AM~19042798
> *same here bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

uffin:


----------



## dave_st214

> Ora I know I'm on the late train but... Ora that the og lady killa


----------



## dave_st214

My of beach cruiser back in 04


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 9 2010, 01:13 AM~19023239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats gold lol i never seen plating like that before!


----------



## dave_st214

Of tailgater


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 19 2010, 11:57 PM~18858223
> *baloos jungle?
> *


 :no: :no: Baloo's Jungle is the second pixie i built...wanted to build a 3rd,but who knows if i will...need to work on my cutty and monte :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

PICTURE FROM SANTANA CC.SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 20 2010, 11:42 PM~19121871
> *PICTURE FROM SANTANA CC.SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still one of my favorite trikes of all time :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 20 2010, 11:42 PM~19121871
> *PICTURE FROM SANTANA CC.SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad asss


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 20 2010, 10:42 PM~19121871
> *PICTURE FROM SANTANA CC.SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its been years since I saw this bike in person......


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19129054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bike uesd to alway go head 2 head with this bike at the LG shows


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 20 2010, 11:42 PM~19121871
> *PICTURE FROM SANTANA CC.SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always liked that trike just didn't like the tractor tires in the bike


----------



## cone_weezy

im sure everyone remember this bike " total knockout"


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Oct 3 2010, 03:13 AM~18722749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id love to know who made those bad ass rims.


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know thats gold plating, but what type of plating exzactly or how many coats of gold did that take to get that way? :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 28 2010, 01:28 AM~19180531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure everyone remember this bike " total knockout"
> *


thats bike was tight I would buy if it was for sale


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave: E


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 05:51 PM~19184004
> *:wave:  E
> *


what up bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 05:07 PM~19184108
> *what up bro
> *


ready to get full


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 06:12 PM~19184150
> *ready to get full
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## MR.LAC

I have a something that never debut at any show... :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19196048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 09:56 PM~19196178
> *:wave:
> *


  whats up homie how is it going


----------



## CE 707

nothing much bro just rying to get things back in order with these bikes how bout you bro


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 10:22 PM~19196526
> *nothing much bro just rying to get things back in order with these bikes how bout you bro
> *


nothing much just here at home chillin, wrapping up my display dont want it to get ruined an still trying to finish up on my bike as well


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 29 2010, 11:26 PM~19196568
> *nothing much just here at home chillin, wrapping up my display dont want it to get ruined an still trying to finish up on my bike as well
> *


 cant wait to see your bike done how does you display look bro


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Neighborhoodz




----------



## KABEL




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Dec 10 2010, 09:08 PM~19297676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE FRAME.!


----------



## TonyO

Still looks like a bike to me just well implemented designs.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2010, 07:28 PM~19327820
> *Still looks like a bike to me just well implemented designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still looks like a bike Tony. But not back in the days..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2010, 08:28 PM~19327820
> *Still looks like a bike to me just well implemented designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea but the topic states no face parts and the trike is kinda still looks like a trike but its still got alot going on for this topic :happysad:


----------



## Bigjxloc

I enjoy the less is more look to. 
That Trike certainly falls under "More is More".


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Dec 16 2010, 03:34 PM~19344720
> *I enjoy the less is more look to.
> That Trike certainly falls under "More is More".
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc

heres a quote that sums up how alot of us feel im sure. Dudes talking about cars but it applies to bikes too.

Far too much "gingerbread" on a lot of nowaday Lows. These were our daily cars back then, so they were a lot simpler. Now, it seems like a contest of who can throw the most bling at their cars. Shitloads of un-necessary chrome under the hood/under the car/far too much elaborate engraving and murals. Just way too much stuff. I like em cleaner/simpler than that. And what ever happened to white diamond tuck interiors? The multi colored Circus like interiors that are done today are just terrible in my opinion. But, it's just my opinion and don't expect anyone to agree. But, the current trend in interiors is just not cool. *Just 'cause it's expensive, don't make it tasty*


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Dec 18 2010, 12:32 PM~19360668
> *heres a quote that sums up how alot of us feel im sure. Dudes talking about cars but it applies to bikes too.
> 
> Far too much "gingerbread" on a lot of nowaday Lows. These were our daily cars back then, so they were a lot simpler. Now, it seems like a contest of who can throw the most bling at their cars. Shitloads of un-necessary chrome under the hood/under the car/far too much elaborate engraving and murals. Just way too much stuff. I like em cleaner/simpler than that. And what ever happened to white diamond tuck interiors? The multi colored Circus like interiors that are done today are just terrible in my opinion. But, it's just my opinion and don't expect anyone to agree. But, the current trend in interiors is just not cool. Just 'cause it's expensive, don't make it tasty
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic kustoms

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2010, 12:36 PM~18711203
> *I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or look like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that
> *


word!!! 
points system turned everything to gaudy crap


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 18 2010, 03:53 PM~19361912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Dec 10 2010, 09:08 PM~19297676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 18 2010, 05:59 PM~19362573
> *nice bike
> *


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 06:07 PM~19387305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice pic


----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 05:07 PM~19387305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was the first show we ever showed it at.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 29 2010, 09:21 AM~19448311
> *This was the first show we ever showed it at.
> *


----------



## Amahury760

WHATS UP FELLAS...WAS GOING THRU MY STUFF AND FOUND A FEW POSTERS.. SORRY,, ABOUT THE PICTURES.. I DONT HAVE A SCANNER.HOPE YOU ALL LIKE THEM...


----------



## Amahury760

HERE ARE SOME MORE FROM A LOCAL MAGAZINE THAT WAS PUBLISHED HERE IN SAN DIEGO BACK IN THE 90'S CALLED BARRIO ARTE PROJECT....HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE WHEN I BUILT IT FOR THE FIRST TIME..








HERE IS MY HOMIES BIKE.. IT HAD A 18'' BASS SPEAKER ON IT..(LOUD)







LAST PICTURE FROM A BIKE SHOW SPONSERED BY THE MAGAZINE....


----------



## Amahury760

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 19jaquez84

uffin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TonyO

I'm diggin the upholstered tank and skirts


----------



## Neighborhoodz




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 01:59 PM~19576330
> *I'm diggin the upholstered tank and skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the bike that got me started in '92.. It was bad ass Tony.... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Jan 12 2011, 04:29 PM~19577055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


neighborhood dreams? honolulu right?


----------



## Neighborhoodz

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2011, 10:31 PM~19581821
> *neighborhood dreams?  honolulu right?
> *


Nah childhood dreams. This my homies bike and yes, Honolulu.


----------



## schwinn26

Those are some sweet bikes! I agree the simple designs were really great and you could still ride them. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:33 AM~19602411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:43 AM~19602520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite rats :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

i did the frame work and paint on this trike.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

i built that one for shits and giggles lol




> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 10:44 PM~19602527
> *one of my favorite rats  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## elspock84

my nephews bike we built together back in 09


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:47 AM~19602558
> *i built that one for shits and giggles lol
> *


i did this wit my brother in september but it was stolen a month later


----------



## MR.559




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:53 AM~19602621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you snapped wit this bike :wow:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2011, 10:55 PM~19602652
> *you snapped wit this bike  :wow:
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 02:21 PM~18711888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any more pic's of e.t. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19602718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHO DID THIS FRAME AS IN THE BODY WORK? THANX


----------



## Bigjxloc

helluva photo collection


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 01:36 PM~19605464
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHO DID THIS FRAME AS IN THE BODY WORK? THANX
> *


i cant remember his name, (dekay, maybe......) but him and one of his friends did it. i remember that he posted pics of the frame before paint, and it was pure metal, barely any or NO bondo. fukkn amazing work


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2011, 11:03 PM~19609590
> *i cant remember his name, (dekay, maybe......) but him and one of his friends did it.  i remember that he posted pics of the frame before paint, and it was pure metal, barely any or NO bondo.  fukkn amazing work
> *



THANK YOU DANNY AND YES FUCKING AMAZING WORK TO THE MAX AND PURE METAL MY HAT GOES OFF TO THEM .THEY REALLY PUT IT DOWN ON THOSE CURVED BODY LINES.ITS A BITCH WORKING WITH SO MANY CURVES.BUT DAM THIS FRAME MOTIVATES ME EVERYTIME I SEE IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:23 AM~19602883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO U HAVE A CLOSE UP OF THIS BIKE IN PIC THAT LOOK CLEAN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 10:38 AM~19602978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pirate bike back in the day when it was Wicked Ride


----------



## Amahury760




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Jan 12 2011, 12:29 PM~19577055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Brannon's bike  

did a quick rebuild of my old bike for a memorial cruise this last weekend.... love the simple look of most of the bikes in this topic...


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 22 2011, 04:25 PM~19668870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





clean


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19670478
> *clean
> *


me and my homie are fixing it up for his son ce707 son


----------



## Neighborhoodz




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Jan 12 2011, 12:29 PM~19577055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












at the show yesterday..... :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2011, 04:50 PM~19676151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show yesterday.....  :0
> *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 14 2011, 11:19 PM~19602235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see more of this one's paint


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2010, 12:19 AM~18981994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that was the last time I ever showed "Argentinean Pride" at the South Gate, CA show. Less than a month later I sold it to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, brantstevens, *dekay24*

wasup fellow ex- 604'er :thumbsup: 

i remember livin in bc and seeing your bike back in the days be4 it got racked in Oregon
p.s your pin-stripeing is sick bro  :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 25 2011, 04:12 PM~19695446
> *Damn that was the last time I ever showed "Argentinean Pride" at the South Gate, CA show. Less than a month later I sold it to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV.  :thumbsup:
> *


The good old days Hernan...


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 25 2011, 05:12 PM~19695446
> *Damn that was the last time I ever showed "Argentinean Pride" at the South Gate, CA show. Less than a month later I sold it to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV.  :thumbsup:
> *


topic makes us look old huh? :wave: 




> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:33 PM~19696835
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: syked1, brantstevens, dekay24
> 
> wasup fellow ex- 604'er :thumbsup:
> 
> i remember livin in bc and seeing your bike back in the days be4 it got racked in Oregon
> p.s your pin-stripeing is sick bro   :biggrin:
> *


never been 604, 306 sasky always for me. :biggrin: 

thanx alot dude. its good to see my bike in here being remembered. :happysad:


----------



## Amahury760

LRM SHOW SAN DIEGO...1997


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 26 2011, 02:52 AM~19700759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRM SHOW SAN DIEGO...1997
> *


WOW the 1st San Diego car show I took my bike to. :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 25 2011, 07:33 PM~19697505
> *topic makes us look old huh? :wave:
> *


Was up buddy. Not feeling old just expercienced. LOL  :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*my son's bike at a UCE picnic today... (im gonna redo it ... add to the paint and alot of gold)*


----------



## 96tein

wow alot of classic bikes posted in here... anyone got pics of any bikes from the lrm shows when they did it in sacramento ca. or in oakland ca. (wanna say 95~97) or even the sacramento autorama 95~98 showed "witch dr." and "angel baby" 12"tiger back then. thats around when casino dreamin arrived on the circute. tryin to find any pics of my old bike from back then.. was not a known bike but showed alot of showes back then. :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Jan 30 2011, 09:11 PM~19741366
> *wow alot of classic bikes posted in here... anyone got pics of any bikes from the lrm shows when they did it in sacramento ca. or in oakland ca. (wanna say 95~97) or even the sacramento autorama 95~98 showed "witch dr." and "angel baby" 12"tiger back then. thats around when casino dreamin arrived on the circute. tryin to find any pics of my old bike from back then.. was not a known bike but showed alot of showes back then.  :biggrin:
> *


I think I do?? Was it in LRB? Paint blue with the front tank & springer folks??


----------



## 96tein

no witch dr. was root beer brown, with light graphics under lay.. 20" full show bike, the frame had 3d on it when 3d was just startin out.. angel baby was a 12" tiger kandy purple twisted everything cherub mural on tank, back when 12" did not even have a class lol.. angel baby was at the california state fair 2010 with clown confusion.. in the exibit


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Jan 31 2011, 05:22 PM~19748738
> *no witch dr. was root beer brown, with light graphics under lay.. 20"  full show bike, the frame had 3d on it when 3d was just startin out.. angel baby was a 12" tiger kandy purple twisted everything cherub mural on tank, back when 12" did not even have a class lol..  angel baby was at the california state fair 2010 with clown confusion.. in the exibit
> *


is this who i think it is


----------



## 96tein

yes sir it is i... lol i have pics on my phone of angel baby from the fair. if i send them could you post it. i cant do it from my phone. but its the pics from mid 90's i wanna find.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Jan 31 2011, 08:44 PM~19751023
> *yes sir it is i...  lol i have pics on my phone of angel baby from the fair. if i send them could you post it. i cant do it from my phone. but its the pics from mid 90's i wanna find.
> *


  ill do it in the morning


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

back in the day


----------



## Clown Confusion

bump


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 09:12 AM~19755733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heeey i know those bikes lol  :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 11:17 AM~19755773
> *back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orange one is "warlock" an the tiger is "angel baby" both built in 96~97 still got the classic look.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 11:12 AM~19755733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooopps i ment this set of pics not mikes lmao.

orange one is "warlock" an the tiger is "angel baby" both built in 96~97 still got the classic look.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 10:12 AM~19755733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for a good topic..

the 90s is when i built all my bikes... wish i had more parts now to build more, i just have stock schwinn parts..

wish i could find a bike that was built in the 90s to buy.. simple frame molding, 36 spoke wheels, not over acecsorized .. man, i miss that

i agree there should be a trad bike category.. this thread makes me wanna build another bike .. i know i have couple frames and parts..hmm


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Dec 18 2010, 11:32 AM~19360668
> *heres a quote that sums up how alot of us feel im sure. Dudes talking about cars but it applies to bikes too.
> 
> Far too much "gingerbread" on a lot of nowaday Lows. These were our daily cars back then, so they were a lot simpler. Now, it seems like a contest of who can throw the most bling at their cars. Shitloads of un-necessary chrome under the hood/under the car/far too much elaborate engraving and murals. Just way too much stuff. I like em cleaner/simpler than that. And what ever happened to white diamond tuck interiors? The multi colored Circus like interiors that are done today are just terrible in my opinion. But, it's just my opinion and don't expect anyone to agree. But, the current trend in interiors is just not cool. Just 'cause it's expensive, don't make it tasty
> *


TIENES RAZON...JUST KEEP IT LOW, SLOW, N ORIGINOW..JEJEJE...


----------



## Clown Confusion

is this bike going to come back out


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19755733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 14 2011, 03:52 PM~19868328
> *is this bike going to come back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope he brings it back out again.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 14 2011, 05:06 PM~19869363
> *i hope he brings it back out again.
> *


cant wait too see ur bike have him take it to the socios show


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 14 2011, 06:07 PM~19869373
> *cant wait too see ur bike have him take it to the socios show
> *


ill talk to him, try to have him bring it. p.m. me the flyer so i can get it for him... as for my bike, its on hold :/ but it will be done by mid year i hope. gotta start cuttin a few more parts an get everything plated still but it will be worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 14 2011, 02:52 PM~19868328
> *is this bike going to come back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













i thought i seen this bike before :biggrin: found a old ass pic from 1997 autorama show orlies lowrider magazine


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 16 2011, 10:14 PM~19888887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i seen this bike before :biggrin:  found a old ass pic from 1997 autorama show orlies lowrider magazine
> *


oh wow.... any other bikes from that show..?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 AM~19755773
> *back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18723134
> *AS DONE LIKE THE PAST MEMBERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: love them old skool bikes,specially the ones with just the steering wheel


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 16 2011, 08:14 PM~19888887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i seen this bike before :biggrin:  found a old ass pic from 1997 autorama show orlies lowrider magazine
> *


whaaaat! kevin are you seeing this? i wonder if david seen this? did we show that year at that show? hey weezy is that mag for sale? im sure if david never seen that mag he would probaly want it if its for sale.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 17 2011, 12:36 AM~19890510
> *whaaaat! kevin are you seeing this? i wonder if david seen this? did we show that year at that show? hey weezy is that mag for sale? im sure if david never seen that mag he would probaly want it if its for sale.
> *


 :biggrin: well since it has some value now it mAynot be for sale hahaha .... just kidding u know what i wouldnt even know what to charge i never sold a magazine to anyone before this magazine been apart of me since i was younger dont even remember how i got it luckly i kept it when i was a kid i moved around alot and kept all my lowrider stuff togther in a box shit i have lowrider magazine from 1995 and a few other one with lethal weapon car on the cover lol... my dad had the lowrider magazines in his chest locker and was bout to throw them away iwas like shit give me those magazines lol he has no idea how much history is in those magazines like punch 84,casanova when the car first came out,lethal weapon , raw deal mini truck and alot more ......like i said magazine been with me for yrs since i was 17 gonna be 27 this yr so if the homie want the magazine i would be more gladly to give it to him ,but it has no cover :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 17 2011, 04:02 AM~19890720
> *:biggrin: well since it has some value now it mAynot be for sale hahaha .... just kidding  u know what i wouldnt  even know what to charge i never sold a magazine  to anyone before this magazine been  apart of me since i was younger dont even remember how i got it  luckly i kept it  when i was a kid  i moved around alot  and kept all my lowrider  stuff togther in a box  shit i have lowrider magazine from 1995 and a few other one with lethal weapon car on the cover lol... my dad had the lowrider magazines in his chest locker and was bout to throw them away  iwas like shit give me those magazines lol he has no idea how much history is in those magazines  like punch 84,casanova when the car first came out,lethal weapon , raw deal mini truck and alot more ......like i said magazine been with me for yrs since i was 17 gonna be 27 this yr so if the homie want the magazine i would be more gladly to give it to him ,but it has no cover  :happysad:
> *


cool story bro :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 10:01 AM~19892299
> *cool story bro :biggrin:
> *


thanks lol..thats why the topic is called "taking it back to the days"


----------



## 96tein

thats whats up.. cover or not, that mag is awesome g. you saved history books of the culture thumbs up for that one.... @ marcos no did not show that show with the 20" we did the 95-96 then 98 we showed 12" tiger. 97 was the plesington feasco with the security gaurd messin up the bikes paint real bad.... haha we killed the shows though with the bikes (first place/best plating/best display/paint/peopls choice/best of show).. *single tear* miss that bike, parts are livin on through some of the guys on here though now.. ill be back just wait..


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 17 2011, 11:35 AM~19892889
> *thats whats up.. cover or not, that mag is awesome g. you saved history books of the culture thumbs up for that one....                                        @ marcos no did not show that show with the 20"  we did the 95-96 then 98 we showed 12" tiger. 97 was the plesington feasco with the security gaurd messin up the bikes paint real bad.... haha we killed the shows though with the bikes (first place/best plating/best display/paint/peopls choice/best of show)..  *single tear* miss that bike, parts are livin on through some of the guys on here though now.. ill be back just wait..
> *


lol yeah i saved. some history specially the lowrider magazine from 89 -94 i have one that has joe ray lincoln when it was "hollywood" im going to take it to vegas this yr and have him sign the magazine for me i bet he will laugh when he see an old issue when ride was featured how many people can pull that off lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 17 2011, 01:02 AM~19890720
> *:biggrin: well since it has some value now it mAynot be for sale hahaha .... just kidding  u know what i wouldnt  even know what to charge i never sold a magazine  to anyone before this magazine been  apart of me since i was younger dont even remember how i got it  luckly i kept it  when i was a kid  i moved around alot  and kept all my lowrider  stuff togther in a box  shit i have lowrider magazine from 1995 and a few other one with lethal weapon car on the cover lol... my dad had the lowrider magazines in his chest locker and was bout to throw them away  iwas like shit give me those magazines lol he has no idea how much history is in those magazines  like punch 84,casanova when the car first came out,lethal weapon , raw deal mini truck and alot more ......like i said magazine been with me for yrs since i was 17 gonna be 27 this yr so if the homie want the magazine i would be more gladly to give it to him ,but it has no cover  :happysad:
> *


thats the same as me bro ive never thrown a magazine away before. i got boxes full too lol ill hit you up about the mag soon


----------



## Clown Confusion

dose any body got pics of a bike from sacramento called monster maddness


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 18 2011, 04:21 PM~19903631
> *dose any body got pics of a bike from sacramento called monster maddness
> *


ttt


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 20 2011, 09:21 PM~19919785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da year i was born 
:biggrin:


----------



## kiki




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for more


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## CE 707

> [/quote
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lesstime

oh chit whats up bro


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2011, 07:19 AM~19948457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## pits n lowriders

heres pix of my bike when i was younger soon to coming back out for my boys to represent at chicano park day

Back in the 1980s when my uncle had it and it won best bike in all san diego








Then when i re did it in the early 2000s


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 23 2011, 10:02 AM~20160470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the Gypsy Rose of Lowrider bikes right there.


Absolutely nothing built today can top this bike.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 23 2011, 11:02 AM~20160470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  this is my favorite old school bike


----------



## CE 707




----------



## touchdowntodd

if anyone has an old shool show bike for sale lemme know.. even if it needs full resto im interested...


----------



## Clown Confusion

just picked this up


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 19 2011, 12:32 PM~20372912
> *just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 19 2011, 11:32 AM~20372912
> *just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 23 2011, 01:02 PM~20160470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were is the bike now???? :dunno:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 8 2011, 06:35 PM~20045506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats sick


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19602718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE OF MY FAV BODY WORK OF ALL TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 23 2011, 11:02 AM~20160470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## oneofakind

> [/quote
> Does anybody know if this is a bmx style frame?


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

looks like it ....but stretched a bit


----------



## Est.1979

my sons bike with that old skool flavor :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Ttt


----------



## 78mc

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> were is the bike now???? :dunno:


Japan..


----------



## 96tein

i know it was posted already but it was a shitty cell phone pic.. this is angel baby built back in 1994, an how it currently sits today..


----------



## sureñosbluez

Est.1979 said:


> my sons bike with that old skool flavor :thumbsup:


nice


----------



## growmaster4

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=9Ejnfh4vx-c&v=9Ejnfh4vx-c&gl=US


----------



## SNAPPER818

MR.559 said:


>


any one gat pics of this one?
it looks sick how it is...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Clown Confusion said:


>


anyone know where i can get some rims like these or have some for sale in 20s


----------



## growmaster4

I could make some for you,I did mine like that


----------



## Lil_Rob00

growmaster4 said:


> I could make some for you,I did mine like that


shoot me a price


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for posting this pic.....how I miss her.....anybody know where she's at?PM me......


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

oneofakind said:


>


For any fans of this bike....I know it's been awhile,but it might come back next year.....crossing my fingers


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Lil_Rob00 said:


> anyone know where i can get some rims like these or have some for sale in 20s


Anyone else


----------



## Neighborhoodz

Coming from honolulu, hawaii....


----------



## Clown Confusion

Neighborhoodz said:


> Coming from honolulu, hawaii....


i love the og look


----------



## sureñosbluez

Neighborhoodz said:


> Coming from honolulu, hawaii....


nice


----------



## oneofakind

Neighborhoodz said:


> Coming from honolulu, hawaii....


Nice...looks like the "unfair Advantage" bike frame...looks good brotha..


----------



## 66wita6

SEEMS YOU GOTTA ASK FIRST BOUT WHAT COLOR YOUR SHORTY WOULD WANT THIER BIKE PAINTED,I ASSUMED IT WOULD BE LIKE HER MOMS RYDE,SO AFTER A YR AN A HALF OF SHOWIN HER BIKE....








MY DAUGHTER ASKS WHEN WE GONA REDO IT...LIKE THE COLOR OF YOUR CAR,THATS HOW I WANTED IT DONE.....SO IT GOT REDONE:biggrin:








OL SKOOL STYLE THAT IS....AND SHE LOVES IT!


----------



## 19jaquez84

daomen said:


> SEEMS YOU GOTTA ASK FIRST BOUT WHAT COLOR YOUR SHORTY WOULD WANT THIER BIKE PAINTED,I ASSUMED IT WOULD BE LIKE HER MOMS RYDE,SO AFTER A YR AN A HALF OF SHOWIN HER BIKE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DAUGHTER ASKS WHEN WE GONA REDO IT...LIKE THE COLOR OF YOUR CAR,THATS HOW I WANTED IT DONE.....SO IT GOT REDONE:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OL SKOOL STYLE THAT IS....AND SHE LOVES IT!


 This bike came out real nice .Its good to see that young kids also like the old school style.


----------



## SNAPPER818

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup: nice bike


----------



## Green Goblin66

anyone selling any og bent forks that fit a 20"?


----------



## Green Goblin66

im keepin it simple lookin for 24" og bent forks


----------



## Kiloz

Does this count as old school? lol if not sorry


----------



## Green Goblin66

it still looks like a bike


----------



## SNAPPER818

Kiloz said:


> Does this count as old school? lol if not sorry


old school...nat really,
but its cool,u got more pics of it?


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> Nice...looks like the "unfair Advantage" bike frame...looks good brotha..


I like the frame


----------



## SNAPPER818

MR.559 said:


>


this is fucken clean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Thank you for the post bro thinking of comming out of retirement...have alot of new shit its called Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

oneofakind said:


>


Thank you for the post bro thinking of comming out of retirement...have alot of new shit its called Dusk Til Dawn ​


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

oneofakind said:


>


Thank you for the post bro thinking of comming out of retirement...have alot of new shit its called Dusk Til Dawn 
]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/1purple1.JPG[/img​


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

CE 707 said:


> my bike uesd to alway go head 2 head with this bike at the LG shows


this was my old bike bro then i created Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## CE 707

Dusk til Dawn said:


> this was my old bike bro then i created Dusk Til Dawn


 Ive always like ur bike


----------



## Moco-H&C

heres mine 3rd place "OG" class at pachucos car show here in vegas in june. just needs the electronics stealthed


----------



## Moco-H&C

CE 707 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

i seen that bike belongs to somone here in vegas i think outsiders BC


----------



## digger

not the greatest pic, its from the Portland, OR LRM show in 2001 i do believe. Can't wait for the shows to start next year, started on the wifes cruiser and the kids trike.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## sureñosbluez

CE 707 said:


>


BAD ASSSS


----------



## CE 707

Thank u bro


----------



## digger

Kiloz said:


>


NICE


----------



## Kiloz

digger said:


> NICE


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

MR.559 said:


>


dis is one of the baddest street-trike i seen...


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## deville

*yep*


View attachment 352329
View attachment 352331
View attachment 352332
View attachment 352333
View attachment 352334
View attachment 352336
:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

nice pics


----------



## Clown Confusion

my boy ce707 bike


----------



## CE 707

I desided to go back to the old school look


----------



## CE 707

for ppl pming me for my part sorry there not for sale


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> I desided to go back to the old school look


 i like it with the cylinders and twistee forks and twisted handle bar but leave the birdcage sissy bar on looks clean like that


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## ripsta85

Sick looks Like a recent pic? Where's it at now?


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## Kiloz

Its at the airport in the Bay


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

did you buy it????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE AN OLD SCHOOL TRIKE THAT WAS BUILT IN 90s. MY BUDDY FOUND IT IN BACKYARD. THE GUY THAT GAVE IT TO MY BUDDY SAID IT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ALONG TIME AGO.. HAVE ANYBODY SEEN THIS TRIKE B4.


----------



## ripsta85

Nice...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE AN OLD SCHOOL TRIKE THAT WAS BUILT IN 90s. MY BUDDY FOUND IT IN BACKYARD. THE GUY THAT GAVE IT TO MY BUDDY SAID IT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ALONG TIME AGO.. HAVE ANYBODY SEEN THIS TRIKE B4.


----------



## BigGoons

*MINIMUM WAGE*



78mc said:


> This is the bike that got me started in '92.. It was bad ass Tony.... :biggrin:


 Thats my bike...i kept it all og it still looks the same...i bought it off of one of my homies...ill get new pix of it


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## 78mc

BigGoons said:


> Thats my bike...i kept it all og it still looks the same...i bought it off of one of my homies...ill get new pix of it


 Post them up....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That trike is called La Revolution or something like that. I just remember that the owners name is Peps or something like that but he was from Neu Exposure. I have the issue the bike come out at my moms house. I think it was 95. That's the trike that made me want to build a trike. The forks and handlebars are different. The fenders are gone too. Still looks ok but it's not the same as before.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE AN OLD SCHOOL TRIKE THAT WAS BUILT IN 90s. MY BUDDY FOUND IT IN BACKYARD. THE GUY THAT GAVE IT TO MY BUDDY SAID IT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ALONG TIME AGO.. HAVE ANYBODY SEEN THIS TRIKE B4.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Est.1979

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 380645


thats a badd bike


----------



## casper805

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


>


 I should post up the trophy and display board


----------



## Kiloz

FEILD OF DREAMS WAS YOURS? :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Chucky........


----------



## Fleetangel

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky........
> 
> View attachment 380757


WHEN WAS THT PIC TAKEN???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fleetangel said:


> WHEN WAS THT PIC TAKEN???


 97 I believe... Mesa Super Show...


----------



## mrchavez

anybody remember Wicked Fantasy from the 96-97 yrs..


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky........
> 
> View attachment 380757


Can't believe that was Chucky back in the day. I remember in 2000 when I first came on the scene that was one of the first pics of bikes I saved and used as a screen saver on my computer.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Can't believe that was Chucky back in the day. I remember in 2000 when I first came on the scene that was one of the first pics of bikes I saved and used as a screen saver on my computer.


Chucky = Peoples Champ ......:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky........
> View attachment 380757


 where u a majestics before u join rollez or u brought it from them ,bike came along way


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky = Peoples Champ ......:thumbsup::rofl:


Tru dat it's the people's champ alright just like Atom from Real Steel since he couldn't beat that other bot on the score cards. Just like the Pirate vs. Chucky wars :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

TonyO said:


> Tru dat it's the people's champ alright just like Atom from Real Steel since he couldn't beat that other bot on the score cards. Just like the Pirate vs. Chucky wars :roflmao:



You saw Real Steel? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

hotstuff5964 said:


> You saw Real Steel? :scrutinize:


Its a bad ass movie :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> where u a majestics before u join RollerZ or u brought it from them ,bike came along way


Yep i joined Majestics in 94 here in Phoenix, had a family and quit for awhile but when i started back up for my son the chptr had went through some changes and familiar faces went to start thier own club.. Majestics back then had a badass bike club, and watching shows lately, they have been coming back strong which is good to see..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> where u a majestics before u join rollez or u brought it from them ,bike came along way


I started building this frame when i was 14, tank is pure bondo haha, i know compared to the frames they have now it ain't shit that's why i get killed on body mod points but this frame means something to me cuz i built it, it was my dads old frame when he was a kid.. So im gonna keep showing til my kids lose interests, Win or lose :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85

Nice looks good all OG


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky........
> View attachment 380757


----------



## TonyO

hotstuff5964 said:


> :scrutinize:


Its not a chick flick or anything


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I started building this frame when i was 14, tank is pure bondo haha, i know compared to the frames they have now it ain't shit that's why i get killed on body mod points but this frame means something to me cuz i built it, it was my dads old frame when he was a kid.. So im gonna keep showing til my kids lose interests, Win or lose :thumbsup:


 i understand where u coming from, the bike im building the frame use to belong to my cousin when he had it back in 96. and he gave it to me when i was 17 i stop showin in 2008 when he passed away in 2009 it killed me so im pretty much turning it into a show bike just for him and me aswell only thing i did was chop seat post. i didnt want too but it look better without it but i know it took a lil family value off but im just making it stronger, dont care how much the funds will cost me. cant put a price on family love


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> i understand where u coming from, the bike im building the frame use to belong to my cousin when he had it back in 96. and he gave it to me when i was 17 i stop showin in 2008 when he passed away in 2009 it killed me so im pretty much turning it into a show bike just for him and me aswell only thing i did was chop seat post. i didnt want too but it look better without it but i know it took a lil family value off but im just making it stronger, dont care how much the funds will cost me. cant put a price on family love


Sorry to hear that homie, I wish u luck in contending for the title this year homie!


----------



## casper805

Kiloz said:


> FEILD OF DREAMS WAS YOURS? :wow:


 Our painter owns it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

casper805 said:


> Our painter owns it


THAT BIKE IS TIGHT I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THE BIKE ON THE LRM BIKE VIDEO TODAY.. POST SOME PICS HOW IT LOOKS TODAY..


----------



## baldylatino




----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT BIKE IS TIGHT I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THE BIKE ON THE LRM BIKE VIDEO TODAY.. POST SOME PICS HOW IT LOOKS TODAY..


YOU OWN THE VHS? I WANT TO BUY IT BUT I DONT HAVE A VHS PLAYER :banghead: DO YOU THINK YOU CAN UPLOAD THE FULL VIDEO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kiloz said:


> YOU OWN THE VHS? I WANT TO BUY IT BUT I DONT HAVE A VHS PLAYER :banghead: DO YOU THINK YOU CAN UPLOAD THE FULL VIDEO?


how would i do that... ? i think my uncle know how to burn it in to a dvd.. ill let u know


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky........
> 
> View attachment 380757


right click and save


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Dont know anyone on this tread.But it was nice to see some of the old traditional bikes.This is my sons bike when it came out in LOWRIDER Magazine.We did it when he was 7 years old.Hes now 24.The Bike first came out in 1994


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This is the bike a year later.When it was featured in STREET CUSTOMS Magazine.It was the first and last bike they ever put in the studio for a feature.Hope you enjoy the bike.


----------



## furby714

was a price on a 16 inch banana seat ?????


----------



## modeljunky

Damn! I had both of these spreads in my garage! That was one of my all time favorite bikes.


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> how would i do that... ? i think my uncle know how to burn it in to a dvd.. ill let u know


If you end up getting a copy let me know. Id love to get it online so everyone can see that video. That is prime time in lowrider bike history.


----------



## Kiloz

Richiecool69elka said:


> This is the bike a year later.When it was featured in STREET CUSTOMS Magazine.It was the first and last bike they ever put in the studio for a feature.Hope you enjoy the bike.
> View attachment 381718
> View attachment 381720
> View attachment 381721
> View attachment 381719



damn thats nice, no one even does fin's any more on there frames. :banghead:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

modeljunky said:


> Damn! I had both of these spreads in my garage! That was one of my all time favorite bikes.


 Thanks I'm glad you like it.The Bike still looks good after all these years.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Kiloz said:


> damn thats nice, no one even does fin's any more on there frames. :banghead:


 Thanks I'm Glad you Like it.The frame was done by Albert De Alba.( Marios Autoworks). Forks,Seat,Handlebars were done from Scratch.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Were thinking of showing it again my daughter wants to start showing it.I know we wont be able to compete against those crazy looking custom bikes.But for the bike being restored 17 years ago it still show quality.We might take it to GOODTIMES B.C. Show.


----------



## Kiloz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Were thinking of showing it again my daughter wants to start showing it.I know we wont be able to compete against those crazy looking custom bikes.But for the bike being restored 17 years ago it still show quality.We might take it to GOODTIMES B.C. Show.


Do it! Id love to see how it looks now.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

It still looks the same even has the same Chen Shin tires from 17 years ago.The only thing I might do for now is put the twisted sissy bar on it that I had made into a Dream Catcher and never got around to chroming it and putting it on.


----------



## Fleetangel

Richiecool69elka said:


> This is the bike a year later.When it was featured in STREET CUSTOMS Magazine.It was the first and last bike they ever put in the studio for a feature.Hope you enjoy the bike.
> View attachment 381718
> View attachment 381720
> View attachment 381721
> View attachment 381719


damn if u do bring it out its gonna make some noise!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

Richiecool69elka said:


> Dont know anyone on this tread.But it was nice to see some of the old traditional bikes.This is my sons bike when it came out in LOWRIDER Magazine.We did it when he was 7 years old.Hes now 24.The Bike first came out in 1994
> View attachment 381702
> View attachment 381704



are those 16in fenders or just schwinn parts


----------



## tequila sunrise

what's up richard! my dad, brother, and i are the ones who built the turntable for you. hope to see you bust out the bike again. i plan to clean mine up and bring it out again. hope to see you back out there.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowridersfinest said:


> are those 16in fenders or just schwinn parts


 There the original schwinn fenders that came with the bike when I bought it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Fleetangel said:


> damn if u do bring it out its gonna make some noise!!!


 Thanks Fleetangel.I appreciate the compliment.I just dont have much of a display.YET!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

tequila sunrise said:


> what's up richard! my dad, brother, and i are the ones who built the turntable for you. hope to see you bust out the bike again. i plan to clean mine up and bring it out again. hope to see you back out there.


 Give me some names Brother.Im getting old I dont remember alot.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can you believe the turntable still works.After 17 years and it still turns and only using two D batteries to run it.


----------



## CE 707

Richiecool69elka said:


> Dont know anyone on this tread.But it was nice to see some of the old traditional bikes.This is my sons bike when it came out in LOWRIDER Magazine.We did it when he was 7 years old.Hes now 24.The Bike first came out in 1994
> View attachment 381702
> View attachment 381704


I always liked that bike I had it posted up on my wall


----------



## oneofakind

One of my altime favorites...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE IS A PIC OF GOODTIMES BIKES CLUB. MY PIRATE BIKE WAS MADE IN 1991 (that was me on my bike) FUCK IM GETTING OLD IM 21..LOL. 










MY DAD SAVED IT FOR ME WHEN I GOT OLDER. AND I CHANGED ALL THE PARTS


















LATER ON I SAVED MONEY TO REDO THE WHOLE FRAME WHEN I Was like 14 here it is not get all laser cut parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Richiecool69elka

CE 707 said:


> I always liked that bike I had it posted up on my wall


Thanks CE 707


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 Holy shit.... wood chips! That's fucking old school! Cottons next!


----------



## Fleetangel

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Fleetangel.I appreciate the compliment.I just dont have much of a display.YET!!!!!


mirrors bro!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Holy shit.... wood chips! That's fucking old school! Cottons next!


LOL I GUESS IM OLD SCHOOL.. I USE WOODSHIPS FOR VEGAS...LOL. :ugh:


----------



## CE 707

got anymore old pics of GT bikes


----------



## LURCH63

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


That's a badass color on that fleetline, what color is that off of?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> got anymore old pics of GT bikes


I GOT SHIT LOAD OF PICS I GOT TO FIND THEM I WILL PUT THM UP WHEN I FIND THEM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

franciscojrandrade said:


> That's a badass color on that fleetline, what color is that off of?



A BURGENDY WITH A PURPLE PEARL


----------



## djrascal

Guess you dont have to have a laser cut bike thats not rideable to be in Lowrider Magazine, my son just proved it


----------



## Kiloz

djrascal said:


> Guess you dont have to have a laser cut bike thats not rideable to be in Lowrider Magazine, my son just proved it


 A little random for this thread but congratulations again.


----------



## oneofakind

djrascal said:


> Guess you dont have to have a laser cut bike thats not rideable to be in Lowrider Magazine, my son just proved it


You must not read Lowrider magazine that much cuz last months bike didn't have cut parts either.. Most of the bikes in the mag usually don't...but Congrats on the accomplishment nice bike..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


Those old Good Times plaques look badass!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


Were you guys originally from up here? I seen that bike and another one that I think was from good times but I didn't see the plaque.


----------



## CE 707

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Those old Good Times plaques look badass!


yup my cuzin jr still has his plauqe from IE chapter


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


that bike is still out here


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CE 707 said:


> yup my cuzin jr still has his plauqe from IE chapter


WOULD HE SALE IT?:x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

socios b.c. prez said:


> Were you guys originally from up here? I seen that bike and another one that I think was from good times but I didn't see the plaque.


My dad started Goodtimes in 1989 in east la. Matt the orignal owner sold that bike he still has the side cart. He so post to give it to me.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> yup my cuzin jr still has his plauqe from IE chapter


I'm still lookn for pictures. I member my dad had some pics of the og I.e chapter


----------



## CE 707

sorry bro he wont sell it wen i got the bike he also kept the seat that was engraved goodtimes


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm still lookn for pictures. I member my dad had some pics of the og I.e chapter


there alot of cars from IE chapter back then i remeber going to a meeting right there in at the wall mart on the hill in rialto


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## bike

oneofakind said:


>


i see some face parts in the forks of two bikes killing the topic


----------



## furby714

does ne one have piksof majestics rappers delight frm, like 99


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CE 707 said:


> sorry bro he wont sell it wen i got the bike he also kept the seat that was engraved goodtimes


OK KOOL.I WOULD OFF DONE THE SAME.THANK YOU


----------



## mista_gonzo

I love this thread, gives me more motivation to redo my bike I built 17 years ago for my son. I like the fact that majority of these bikes still look like bikes "simple n clean"!


----------



## Kiloz

bike said:


> i see some face parts in the forks of two bikes killing the topic


I understand where you can say face parts are not old school but they are old school. Its over use of face parts that look new school.









Fall of 1994


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw this on face book


----------



## cone_weezy

Clown Confusion said:


> saw this on face book




seriously ! this guy need to come up with his own design. is it me or does this frame looks like lady death frame all he did was change the rear of the frame a lil bit and front of the bike is the same


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cone_weezy said:


> seriously ! this guy need to come up with his own design. is it me or does this frame looks like lady death frame all he did was change the rear of the frame a lil bit and front of the bike is the same


that pic was from France


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> seriously ! this guy need to come up with his own design. is it me or does this frame looks like lady death frame all he did was change the rear of the frame a lil bit and front of the bike is the same


Its a good looking frame, what can I say. I would copy it. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

Kiloz said:


> Its a good looking frame, what can I say. I would copy it. lol :thumbsup:




Yea! It's a shame, I guess legions have fans all over the world! And inspire people to build bikes, the only problem is that they try to imitate and thats a shame!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

cone_weezy said:


> seriously ! this guy need to come up with his own design. is it me or does this frame looks like lady death frame all he did was change the rear of the frame a lil bit and front of the bike is the same



The imitation bike is pretty nice. :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CaliLifeStyle said:


> The imitation bike is pretty nice. :wow:


X2:wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

The pic was from 95


----------



## lesstime

I heard it was coming to the states 2012 to compete with ladydeath hno::run:


Clown Confusion said:


> saw this on face book


----------



## Kiloz

I've always thought this was a bad ass bike, nothing to crazy.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## el peyotero

Kiloz said:


>


thats sick as fuck!!!:worship:


----------



## Kiloz

When Aztlan Bicycle's built bikes and didn't steal money. Now thats old! :rofl:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## el peyotero

heres a couple of mine, simple bikes nothing crazy 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

(that sign looked so bad! hahaha)


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## RASKAL*214

CE 707 said:


> did you guys see when he shocked himself in the LRB video it was hella funny
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yea I watched it last nite
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


trip out look in the back ground an see the twin towers


----------



## CE 707

thanks kiloz yoi posted alot of gopd pics


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


that was mike lopez's 1st street bike called candy man


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> that was mike lopez's 1st street bike called candy man


oh my god really lol


----------



## CE 707

lol yea realy just giving some of these newbies some history


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> lol yea realy just giving some of these newbies some history


 i know bro lol


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> that was mike lopez's 1st street bike called candy man


(Candy Man)It was mild because everything was gold. In '96 me & Mike went heads up. If it wasn't Mike getting 1st. It was me.. Just about every weekend we were @ a show.. Tell he came out with Casino Dreamin...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

78mc said:


> (Candy Man)It was mild because everything was gold. In '96 me & Mike went heads up. If it wasn't Mike getting 1st. It was me.. Just about every weekend we were @ a show.. Tell he came out with Casino Dreamin...


:h5:


----------



## CE 707

w


78mc said:


> (Candy Man)It was mild because everything was gold. In '96 me & Mike went heads up. If it wasn't Mike getting 1st. It was me.. Just about every weekend we were @ a show.. Tell he came out with Casino Dreamin...


very true do you have pics of yours


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> w
> 
> very true do you have pics of yours


I do. But they are in my storage... Ask Mike. I had sent him some pictures..


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> I do. But they are in my storage... Ask Mike. I had sent him some pictures..


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


>


My poor bike looking all sad... I haven't showed it since '98......


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


>


i remenber that bike its realy nice still after all these years


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> My poor bike looking all sad... I haven't showed it since '98......


Its the perfect time to make a come back! Im just putting that out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> i remenber that bike its realy nice still after all these years


Thanks. Yeah I still have it. This was my first bike. So it means a lot to me. This is where I started...


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Its the perfect time to make a come back! Im just putting that out there! :thumbsup:


Yeah that would be cool to come back out. But it kind hard . Working on my son's bike & my car. Maybe 2013????? It came out in LRB-Winter '99. 3 years after I did the shoot...


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> Yeah that would be cool to come back out. But it kind hard . Working on my son's bike & my car. Maybe 2013????? It came out in LRB-Winter '99. 3 years after I did the shoot...


Yea I've know people who had their bicycles photographed and they were told they would be published and it was never published. Its weird how it works, it just sucks that LBM no longer published.


----------



## oneofakind

Nice bike bring it back..!


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Yea I've know people who had their bicycles photographed and they were told they would be published and it was never published. Its weird how it works, it just sucks that LBM no longer published.


Yeah,I know some people that never came out too... When did they stop publishing LRB?


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Nice bike bring it back..!


Thanks.. I need to do the gold over & need a display..... Should I keep it the same? If I come out again....


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> Thanks.. I need to do the gold over & need a display..... Should I keep it the same? If I come out again....


 yup just add some murals


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> yup just add some murals


There is a mural on the seat pan..


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Thanks.. I need to do the gold over & need a display..... Should I keep it the same? If I come out again....


Leave it the same.I regret not leaving the Roadrunner the way it was..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Leave it the same.I regret not leaving the Roadrunner the way it was..


X2 IF THAT WAS MY BIKE I WOULD KEEP IT THE SAME WAY HOW HE RETIRED THAT BIKE.


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Leave it the same.I regret not leaving the Roadrunner the way it was..


Did your bike come back out after being away for years?


----------



## 78mc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 IF THAT WAS MY BIKE I WOULD KEEP IT THE SAME WAY HOW HE RETIRED THAT BIKE.


I'll keep it the same...


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Did your bike come back out after being away for years?


Yup my best friend owned it he showed it 94-96..I got it from him last year was Gunna redo it the way it was but decided to upgrade it..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD TOPIC HERE... DRAMA FREE KNOCK ON WOOD...:yes:


----------



## oneofakind

Hey 78mc did you get your posters..?


----------



## CE 707

i would keep it the same it looks nice like that


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Yup my best friend owned it he showed it 94-96..I got it from him last year was Gunna redo it the way it was but decided to upgrade it..!


That's what I'm afraid of.. Taking it out & start doing up grades.... Yeah I got the posters... They look great... Thanks again.....


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> Yeah,I know some people that never came out too... When did they stop publishing LRB?










I could be incorrect but to the best of my knowledge this was that last issue published but they had another one that was sent out to people who had a mail subscription.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 391855
> 
> I could be incorrect but to the best of my knowledge this was that last issue published but they had another one that was sent out to people who had a mail subscription.




you post at least one completely false statement every week. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Kiloz

JUSTDEEZ said:


> you post at least one completely false statement every week. :roflmao::roflmao:


Well I said to the best of my knowledge, then what is the last one to be published?


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Well I said to the best of my knowledge, then what is the last one to be published?


Wasn't the last one with the Raider bike on the cover?


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> Wasn't the last one with the Raider bike on the cover?


I though the one I posted was the one after this one.


----------



## 78mc

What year is there issue?


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> What year is there issue?


Raiders bike was Fall 2005 and the other one is Winter 2006


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I think he meant no others were made after that one, not even to mail order subscribers.


----------



## oneofakind

Finally got some pics of the RoadRunner from 1994-1996


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

uffin:


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


I remember Road Running now!!! Its just been a long time..


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> seriously ! this guy need to come up with his own design. is it me or does this frame looks like lady death frame all he did was change the rear of the frame a lil bit and front of the bike is the same


----------



## Stilo-G

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


>





casper805 said:


> I should post up the trophy and display board


took these at the homies Phils shop


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

Phil the owner builder painter of Field of Dreams unloading Still Dreaming back in 09


----------



## CE 707

Stilo-G said:


> Phil the owner builder painter of Field of Dreams unloading Still Dreaming back in 09


does anyone have more pics of this bike


----------



## 78mc

Why do some people post pictures of bikes that are out right now. The topic is are for bikes that were out back in the days..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> this is a good right click and save. again from one bad ass dragon bike to another.


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## mista_gonzo

Anyone got pics of Claim Jumper, besides the magazine spread? Bike was so clean n simple..


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

WOW!


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 395148


Love this bike but it's not from back in the days .. It's out now pretty new build..!


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Love this bike but it's not from back in the days .. It's out now pretty new build..!


I agree... People need stop posting new bikes here. Even if they look like they are built back in the days. I understand that some of you are pretty young or don't have pictures from back then.. Let us OG who have been doing this for more then a minute post up some pictures. If I can get to my storage today? I post up some pictures...


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> I agree... People need stop posting new bikes here. Even if they look like they are built back in the days. I understand that some of you are pretty young or don't have pictures from back then.. Let us OG who have been doing this for more then a minute post up some pictures. If I can get to my storage today? I post up some pictures...


2x yup


----------



## SNAPPER818

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 395148


if im not mistaken, dat was at the Dia de los Muertos show in 09 in CANOGA-PARQUE(i was there)


----------



## SNAPPER818

oneofakind said:


> *Love this bike* but it's not from back in the days .. It's out now pretty new build..!


 x2


----------



## Richiecool69elka

My Sons Bike Back in 1992 The First Pic its at The Tulare Car Show.The Second pic its at a show in El Monte.The Bike was called "PERFECT COMBINATION" Cause of The Chrome and Gold.Sorry Bout The Pics I took Pics of old pics with My Cell Phone.Hope You Enjoy.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 395371
> View attachment 395372
> My Sons Bike Back in 1992 The First Pic its at The Tulare Car Show.The Second pic its at a show in El Monte.The Bike was called "PERFECT COMBINATION" Cause of The Chrome and Gold.Sorry Bout The Pics I took Pics of old pics with My Cell Phone.Hope You Enjoy.


I remember this bike.... Was it blue also?


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I remember this bike.... Was it blue also?















Yes.Had it Repainted and did the Frame in 1993.The first Pic is at the A&G Show in Irwindale Speedway and Second Pic is at Lowrider Super Show in Phoenix.Went with ELITE.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 395885
> View attachment 395888
> Yes.Had it Repainted and did the Frame in 1993.The first Pic is at the A&G Show in Irwindale Speedway and Second Pic is at Lowrider Super Show in Phoenix.Went with ELITE.


Yeah. That's the way I remember it!! I had pictures of it on my wall. & I think saw it for the first time @ super show'93


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Yeah. That's the way I remember it!! I had pictures of it on my wall. & I think saw it for the first time @ super show'93


Yes it was there.I was inside on the main floor with ELITE. Do you have pics of your Bike?


----------



## CE 707

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 395885
> View attachment 395888
> Yes.Had it Repainted and did the Frame in 1993.The first Pic is at the A&G Show in Irwindale Speedway and Second Pic is at Lowrider Super Show in Phoenix.Went with ELITE.


one of my faverite bike next to unfair advantage


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CE 707 said:


> one of my faverite bike next to unfair advantage


Thanks Bro.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes it was there.I was inside on the main floor with ELITE. Do you have pics of your Bike?


All my pictures are in my storage. I need to get over there... Just been really busy.. One of a kind posted pictures of it. I think it was on page 46? Its orange.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 78mc

Thanks for putting up the pictures for me Mike. After my pc starting smoking this morning. NOW PEOPLE THIS IS BACK IN THE DAYS!! LET'S KEEP IT LIKE THIS...


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


>


Damnnn nice pics bringing back some classics Felix the Cat one of my altime favorites...!


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Damnnn nice pics bringing back some classics Felix the Cat one of my altime favorites...!


Yeah, mind too. I finally got to storage... Thanks for post them for me again Mike...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Clown Confusion said:


>


Nic Pics.I see a picture of My Sons Bike.PERFECT COMBINATION.Can you Please tell me where that was.I dont ever remember doing a display for Halloween.Dang I must be getting old.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Do any of you Guys remember the Janet Jackson Bike?I seen it at The LA Super Show I think it was around 94,95, or 96.A Negrito owned it.He took 3rd Place.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nic Pics.I see a picture of My Sons Bike.PERFECT COMBINATION.Can you Please tell me where that was.I dont ever remember doing a display for Halloween.Dang I must be getting old.


I told the picture @ the L.A super show' 94


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Do any of you Guys remember the Janet Jackson Bike?I seen it at The LA Super Show I think it was around 94,95, or 96.A Negrito owned it.He took 3rd Place.


I remember that bike. It was from Individuals(L.A.)


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I told the picture @ the L.A super show' 94


Oh ok.Gonna have to meet you sometime.We must have been showing our Bikes around the same time.It looks Like your from Oxnard.Thats where the first show was that we took the dream catcher bike to.We got best in show.Beat out Gold Rush and Field of Dreams.They werent to Happy.My Son was got 250 dollars and a big trophy.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I remember that bike. It was from Individuals(L.A.)


Yes it was.There was a guy Named Mike Apodaca that showed with him had an Orange Bike from Individuals.He was from Hawthorne.He Painted The Dream Catcher Bike.Been looking for him.Do you happen to know him?


----------



## 19jaquez84

sureñosbluez said:


>


 Does anybody know where to get valve caps just like the ones on this bike? I would prefer to get them from somewhere in the los angeles area.:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Oh ok.Gonna have to meet you sometime.We must have been showing our Bikes around the same time.It looks Like your from Oxnard.Thats where the first show was that we took the dream catcher bike to.We got best in show.Beat out Gold Rush and Field of Dreams.They werent to Happy.My Son was got 250 dollars and a big trophy.


 I don't think so??? But I do remember your son's bike... I think I know what show you are talking about... It was at Oxnard collage.There was a big fight there!!!:guns: I was at the show. But I didn't take my bike. I was in the middle of painting it over again.... Oxnard was very crazy back there....:inout:


----------



## 78mc

I remember meeting him years ago. I don't know what happen to him. last time I saw him was 96-97? After that I got all into my car & left my bike alone. The only reason I got back into bike is because I came dad... But I came back into different bike world...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I don't think so??? But I do remember your son's bike... I think I know what show you are talking about... It was at Oxnard collage.There was a big fight there!!!:guns: I was at the show. But I didn't take my bike. I was in the middle of painting it over again.... Oxnard was very crazy back there....:inout:


Cool see you at a Show sometime.Gonna Show my Sons bike again My Daughter wants to show it.My Names Richard Bro. Hope to meet you sometime.I see you know Noah.I used to work with him.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool see you at a Show sometime.Gonna Show my Sons bike again My Daughter wants to show it.My Names Richard Bro. Hope to meet you sometime.I see you know Noah.I used to work with him.


I'm Mike. I would love to see your son's bike again.. It has been years!!! I was thinking of doing the same with mine.. Noah is good friend of mine... We used to go to shows together when he still had his bike... I forgot. He showed with my son @ Super Show this year...


----------



## bigdlt68

19jaquez84 said:


> Does anybody know where to get valve caps just like the ones on this bike? I would prefer to get them from somewhere in the los angeles area.:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


those are called rocket used to cruz them on my bike and the on my car the show up at the car swap once in a while i will save your page and hit you up when i get them for you


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I remember meeting him years ago. I don't know what happen to him. last time I saw him was 96-97? After that I got all into my car & left my bike alone. The only reason I got back into bike is because I came dad... But I came back into different bike world...


Yeah Its Crazy how these bikes are done now.I'm still trying to get used to it.


----------



## 78mc

I know... At first I was like WTH!!! This is crazy. The only thing I don't care for is the China parts. Your bike starts looking like everyone else.. Back then if you wanted something? You had to make it.. You couldn't go to the bike shop & buy it. When I first came out my son bike,it looked old school. People would ask me where did I buy the parts? It's a 12". There are no china parts. Everything I custom made or down sized the OG parts.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I know... At first I was like WTH!!! This is crazy. The only thing I don't care for is the China parts. Your bike starts looking like everyone else.. Back then if you wanted something? You had to make it.. You couldn't go to the bike shop & buy it. When I first came out my son bike,it looked old school. People would ask me where did I buy the parts? It's a 12". There are no china parts. Everything I custom made or down sized the OG parts.


Thats True all the twisted parts on my Sons Bike a friend twisted.I remember being a kid we would brake the twistedbars off wrought iron fences and bend them and those were our twisted parts.We would have the older Guys from the Barrio help us.They would drill the holes and get them right for us.They would trip on us.Thinking we were nuts.But it worked.I wish I would have kept my bike I had back then.I think people would trip on it.I used to deliver the Harold Examiner News Paper on it.When I would collect my money the first thing I would do is go to Walts Liquor Store in Pico Rivera on Whittier Blvd and Buy A Lowrider Magazine.I have the first issue all the way to 97.I remember the car clubs gathering up there to get ready to Cruise Whittier Blvd In East Los.Guess I said to much but its Nice to reminisce.Let me know if you take your Sons bike out maybe I can show the Dream Catcher with you.Do you have pics of your sons 12" Bike?


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thats True all the twisted parts on my Sons Bike a friend twisted.I remember being a kid we would brake the twistedbars off wrought iron fences and bend them and those were our twisted parts.We would have the older Guys from the Barrio help us.They would drill the holes and get them right for us.They would trip on us.Thinking we were nuts.But it worked.I wish I would have kept my bike I had back then.I think people would trip on it.I used to deliver the Harold Examiner News Paper on it.When I would collect my money the first thing I would do is go to Walts Liquor Store in Pico Rivera on Whittier Blvd and Buy A Lowrider Magazine.I have the first issue all the way to 97.I remember the car clubs gathering up there to get ready to Cruise Whittier Blvd In East Los.Guess I said to much but its Nice to reminisce.Let me know if you take your Sons bike out maybe I can show the Dream Catcher with you.Do you have pics of your sons 12" Bike?


LMAO!!! I remember doing that!! Getting tWisted metal from old fences & gates. When I first started I didn't know what I was doing or anyone. I would just look @ the magazines & learn as I went along... Cleaning yards & running to the bike shop every saturday to buy a part. Goodtimes with my friends riding our bikes up & down the street growing up.. P.M your e-mail. I'll e-mail you some some pictures. I don't want to mess up this topic...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> LMAO!!! I remember doing that!! Getting tWisted metal from old fences & gates. When I first started I didn't know what I was doing or anyone. I would just look @ the magazines & learn as I went along... Cleaning yards & running to the bike shop every saturday to buy a part. Goodtimes with my friends riding our bikes up & down the street growing up.. P.M your e-mail. I'll e-mail you some some pictures. I don't want to mess up this topic...


Ok.Firme


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Ok.Firme


Pictures sent...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 395148


even if this is a new bike just old school style... this one is sooooooo badass!!


----------



## oneofakind

Here's a pic from 1996 LA super show


----------



## oneofakind

Heres another one from 1996.. Can't believe this took 3rd place best of show


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Heres another one from 1996.. Can't believe this took 3rd place best of show


I remember that bike. It was from Canada. I thought the same back then... How did it place in the top 3???


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

i was gonna say the same thing we used to gank peoples wrought iron 10 years before twisted parts came out


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> I remember that bike. It was from Canada. I thought the same back then... How did it place in the top 3???


The guys name was david Zamora ..,
1.casino dreamin
2.unfair advantage
3.evolution 
There were alot bad ass bikes that year. The bike is nice but top 3 I don't think so..!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thats True all the twisted parts on my Sons Bike a friend twisted.I remember being a kid we would brake the twistedbars off wrought iron fences and bend them and those were our twisted parts.We would have the older Guys from the Barrio help us.They would drill the holes and get them right for us.They would trip on us.Thinking we were nuts.But it worked.I wish I would have kept my bike I had back then.I think people would trip on it.I used to deliver the Harold Examiner News Paper on it.When *I would collect my money the first thing I would do is go to *Walts *Liquor Store *in Pico Rivera on Whittier Blvd *and Buy A Lowrider Magazine*.I have the first issue all the way to 97.I remember the car clubs gathering up there to get ready to Cruise Whittier Blvd In East Los.Guess I said to much but its Nice to reminisce.Let me know if you take your Sons bike out maybe I can show the Dream Catcher with you.Do you have pics of your sons 12" Bike?





78mc said:


> LMAO!!! I remember doing that!! Getting tWisted metal from old fences & gates. When *I first started I didn't know what I was doing or anyone. I would just look @ the magazines & learn as I went along... Cleaning yards & running to the bike shop* every saturday* to buy a part*. Goodtimes with my friends riding our bikes up & down the street growing up.. P.M your e-mail. I'll e-mail you some some pictures. I don't want to mess up this topic...


i remember doing that in late 05 to late 07. id get my money from chors and working on yards and headed to the store right before church and bought a part. always had my cresent rench and allen rench on me so i could put my new part on for church.


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> The guys name was david Zamora ..,
> 1.casino dreamin
> 2.unfair advantage
> 3.evolution
> There were alot bad ass bikes that year. The bike is nice but top 3 I don't think so..!


Yeah there was... I wish Super Show would return to L.A.... Nothing like it...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Yeah there was... I wish Super Show would return to L.A.... Nothing like it...


THATS RIGHT!!!!Nothing Like It. Loved going to the Super Show in LA.Even when I wasnt Showing.They even used to sell beer there at first.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i remember doing that in late 05 to late 07. id get my money from chors and working on yards and headed to the store right before church and bought a part. always had my cresent rench and allen rench on me so i could put my new part on for church.


Lol.Great Memories.


----------



## 78mc

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i remember doing that in late 05 to late 07. id get my money from chors and working on yards and headed to the store right before church and bought a part. always had my cresent rench and allen rench on me so i could put my new part on for church.


That is the way to do it... Work for it. THE OLD SCHOOL WAY..... Back then my mom made deal with me. She wouldn't give me cash. But she would give me a ride to the bike shop every weekend... I'm glad now that she did that.. I can say I payed for my bike....


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Here's a pic from 1996 LA super show


Hell yes!


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> THATS RIGHT!!!!Nothing Like It. Loved going to the Super Show in LA.Even when I wasnt Showing.They even used to sell beer there at first.


 Hell yeah!!!!!! But I think there will not be another Super Show in L.A. again....:thumbsdown::nosad::werd:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Hell yeah!!!!!! But I think there will not be another Super Show in L.A. again....:thumbsdown::nosad::werd:


No Probably Not...The last one I went to I seen some Guy getting stabbed.And he was winning the fight till someone stepped in and Stabbed him.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Probably Not...The last one I went to I seen some Guy getting stabbed.And he was winning the fight till someone stepped in and Stabbed him.


 I remember those days. 99% of the time it wasn't even people who enter the shows. Its was bangger looking to start trouble.... That is the reason why it left L.A.... But shows are more about family now. That is one thing I'm glad about. I can take my son & worry that there be problems @ the shows now....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> I remember those days. 99% of the time it wasn't even people who enter the shows. Its was bangger looking to start trouble.... That is the reason why it left L.A.... But shows are more about family now. That is one thing I'm glad about. I can take my son & worry that there be problems @ the shows now....


Yeah The Pomona Show is where it got real ugly and it all changed from there.I wonder how many people still have there Bikes form back then.It would be cool for all of us to bring the bikes out again and Show them all together.With Old Pics,The Mags they appeared in,And The Old Signs.I still have Both of mine From PERFECT COMBINATION and DREAM CATCHER.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah The Pomona Show is where it got real ugly and it all changed from there.I wonder how many people still have there Bikes form back then.It would be cool for all of us to bring the bikes out again and Show them all together.With Old Pics,The Mags they appeared in,And The Old Signs.I still have Both of mine From PERFECT COMBINATION and DREAM CATCHER.


Yeah Pomona would got real crazy:machinegun::guns:!!! That would be cool to bring out all the old bikes from back then... I would have to do all the gold again & get another display... My bike needs a little love <3


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

78mc said:


> That is the way to do it... Work for it. THE OLD SCHOOL WAY..... Back then my mom made deal with me. She wouldn't give me cash. But she would give me a ride to the bike shop every weekend... I'm glad now that she did that.. I can say I payed for my bike....


my very first fnrco lowlow bike i payed for. i reaceved a chrome walmart lowrider bike in early 05 and it was covered in cheap stickers and a sparkle banana seat with a trible design on top and had a fat tire on back like the old school stingrays. i added white walls to it,a twisted sissy bar,a set of twissted mirrirs and lepeord print handle grips on it,then custom upholsterd the seat with matching lepeord print fabric i took from an old throw pillow and added a bugle horn. that was my first bike.road it every were, hopped it around until i learned that the forks could snap from the pressure i put on it from hopping it so avetualy i quit hopping it. i hopped it to high once and the back fender instently became a duck tail fender, loved the whole look of the duck tail fender which explains why i only roll with them on my bikes. i would still have that bike right now had some hoodlum not bumped it from my homie while we were cruising. i told him not to let anyone ride it but himself, kid did not listen, let his so called friend ride it and they bounced with it. since then i dont let any one ride my bikes unless i know them well enough or theyer a fellow rider that i know wont run off with another riders pride and joy.


----------



## 78mc

QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;14905212]my very first fnrco lowlow bike i payed for. i reaceved a chrome walmart lowrider bike in early 05 and it was covered in cheap stickers and a sparkle banana seat with a trible design on top and had a fat tire on back like the old school stingrays. i added white walls to it,a twisted sissy bar,a set of twissted mirrirs and lepeord print handle grips on it,then custom upholsterd the seat with matching lepeord print fabric i took from an old throw pillow and added a bugle horn. that was my first bike.road it every were, hopped it around until i learned that the forks could snap from the pressure i put on it from hopping it so avetualy i quit hopping it. i hopped it to high once and the back fender instently became a duck tail fender, loved the whole look of the duck tail fender which explains why i only roll with them on my bikes. i would still have that bike right now had some hoodlum not bumped it from my homie while we were cruising. i told him not to let anyone ride it but himself, kid did not listen, let his so called friend ride it and they bounced with it. since then i dont let any one ride my bikes unless i know them well enough or theyer a fellow rider that i know wont run off with another riders pride and joy. [/QUOTE]

That sucks!!!! That almost happen to me!!! But I find it right before it got sold...I got lucky...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice to hear these stories.Thats when you appreciate what you have.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice to hear these stories.Thats when you appreciate what you have.


Yeah it does... I need to find somemore old school pictures. I know I have more...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Yeah it does... I need to find somemore old school pictures. I know I have more...


Yeah Gonna look for mine and Gonna have to hit up my compa.I know hes got a few pics.Me and him did two Bike Shows in the 90's in Norwalk.One at Hermosillo Park and One at a Park off of Firestone by the 5 fwy.I think it was Norwalk Park.Had a Good Turnout Both Times.Came out in Lowrider Bike Magazine.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah Gonna look for mine and Gonna have to hit up my compa.I know hes got a few pics.Me and him did two Bike Shows in the 90's in Norwalk.One at Hermosillo Park and One at a Park off of Firestone by the 5 fwy.I think it was Norwalk Park.Had a Good Turnout Both Times.Came out in Lowrider Bike Magazine.


What issue? I'm going to see if I can make it to my storage tomorrow? I have all the LRB up to 2000.


----------



## lesstime

you should bring them home and scann them and post them up id love to see ome of the issues i havent seen


78mc said:


> What issue? I'm going to see if I can make it to my storage tomorrow? I have all the LRB up to 2000.


----------



## 78mc

lesstime said:


> you should bring them home and scann them and post them up id love to see ome of the issues i havent seen


 My scanner started smoking 2 weeks ago.So I will not have one tell I do my taxes.. I'm trying to put up pictures from my phone. But it don't work.... I have- Nov/Dec'96,winter'99,spring'2000 & winter in front of me... This sucks...


----------



## V.C. VIK 61

Clown Confusion said:


>


Great topic...brings back alot of memories...nice to come across a pic of my old bike....


----------



## oneofakind

V.C. VIK 61 said:


> Great topic...brings back alot of memories...nice to come across a pic of my old bike....


You were from city style..bad ass bikes...this one was cool 26' with 20' parts different the way I like em..!


----------



## 78mc

V.C. VIK 61 said:


> Great topic...brings back alot of memories...nice to come across a pic of my old bike....


What's up Vik? It's Mike. You are right. Good memories back from ours days...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> What issue? I'm going to see if I can make it to my storage tomorrow? I have all the LRB up to 2000.


I will Check.Gotta Look for it.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> I will Check.Gotta Look for it.


Ok. Let me know...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Ok. Let me know...


May-June 1995 Issue.Page 19.Unfair Advantage on The Cover.It was The First Show we had.The 2nd one was Bigger and Better.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> May-June 1995 Issue.Page 19.Unfair Advantage on The Cover.It was The First Show we had.The 2nd one was Bigger and Better.


Let me see if I can get to my storage today?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

78mc said:


> QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;14905212]my very first fnrco lowlow bike i payed for. i reaceved a chrome walmart lowrider bike in early 05 and it was covered in cheap stickers and a sparkle banana seat with a trible design on top and had a fat tire on back like the old school stingrays. i added white walls to it,a twisted sissy bar,a set of twissted mirrirs and lepeord print handle grips on it,then custom upholsterd the seat with matching lepeord print fabric i took from an old throw pillow and added a bugle horn. that was my first bike.road it every were, hopped it around until i learned that the forks could snap from the pressure i put on it from hopping it so avetualy i quit hopping it. i hopped it to high once and the back fender instently became a duck tail fender, loved the whole look of the duck tail fender which explains why i only roll with them on my bikes. i would still have that bike right now had some hoodlum not bumped it from my homie while we were cruising. i told him not to let anyone ride it but himself, kid did not listen, let his so called friend ride it and they bounced with it. since then i dont let any one ride my bikes unless i know them well enough or theyer a fellow rider that i know wont run off with another riders pride and joy.


That sucks!!!! That almost happen to me!!! But I find it right before it got sold...I got lucky...[/QUOTE]

this is my only pic of the bike.

image hosting


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This Thread died down.Wheres everybody at?


----------



## oneofakind

Alright fellas just got a package in the mail..here's the story about 2 months ago I hit up Amahury760 about a pic he posted up pic of Leprachaun Persuasion from sweet colors and ask him if he could send me a copy of it for my collection ( my favorite bike of all time)..his reply to was that I could have all his pics he had no use for them so when I get the mail today to excitement his collection is bad ass s you can see in the pic above of some of the classics:
Nachoral born killer
Dazzling dazza 
Straight clownin
Aladdin
Insane illusion 
Fatal attraction 1 and 2
The crow
Casino dreamin
And plenty others will post pics soon as I scan them in just want to thank Amahury for the pics..!


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Alright fellas just got a package in the mail..here's the story about 2 months ago I hit up Amahury760 about a pic he posted up pic of Leprachaun Persuasion from sweet colors and ask him if he could send me a copy of it for my collection ( my favorite bike of all time)..his reply to was that I could have all his pics he had no use for them so when I get the mail today to excitement his collection is bad ass s you can see in the pic above of some of the classics:
> Nachoral born killer
> Dazzling dazza
> Straight clownin
> Aladdin
> Insane illusion
> Fatal attraction 1 and 2
> The crow
> Casino dreamin
> And plenty others will post pics soon as I scan them in just want to thank Amahury for the pics..!


It pays to keep in touch with old friends! Awesome, cant wait for you to scan them brother!


----------



## oneofakind

Aladdin


----------



## oneofakind

Dazzling Dazza


----------



## oneofakind

Nachoral Born Killer


----------



## oneofakind

Illusions


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Alright fellas just got a package in the mail..here's the story about 2 months ago I hit up Amahury760 about a pic he posted up pic of Leprachaun Persuasion from sweet colors and ask him if he could send me a copy of it for my collection ( my favorite bike of all time)..his reply to was that I could have all his pics he had no use for them so when I get the mail today to excitement his collection is bad ass s you can see in the pic above of some of the classics:
> Nachoral born killer
> Dazzling dazza
> Straight clownin
> Aladdin
> Insane illusion
> Fatal attraction 1 and 2
> The crow
> Casino dreamin
> And plenty others will post pics soon as I scan them in just want to thank Amahury for the pics..!


BADASS!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> Illusions


I was hunting for better photos of this bike! Woah!


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> I was hunting for better photos of this bike! Woah!


Yeah this is bike that I got the idea to put skulls on my green frame...they don't make em like they used to..!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.Keep em coming...


----------



## oneofakind

Casino Dreamin


----------



## oneofakind

Storm


----------



## oneofakind

Dripin69


----------



## oneofakind

Wolverine


----------



## oneofakind

Fatal Attraction 2


----------



## oneofakind

The Crow


----------



## oneofakind

Fire dragon


----------



## oneofakind

Unforgiven


----------



## oneofakind

Abstract Perfection


----------



## oneofakind

TKO


----------



## oneofakind

Enchanted


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

This still shows and still looks good...


----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS ONEOFAKIND


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: badass rides thanks oneofakind:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Insane Illusions


----------



## oneofakind

Argentinean Pride


----------



## oneofakind

Possessed


----------



## oneofakind

Leprechaun Persuasion


----------



## oneofakind

Argentinean Pride


----------



## oneofakind

Unfair Advantage 2


----------



## oneofakind

Straight Clownin


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Fire dragon


Nice.I Like The Forks.


----------



## oneofakind

Bad 2 The Bone


----------



## oneofakind

Nachoral Born Killer


----------



## oneofakind

Fatal Attraction 2


----------



## oneofakind

Wild Suspense


----------



## oneofakind

3sum


----------



## oneofakind

Fatal Attraction 1


----------



## oneofakind

This. Pic is bad ass...!


----------



## oneofakind

Showtime


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> Showtime


Thanks for the picture. Also your very welcome, I'm glad that all my pictures went to some one that has alot of passion for lowrider bikes. You know I started my bike at the age if 12 and I achieved my goal at the age of 18 when it came out on low rider mag. And low rider bike mag. I think besides winning bike of the year or any other. Top title that's as good as it gets. Because you need to have love and dedication to build something. Not just because you have the money to spend. I took part in every detail of my bike from the paint , body mods, upholstery , murals etc. So after so many Years of work, I'm just glad to still have the bike with me. I gave it to my son when he turned 9 yes old. And that's priceless to see him so happy. We wanted to redo it but decided not to. But maybe in the near future we will build something together. Gracias. Much respect to all the bike builders out there. Amahury760. MemberS only cc San Diego


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Thank again Amahury is this pic cool for your poster..?


Amahury760 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Also your very welcome, I'm glad that all my pictures went to some one that has alot of passion for lowrider bikes. You know I started my bike at the age if 12 and I achieved my goal at the age of 18 when it came out on low rider mag. And low rider bike mag. I think besides winning bike of the year or any other. Top title that's as good as it gets. Because you need to have love and dedication to build something. Not just because you have the money to spend. I took part in every detail of my bike from the paint , body mods, upholstery , murals etc. So after so many Years of work, I'm just glad to still have the bike with me. I gave it to my son when he turned 9 yes old. And that's priceless to see him so happy. We wanted to redo it but decided not to. But maybe in the near future we will build something together. Gracias. Much respect to all the bike builders out there. Amahury760. MemberS only cc San Diego


----------



## CE 707

thanks john you made my day with thses pics


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> thanks john you made my day with thses pics


Dont thank me Thank amahury760 he gave me all these pics I posted 46 so far alot more to go


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

oneofakind said:


> Showtime


That's a bad ass trike


----------



## CE 707

amahury760 thank u this is a piece of history that not alot of the new guys seen


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> amahury760 thank u this is a piece of history that not alot of the new guys seen


When I opened that envelope I was like a kid at Christmas couldn't believe all the classics that we're in there he even gave me some posters one was the claim jumper poster I framed it and put in my shop


----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


> When I opened that envelope I was like a kid at Christmas couldn't believe all the classics that we're in there he even gave me some posters one was the claim jumper poster I framed it and put in my shop


sweet pics nothing but classic ,i got sum pics from **** he sent me im about to upload them and post em hell he even sent me a pic of his first lowrider bike before he stop messing with bmx bikes


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Thanks Amahury760...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> When I opened that envelope I was like a kid at Christmas couldn't believe all the classics that we're in there he even gave me some posters one was the claim jumper poster I framed it and put in my shop


thats hella cool bro me an the homie 96tien were talking an ima retire my frame an use the part that were on it on vegas an throw an og schwinn frame together realy bring back that og look i got a project that i need to start soon but an i hope it will be able to hang with thses heavy hitters out here cuz man it wont be an easy build thats for sure lol


----------



## CE 707

an thanks cone weezy for the pics as we were kids an had are bike club up north we never got along with your club down south but as there bikes were i always like them an as for what they built my hat was always off to them aside from are differences cant wait for you guyz to bust back out you guys are going to put it down bro


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> an thanks cone weezy for the pics as we were kids an had are bike club up north we never got along with your club down south but as there bikes were i always like them an as for what they built my hat was always off to them aside from are differences cant wait for you guyz to bust back out you guys are going to put it down bro


no problem man. glad **** sent me these pics, yea i know what u mean south and west really never get along but cali and texas are the two main state that bring heavy hitters and comp no need to hate on each other we all do the same thing is build clean bikes and rides, to be honest i talk to the cali chapter more than the texas chapter. hate to say it but it is what it is i know everyone taking time off from the bike circuit family comes first, yea we got a few things coming out as for lady death she not finish just yet she getting upgrades but paint remain the same. no chip or fades so no reason to repaint it and for my green bike hopefully it should be done in 2013 or 2014 im in no rush to bust it out im taking my time i took my notes on a few bikes ,and im not going to rush for anyone. beside there no comp for me right now that worth talking about ..took me 10yrs to hook up with legions i follow this club when i was 17 i may not be an og memeber but i am the next generation of legions


----------



## CE 707

i hear you bro im glad to see you have that drive bro that what keeps this game going much respect to you an all the legions guys wen i was a kid i wanted to roll with them to but that not wat the cards were delt it was cool kickin it with you an justdeez out in vegas you guys are real humble dudes ill see you guys agin this year out there bro


----------



## lowridersfinest

oneofakind said:


>


one of my favorites


----------



## cone_weezy

here a pic of claim jumper did not realize who owned it never caught my attention it was danny d


----------



## INKEDUP

cone_weezy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## cone_weezy

oneofakind said:


>


nice!.... that would be a tight poster and framed


----------



## Kiloz

cone_weezy said:


> nice!.... that would be a tight poster and framed


I'd have to agree!


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> nice!.... that would be a tight poster and framed


For $25 shipped it could be yours..!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> no problem man. glad **** sent me these pics, yea i know what u mean south and west really never get along but cali and texas are the two main state that bring heavy hitters and comp no need to hate on each other we all do the same thing is build clean bikes and rides, to be honest i talk to the cali chapter more than the texas chapter. hate to say it but it is what it is i know everyone taking time off from the bike circuit family comes first, yea we got a few things coming out as for lady death she not finish just yet she getting upgrades but paint remain the same. no chip or fades so no reason to repaint it and for my green bike hopefully it should be done in 2013 or 2014 im in no rush to bust it out im taking my time i took my notes on a few bikes ,and im not going to rush for anyone. beside there no comp for me right now that worth talking about ..took me 10yrs to hook up with legions i follow this club when i was 17 i may not be an og memeber but i am the next generation of legions


Would it kill you to mention AZ as a heavy hitter?? I kno we're not as big as you guys but we do have some nice bikes here... fucking weezy hahaha


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Would it kill you to mention AZ as a heavy hitter?? I kno we're not as big as you guys but we do have some nice bikes here... fucking weezy hahaha


 my bad please dont eat me  .... true but he was talking about cali not getting along with texas ok az,tx,cali,florida top 4 better


----------



## oneofakind

cone_weezy said:


> my bad please dont eat me  .... true but he was talking about cali not getting along with texas ok az,tx,cali,florida top 4 better


Come on Weezy we all no there is no 3 and 4...There's only 1 CALI...!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> my bad please dont eat me  .... true but he was talking about cali not getting along with texas ok az,tx,cali,florida top 4 better


Naw you were right before... haha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

fuck all that. i heard nebraska and wyoming coming out crazy hard this year. no ****


----------



## CE 707

cone_weezy said:


> my bad please dont eat me  .... true but he was talking about cali not getting along with texas ok az,tx,cali,florida top 4 better


na bro i ment down south meaning LA they didnt care to much for an we care to much for them its a cali thing but as far as TX an AZ yall got some tight stuff


----------



## deweyg




----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


>


Nice.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

oneofakind said:


>


wow thats the shit oneofakind:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

More classics coming soon..just got another collection of pics in the mail from 78mc Mike there some real classics will post em soon..!


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> More classics coming soon..just got another collection of pics in the mail from 78mc Mike there some real classics will post em soon..!


 *all these pics everyone has an i cant find anyone that has a pic of my old 20" from the mid to late 90's "witch doctor" was the name it was rootbeer brown, had 3d on the tank an rear skirts showed mostly at the sacramento super shows back then as well as the old oakland shows. anyone have something post it lol i have nothing at all...*


----------



## CE 707

u got a roll of film we found there might be bike pics on there


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> More classics coming soon..just got another collection of pics in the mail from 78mc Mike there some real classics will post em soon..!


Glad you like them John. I know I have more.. Just have to find them. I found one last night. But I'm sure I can find you another 20 or so...


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> u got a roll of film we found there might be bike pics on there


That roll was developed the next day, there were pics of a few cars thats it.... I need to figure out how to watch these little video tapes now... Two are labeled oakland an the ither is blank may be sac who knows.


----------



## CE 707

theres a guy out here by del paso my boy said he can take VHS an convert it to dvd i also got a vcr


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> More classics coming soon..just got another collection of pics in the mail from 78mc Mike there some real classics will post em soon..!


Would you happen to have any of The DREAMCATCHER Bike?


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would you happen to have any of The DREAMCATCHER Bike?


Just the one posted a few pages back when it was the perfect combination


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> Just the one posted a few pages back when it was the perfect combination


Oh Ok.When it was Blue.Thanks


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I found a roll of film from a San Antonio show back in like 92 or so, developed it and it was full of girls posing in front of my bikes that my boys took... Couldn't even see the bikes.:facepalm: girls weren't even hot either. Just any girl passing by.


----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562

:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Amahury760

http://emob1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/IMG_2711-1.jpg


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:inout:


----------



## INKEDUP

:nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760

http://emob1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/IMG_2711-1.jpg


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


> More classics coming soon..just got another collection of pics in the mail from 78mc Mike there some real classics will post em soon..!


Still waiting!


----------



## INKEDUP

Amahury760 said:


> http://emob1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/IMG_2711-1.jpg


CLEAN BRO!


----------



## Amahury760

EVILRIDER said:


> CLEAN BRO!


Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Found This Pic.It was in The Studio.When pics were taken for Street Customs Magazine.1995


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE CLUB. SHOW TIME. Low rider magazine 1998. Lowrider bike magazine 1998


----------



## INKEDUP

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE CLUB. SHOW TIME


CLEAN!!


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> Found This Pic.It was in The Studio.When pics were taken for Street Customs Magazine.1995
> View attachment 438003


A true back in days bike...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> A true back in days bike...


Yup No store bought Yellow I mean Gold Parts.I dont even think China Parts were out yet.Although I could Be Wrong.


----------



## oneofakind

Got some more old school pics today ...
Loco 79'


----------



## oneofakind

By Reason of Insanity..


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Dimmer...


----------



## oneofakind

Grimm Reaper...


----------



## oneofakind

The Riddler...


----------



## oneofakind

The Riddler..


----------



## MR.559

oneofakind said:


> The Riddler..


the owner of master mind. this was his first bike and he still has it but it known as show stopper


----------



## oneofakind

The Riddler...


----------



## oneofakind

Another Showtime Bike Club Fresno bike...


----------



## touchdowntodd

love this thread. .. i really gotta build an old school style for fun i still have frames i bought in the 90s (old schwinns)


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:...


----------



## 78mc

More old school pictures!!!


----------



## CE 707

thanks for keeping this topic alive i wish i could post pics from my phone i just got done with my sons bike og look


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> thanks for keeping this topic alive i wish i could post pics from my phone i just got done with my sons bike og look


Text them to me bud ill do it...


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro


----------



## 96tein

LiL e's bike...... Frame has been showing for twenty years just about.... Rebuilt new parts new paint new blood..... And already placing well at shows congrates lil man.....


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro big thank to you for painting it an fixing a few things on the frame an i would like to thank the both you an mike for rolling over an got me motivated to put it together that day


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro big thank to you for painting it an fixing a few things on the frame an i would like to the both you an mike for rolling over an got me motivated to put it together that day


any bro thats wat brothers are for


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Good old days these pics bring back alot of memories nice lowlow bikes clean looking not over doing it like lowlow bike now a days way to much lazer cut parts on them an top it off making them look like dounks with lazer cut rims which I hate lowrider bikes are supost to have spoke rims


----------



## dreamer1

Some plp go.to the extreme wit laser cut parts.....way to much money I guess its all about winning.........


----------



## oneofakind

dreamer1 said:


> Some plp go.to the extreme wit laser cut parts.....way to much money I guess its all about winning.........


It's the sign of the times homie if you want to compete with the big boys it takes a lot of TIME and MONEY and CREATIVITY its not just laser cut parts mannys parts are expensive to..old scho bikes are the shit and it took a lot of creativity and money to build them..but if your just gunna ride or go to Mon and pop shows then China parts will do but don't go to Vegas with China parts,and expect,to take lowrider bike of the year ..and its not all about winning I like to rep my club to the fullest win or lose we belive in Quality not,Quantity...but every club is different..


----------



## dreamer1

Yea carnal I won't expect to be in the hall of fame wit the China parts  ....of course I like to represent my club bro n if u have the feria n wanna spend it why not....if not then China parts will do just fine bro...in the mean time me n my China parts will represent all over the place at mom n pops shows maybe some day I'll rob a bank n then go to the extreme wit my bike........


----------



## oneofakind

dreamer1 said:


> Yea carnal I won't expect to be in the hall of fame wit the China parts  ....of course I like to represent my club bro n if u have the feria n wanna spend it why not....if not then China parts will do just fine bro...in the mean time me n my China parts will represent all over the place at mom n pops shows maybe some day
> I'll rob a bank n then go to the extreme wit my bike........


Like I said before there's nothing wrong with China I used them and still do ..and we rep all over to small and big shows..we just like to push limits of our creativity to build a bikes its bot all about winning..like you think we do it for...Remember this is a LiFESTYLE not a SPORT to us....!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> Like I said before there's nothing wrong with China I used them and still do ..and we rep all over to small and big shows..we just like to push limits of our creativity to build a bikes its bot all about winning..like you think we do it for...Remember this is a LiFESTYLE not a SPORT to us....!


if you do it right you can make china parts look bad ass like engraving show chrome and gold and ect....


----------



## dreamer1

It's all good bro....win or loose I'm ok wit that....


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## dreamer1

Nice...I like that seat....


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


>


Hell yeah that's one if the baddest huffys ever he took that China stuff to a whole new level...that's how you do it...


----------



## 1SEXY80

Im building my boys bikes and i would rather see the OG look as well. Clean rideable bikes...


----------



## 78mc

Remember guys,there was no china parts back in the days. OG schwinn parts or if you wanted twisted parts? You would have to make it.... Couldn't go to the bike shop to buy custom parts...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> Remember guys,there was no china parts back in the days. OG schwinn parts or if you wanted twisted parts? You would have to make it.... Couldn't go to the bike shop to buy custom parts...


You Got That Right....


----------



## Amahury760

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE CLUB. SHOW TIME. Low rider magazine 1998. Lowrider bike magazine 1998


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

TTT FOR THE CLASSICS....


----------



## 96tein

Thinkin of building a mid 90's style bike. Maybe rebuild witch Dr. Again..


----------



## CE 707

that would be tight u got bad ass seat pan to go with it


----------



## [email protected]

Great topic and bikes ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


one of my all time faverite trikes


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


that was a clean trike from SD also


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> that was a clean trike from SD also


Eddie trike. We were in Amgios in the mid '90's.


----------



## Clown Confusion

my neck hurts after looking at the pics lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

oneofakind said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


Thats a bad ass pic bro. That my dad old trike it was called paradise Es puerto Rico... Here a pic of the sign board..


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


a true classic


----------



## Amahury760

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY..BIKE CLUB. SHOW TIME. Low rider magazine 1998. Lowrider bike magazine 1998


http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g182/westcoastryda75/lowrider%20bikes/14.jpg another picture of my bike when I first built it. Article from a local news paper.Click on the link above.


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


>


any pics of lil e's bike


----------



## CE 707

Yea ill post them tomorrow


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

lil Es bike came a long way from when his uncle my cuzin had it back in the day


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


>


LOOKS GOOD ERICK IS IT A SOLUD COLOR PAINT...I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT...


----------



## oneofakind

AND WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GREEN PUXIE YOU HAD....???


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD ERICK IS IT A SOLUD COLOR PAINT...I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT...


Thanks bro I realty like it to


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD ERICK IS IT A SOLUD COLOR PAINT...I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT...


 thanks bro I really like it to


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> AND WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GREEN PUXIE YOU HAD....???


My oldest son started getting parts for it he wants to build it


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD ERICK IS IT A SOLUD COLOR PAINT...I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL TO IT...


 its 10 coats brandy win over silver base and it has gold and blue patterns under paint as well followed by five coats of clear.....


----------



## lilmikew86

96tein said:


> its 10 coats brandy win over silver base and it has gold and blue patterns under paint as well followed by five coats of clear.....


psssh....you dont know what ur talkin bout


----------



## CE 707

Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> its 10 coats brandy win over silver base and it has gold and blue patterns under paint as well followed by five coats of clear.....


sounds about right


----------



## Clown Confusion

man i wish my dad would of kept his paint shop going


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

my old pixie


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

this was at the devotions car show in sacramento back in 98


----------



## oneofakind

Love this bike...


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> Love this bike...


thats tight


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

THIS ONE WAS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITES..


----------



## ChemSchwinn

That Scwinnbad Bike Is Hard!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

oneofakind said:


>


I forgot about this bike, fucking badass.....


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Love this bike...


He is a freind of my family. He still has it..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> THIS ONE WAS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITES..


From my home town..


----------



## 96tein

Anyone have pics of the 12" winnie the poo bike from the mid 90's talkin back before 12" bikes were anything...? 
If so can you post up.


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> From my home town..


THE SWORD FORKS WERE WAY BEFORE IT'S TIME..BAD ASS


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> He is a freind of my family. He still has it..


THAT'S COOL MIKE GETS SOME PICS OF IT NOW...


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind said:


> THIS ONE WAS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITES..


one of the 1st bike to use face forks


----------



## oneofakind

AYE MIKRY DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF "OVERDOSE" OR "LETHAL INJECTION" BOTH FROM STOCKTON I THINK THOSE ARE BAD. OLD SCHOOL BIKES...


----------



## oneofakind

ANOTHER PIC OF "ROYAL FLUSH"..


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

old school style


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> THE SWORD FORKS WERE WAY BEFORE IT'S TIME..BAD ASS


 Yeah they were... His Tio cut them out by hand..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> THAT'S COOL MIKE GETS SOME PICS OF IT NOW...


 I'll see if I could... I don't know where he lives now? But I know he is still in Oxnard... Let me see if I can get his #....


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> AYE MIKRY DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF "OVERDOSE" OR "LETHAL INJECTION" BOTH FROM STOCKTON I THINK THOSE ARE BAD. OLD SCHOOL BIKES...


 I do John... I just have find them...


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


>


 I love this one.. old school...:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

This 12' was bad ass..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


 Mike Lopez first bike Candy man. Me & him went heads in the summer of '96. I was at a show just about every weekend. 1st or 2nd. Me or him.. I ran into him on new years.. It had been years...


----------



## MR.GM84

78mc said:


> Mike Lopez first bike Candy man. Me & him went heads in the summer of '96. I was at a show just about every weekend. 1st or 2nd. Me or him.. I ran into him on new years.. It had been years...


:wave:what's up mike


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Damn Nice Pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Does anyone have pics of the Janet Jackson Bike? A Guy from INDIVIDUALS owned it back in the 90's.


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


 Wasn't that Mike Lopez's candyman bike before casino


----------



## CE 707

Sorry 78mc I didn't see your post.


----------



## CE 707

Richiecool69elka said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Janet Jackson Bike? A Guy from INDIVIDUALS owned it back in the 90's.


Ill try an post a pic when I get home bro that's my club brothers bike of chris from STL chapter still got it


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> Wasn't that Mike Lopez's candyman bike before casino


yeah that was one of many


----------



## 78mc

MR.GM84 said:


> :wave:what's up mike


It was good talking to you today.. We go so far back.. It crazy how I got back into bikes about 3 years because my son & some people look @ you like a GOD.. LOL!!


----------



## CE 707

MR.GM84 said:


> yeah that was one of many


Are you Mike Lopez


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> Are you Mike Lopez


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

That cool bro I met you back in 98-99. When you brought knock out bike to Frisco then again in Vegas that year how have you hope all is well


----------



## MR.GM84

doing good i work on cadillac's these day's


----------



## CE 707

That's good to hear bro


----------



## MR.559

whats up mike


----------



## MR.GM84

MR.559 said:


> whats up mike


what's up homie you have more cadillac parts for me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good to see a legend on here. :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.GM84 said:


> :thumbsup:



So the million dollar question...... Where's casino dreamin at now?


----------



## 78mc

JUSTDEEZ said:


> So the million dollar question...... Where's casino dreamin at now?


 :inout:


----------



## lil deville

Alot of nice classics on this thread... Loved them days


----------



## 78mc

Just playing with you Deez. I'm sure he still has it.. I talk to him last night. But I didn't even think of asking him... We were talking about cars....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CE 707 said:


> Ill try an post a pic when I get home bro that's my club brothers bike of chris from STL chapter still got it


Is He living in Saint Louis? Do you know Mike Apodaca? He had The Orange Bike he did for His Son.He lived in Hawthorne.I was away for awhile and been looking for Him.


----------



## MR.GM84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> So the million dollar question...... Where's casino dreamin at now?


it's been in my wharehouse since the sprite commercial in may of 2002 ten years goes by fast


----------



## Clown Confusion

will you ever bring it out just for show


----------



## MR.GM84

Clown Confusion said:


> will you ever bring it out just for show


maybe if they bring the super show back to L.A. so it could end where it started exhibition of course :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

my cuzin was working at mannys bike shop when ur parts ware being made


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.GM84 said:


> it's been in my wharehouse since the sprite commercial in may of 2002 ten years goes by fast


Awesome. Man, the bike forum gods would be pleased if you could snap some current pics to share with us.


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Awesome. Man, the bike forum gods would be pleased if you could snap some current pics to share with us.


X2...


----------



## MR.559

MR.GM84 said:


> what's up homie you have more cadillac parts for me


i can make you some license plates lol


----------



## MR.GM84

MR.559 said:


> i can make you some license plates lol


GET OUT SOON HOMIE .I WOULDN'T MIND HAVING SOME LICENSE'S PLATES. THE SHIT THEY SAY NO TO WHEN YOU TRY TO GET THEM DONE


----------



## MEXICA

whats upppers loco


----------



## 96tein

Sacramento Lowrider Super Show circa 1997

12" lil tiger in the forground is "Angel Baby"
And The 20" in the backround just behind is "Witch Dr." MarKev's first build back in the day...


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Sacramento Lowrider Super Show circa 1997
> 
> 12" lil tiger in the forground is "Angel Baby"
> And The 20" in the backround just behind is "Witch Dr." MarKev's first build back in the day...


That's dope KEV...why don't you show ANGEL BABY...don't you still have it..


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> That's dope KEV...why don't you show ANGEL BABY...don't you still have it..


Well i was not the original at that time, my pops built the twist parts on it at the time. Before it became angel baby it was the winnie the poo bike.... A friend of mine picked it up an i bought it off him.. I dont show it cause 16 years of storage has takin its toll on the paint big time, rather then repaint the old frame im rebuilding another one... Ill be showing it by next season as well as tigress/hellboy and my 12" stingray


----------



## Clown Confusion

AND EL TACO


----------



## Amahury760

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7269/7657634710_8c2a3f2d6e_z.jpg yesterday's photoshoot.


----------



## oneofakind

This lil tiger was bad ass..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oneofakind said:


> This lil tiger was bad ass..


Yes Sir.It Was...:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84

oneofakind said:


> This lil tiger was bad ass..



SWEET AND SIMPLE SOMETIMES YOU DONT HAVE TO ADD TO MUCH SHIT ON A BIKE TO LOOK BAD ASS


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> This lil tiger was bad ass..


That was a bad ass 12 my nephew beat it at the 99 San berdoo an super show that year


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## ChemSchwinn

Kiloz said:


>




Damn I Remember This Bike!!


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

ChemSchwinn said:


> Damn I Remember This Bike!!


it was ahead of its time
:thumbsup:


----------



## ChemSchwinn

aye you work for fantasy lowrider bikes?


----------



## Kiloz

ChemSchwinn said:


> aye you work for fantasy lowrider bikes?


no


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Throw back pics


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


707 right there


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

Kiloz said:


>


i rember this one like yester day


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics Kiloz. SWEET KOLORS B.C. Had some Really Nice Bikes.Back In The Day.:nicoderm:...


----------



## Kiloz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics Kiloz. SWEET KOLORS B.C. Had some Really Nice Bikes.Back In The Day.:nicoderm:...


:wave:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## ChemSchwinn

you got pics of the "Body Count" bike?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Kiloz said:


>


I remember this one....


----------



## oneofakind

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I remember this one....


YUP THE PAZ BROTHERS ALWAYS HAD THE BADDEST FRAMES...WELL BIKES...!!!


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


> [/QUOTE
> ONE OF MY FAVORITE BIKES...THE LIP FORKS BAD ASS..


----------



## MR.GM84

Kiloz said:


> I HAVE THIS PUT AWAY ALSO


----------



## oneofakind

MR.GM84 said:


> Kiloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THIS PUT AWAY ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> NICE...THE BIKE YOU RODE IN THE SPRITE COMMERCIAL..
Click to expand...


----------



## oneofakind

MR.GM84 said:


> Kiloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THIS PUT AWAY ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> Was up Mike what other bikes you have put away..??
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiloz

MR.GM84 said:


> Kiloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THIS PUT AWAY ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> You got to bring some of this stuff back out! Let OneOfAKind or myself to grab some new photos of some of these bikes!
Click to expand...


----------



## furby714

DOES NE ONE HAVE PIX OF THE OLD SKOOL WING TIP TWISTED FORKS


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


I haven't seen this one in years I got a pic somewere I remember it was from elite bike club


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> I haven't seen this one in years I got a pic somewere I remember it was from elite bike club


i picked this up off the homie from elite and ended up using it in the sprite commercial you can find the video on you tube


----------



## CE 707

I seen you riding it on there I've seen it hella times the homie john west told me about it right after you guys got back from filming it in New York


----------



## Clown Confusion

Kiloz said:


>


i member this sacramento super sow the very first year they had trike of the year and till this day i still member when they took casino dreamin off display to show the judge that it was ride able .........


----------



## Clown Confusion

heres the pic i took that day


----------



## MR.GM84

Clown Confusion said:


> i member this sacramento super sow the very first year they had trike of the year and till this day i still member when they took casino dreamin off display to show the judge that it was ride able .........[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i rember that shit like yesterday i laid to 2g's to prove it was rideable and no one wanted to put any money up and my homie still got on it and showed every one what's up
> does any one got those pics i would love to see


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> I seen you riding it on there I've seen it hella times the homie john west told me about it right after you guys got back from filming it in New York


did he ever tell you how much fun and late nights partying we had


----------



## Clown Confusion

MR.GM84 said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> i member this sacramento super sow the very first year they had trike of the year and till this day i still member when they took casino dreamin off display to show the judge that it was ride able .........[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i rember that shit like yesterday i laid to 2g's to prove it was rideable and no one wanted to put any money up and my homie still got on it and showed every one what's up
> does any one got those pics i would love to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naw for some reason i only took this pic .... i member ur dad was pist off i member him saying "we going to prove them wrong" and you guys did
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.GM84

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 520593
> 
> heres the pic i took that day


then you got to have more pics


----------



## Clown Confusion

ill see if i can fine them been a long time


----------



## CE 707

MR.GM84 said:


> did he ever tell you how much fun and late nights partying we had


Yea he said it was tight an he said he pretty much made what he put into the bike in the one trip


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Kiloz

here is the video from my youtube account.


----------



## MR.GM84

this picture was taken in bakersfield at lowrider nationals not a lowrider magazine show it is where i could goes heads up against the legions threes wheeler
 and one best of show


----------



## oneofakind

MR.GM84 said:


> this picture was taken in bakersfield at lowrider nationals not a lowrider magazine show it is where i could goes heads up against the legions threes wheeler
> and one best of show


DID YOU EVER GO TO A SHOW AND NOT GET BEST OF SHOW WITH CASINO DREAMIN..?


----------



## MR.GM84

casino dreamin has only gone to 9 shows 4 lowridermagazine shows to qualify and 4 super shows and 1 lowrider nationals 
in 96 ,99 i went to texas to qualify never loss


----------



## CE 707

MR.GM84 said:


> this picture was taken in bakersfield at lowrider nationals not a lowrider magazine show it is where i could goes heads up against the legions threes wheelero
> and one best of show


You were rocking the tears of a clown display what ever happend to it


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> You were rocking the tears of a clown display what ever happend to it


i think gabriel still has it he's in one bad creation he just came out in the lowrider magazine car club lay out with his new 12inch trikei still talk to him


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> You were rocking the tears of a clown display what ever happend to it


----------



## Amahury760

Kiloz said:


>


Oneofakind might have some pictures of that bike, i sent him one a while ago @ a show in San Diego. It was candy red with graphics.


----------



## azteca de oro

Nice to see all the pic from the 90s .thats what got me into lowrider Bicycles. Good topic.


----------



## CE 707

MR.GM84 said:


> i think gabriel still has it he's in one bad creation he just came out in the lowrider magazine car club lay out with his new 12inch trikei still talk to him


I seen that to he's a cool ass dude it's been a minute since I've seen or talked him I met him way back when he was AZTECAS bike club


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


r

Who got it now


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.GM84 said:


> casino dreamin has only gone to 9 shows 4 lowridermagazine shows to qualify and 4 super shows and 1 lowrider nationals
> in 96 ,99 i went to texas to qualify never loss


i saw it in texas when you qualified it. trying to remember if it was Dallas or Mercedes, Tx? good shit.


----------



## MR.GM84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i saw it in texas when you qualified it. trying to remember if it was Dallas or Mercedes, Tx? good shit.


dallas what year?


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> r
> 
> Who got it now


this kid in Yuma, Arizona


----------



## CE 707

Cool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.GM84 said:


> dallas what year?


either 96 or 97. had to be. i was still in high school


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I still cant believe this was once how my frame looked.


----------



## deweyg

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Kiloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I still cant believe this was once how my frame looked.
> 
> 
> 
> That's dragon heart?
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

deweyg said:


> PASSIONATE63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's dragon heart?
> 
> 
> 
> From what joey had said, yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

That's cool bro post pics of dragon heart so we can see the difference from then to now


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Nice


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Configuration 1 (before dragon heart)
 

Dragon heart
 


The only thing's reconizable are the bottom area were the down tube is can be spotted on d.h, the raked neck, the crank shaft position andthe most memerable which is the molded chain guard.


----------



## deweyg

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Configuration 1 (before dragon heart)
> 
> 
> Dragon heart
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing's reconizable are the bottom area were the down tube is can be spotted on d.h, the raked neck, the crank shaft position andthe most memerable which is the molded chain guard.


That is crazy?


----------



## CE 707

this was back in 98


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's not a bike but this our old plaq back in the mini truck days n bike plaqs


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's not a bike but this our old plaq back in the mini truck days n bike plaqs


my cuzin still got his some where at his house


----------



## MR.GM84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's not a bike but this our old plaq back in the mini truck days n bike plaqs


i rember these days what ever happened to tierra?


----------



## INKEDUP

FROM LA GENTE


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE AN OLD SCHOOL TRIKE THAT WAS BUILT IN 90s. MY BUDDY FOUND IT IN BACKYARD. THE GUY THAT GAVE IT TO MY BUDDY SAID IT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ALONG TIME AGO.. HAVE ANYBODY SEEN THIS TRIKE B4.


i remeber when this came out i had it on my wall in my room it was clean


----------



## CE 707

anybody got more pics of this one on full display


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


>


 Damnit weezy, wheres the rest of the pics from this show? The first bike ive ever built was shown at this show.. BTW notice the rims on the gold bike... Chuckys old rims


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cone_weezy said:


> I would love to know where this one is at now


----------



## ripsta85

Some pics from 97 issue


----------



## ripsta85




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## ripsta85




----------



## INKEDUP

ripsta85 said:


>


 THATS A BADASS TRIKE!


----------



## el peyotero

scwinn stingray jr frame with raked neck..work in progress







[/IMG]


----------



## furby714




----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> anybody got more pics of this one on full display


anyone got more pics of this bike at the shows


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 525865


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> anyone got more pics of this bike at the shows


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## PINK86REGAL

best thread on here....


----------



## CE 707

65chevyridah said:


>


Old CE crew throw back in the day dam bro were u had thses	pics hiding


----------



## 65chevyridah

CE 707 said:


> Old CE crew throw back in the day dam bro were u had thses	pics hiding


In the garage in a box ill post some more tommorrow


----------



## CE 707

Ok cool


----------



## Kiloz

PINK86REGAL said:


> best thread on here....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Anyone have pictures of City of Roses-B.C?


----------



## CE 707

78mc said:


> Anyone have pictures of City of Roses-B.C?


i remember seeing a bike club in ventura named CITY in the mag not sure if it could be the same one tho


----------



## CE 707

i lost my figure since 99 lol
9


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Anyone have pictures of City of Roses-B.C?


I DO...


----------



## lowridersfinest

Kiloz said:


>




did this end up gettin a trailor


----------



## lowridersfinest

Kiloz said:


>


i would love to see recent pics of STORM


----------



## 78mc

CE 707 said:


> i remember seeing a bike club in ventura named CITY in the mag not sure if it could be the same one tho


 No. Your talking about City Life(Ventura Co.)B.C. I'm talking about City of Roses(Pasadena)B.C


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> I DO...


 Post some pictures...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

lowridersfinest said:


> did this end up gettin a trailor


yea, it didn't look good though. I knew where it was for a while.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## HOTSHOT956

PINK86REGAL said:


> best thread on here....


x2 by far the best


----------



## CE 707

PINK86REGAL said:


> best thread on here....


Thanks bro


----------



## lowridersfinest

Kiloz said:


> yea, it didn't look good though. I knew where it was for a while.


Yea that's it,it looked very home made


----------



## MR.GM84

Kiloz said:


>



is there any better pics i want to look at the frame


----------



## CE 707

it came out in the magazine ill look an see if i can find it


----------



## Kiloz

the parts ended up on this trike


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## MR.GM84

this is my old frame i did back in 96 it just chilled in the living room for at least 6 years fonzy painted and layed the murals
i forgot to ask my dad who he sold it to


----------



## el peyotero

78mc said:


> Anyone have pictures of City of Roses-B.C?


im assuming that club is from Portland based on the name "city of roses"?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

el peyotero said:


> im assuming that club is from Portland based on the name "city of roses"?


No They were from Pasadena,California.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> No They were from Pasadena,California.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lowridersfinest

MR.GM84 said:


> this is my old frame i did back in 96 it just chilled in the living room for at least 6 years fonzy painted and layed the murals
> i forgot to ask my dad who he sold it to


question...how much did you spend on the body work,paint and murals on casino dreamin


----------



## lowridersfinest

Kiloz said:


> the parts ended up on this trike


didnt you design the parts?thats what the article said


----------



## lowridersfinest

Amahury760 said:


> Oneofakind might have some pictures of that bike, i sent him one a while ago @ a show in San Diego. It was candy red with graphics.














my favorite frame design


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## Kiloz

lowridersfinest said:


> question...how much did you spend on the body work,paint and murals on casino dreamin


a lot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> i remeber when this came out i had it on my wall in my room it was clean


That trike still looks good I'm tryn to get it off of him paint nice no chips and the platting need to be redone from sitting in the back


----------



## MR.GM84

lowridersfinest said:


> question...how much did you spend on the body work,paint and murals on casino dreamin


around 35 racks with full display :buttkick:at the time i should have built a 58 rag instead


----------



## MR.GM84

lowridersfinest said:


> didnt you design the parts?thats what the article said


most of the parts what magazine did it come out in ?


----------



## lowridersfinest

MR.GM84 said:


> most of the parts what magazine did it come out in ?


Lrm I forgot the exact issue


----------



## Kiloz

MR.GM84 said:


> around 35 racks with full display :buttkick:at the time i should have built a 58 rag instead


Had you built a rag instead the bike game would not of been the same. You changed and helped set the Lowrider bicycle rules. I know my bike El Rey would not look the way it does for sure.


----------



## CE 707

i remeber when i went to henrys shop years ago he showed me a pic of his new display that was a 20x20 but he never brought it out


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


>


Aint that one from stockton


----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


> Aint that one from stockton


Yup "OVERDOSE" BAD ASS..


----------



## Kiloz

oneofakind said:


>




















:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy

My 69 had this bitch for 10 years gonna put air ride n powder coat new center gold 36 spoke rimes, should be out next year :thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy




----------



## lowridersfinest

oneofakind said:


>


very nice


----------



## lowridersfinest

oneofakind said:


>


this too


----------



## CE 707

anybody got a pic of an INDIVIDUALS bike that came out in the mid 90s it was from LA an it was orange i think it came out in the isue 85 lrm


----------



## Menace671

Favorites from back then....


----------



## BigGoons

FOR SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/344707-old-school-show-bike-sale.html#post15862095


----------



## Kiloz

BigGoons said:


> FOR SALE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/344707-old-school-show-bike-sale.html#post15862095


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChemSchwinn

That overdose bike from stockton just had those gold plated parts for sale on craigslist! he even had the custom seat on there too..but someone swooped on them quick!


----------



## Kiloz

ChemSchwinn said:


> That overdose bike from stockton just had those gold plated parts for sale on craigslist! he even had the custom seat on there too..but someone swooped on them quick!


and the frame?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Kiloz said:


> and the frame?



no just the parts, the seat really caught my eye thats why i remember it was the overdose bike! i was ready to cash out but i was too late!


----------



## ChemSchwinn

http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/3201469626.html


"OVERDOSE" bike parts on craigslist!


----------



## oneofakind

ChemSchwinn said:


> http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/3201469626.html
> 
> 
> "OVERDOSE" bike parts on craigslist!


Damn that's a lot of gold and a nice display..


----------



## 96tein

Overdose an pshyedelic schwinn where two bad ass bikes. I remember thems


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Overdose an pshyedelic schwinn where two bad ass bikes. I remember thems


Same bike


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> Same bike


Ok let me refrais lol jerk I remember seeing it in both fazes lol......


----------



## CE 707

Lol


----------



## Est.1979

ChemSchwinn said:


> http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/3201469626.html
> 
> 
> "OVERDOSE" bike parts on craigslist!


sold...dang!


----------



## 85 cc

oneofakind said:


>


dope bike all schwinn parts:yes:


----------



## 85 cc

oneofakind said:


>


rollin


----------



## Hernan

Menace671 said:


> Favorites from back then....
> View attachment 529989


Thanks that's my old bike.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

:yes:


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## Est.1979




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:...


----------



## CE 707

Nicd pics bro


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## INKEDUP

Kiloz said:


>


WHOS PARTS R THOSE?R THEY FOR SALE?


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## MR.GM84

any one have better pics of this 3 wheeler


----------



## Kiloz

INKEDUP said:


> WHOS PARTS R THOSE?R THEY FOR SALE?


these were my boy Johnny's but they ended up 



















they came off 









one of my favorite Manny bikes


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


 The good old days...:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

When bikes looked like bikes good ol days


----------



## 78mc

SAUL said:


> When bikes looked like bikes good ol days


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Est.1979 said:


>


bad ass!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

might have to post up a thread in the near future of my old school build. might give me the motivation to finish it.:angry:


----------



## cone_weezy

JUSTDEEZ said:


> might have to post up a thread in the near future of my old school build. might give me the motivation to finish it.:angry:


You should finish your old school build once the bike build off is over u got everything for the bike. Just got to get the frame done


----------



## It's Johnny

Kiloz said:


> these were my boy Johnny's but they ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they came off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite Manny bikes


thanx homie.. yea i messed up on selling it. Manny did a great job with those parts. i gave thanx to the ppl. i needed to on the photoshoot.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> might have to post up a thread in the near future of my old school build. might give me the motivation to finish it.:angry:


I think after I post my new build topic you might be motivated to work on your bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think after I post my new build topic you might be motivated to work on your bike.


Do it! I only have a couple parts to find to make the whole build China-free.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Do it! I only have a couple parts to find to make the whole build China-free.


I haven't had a lot of time to take pics and stuff but I will get on it this weekend and start it up.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

my collection, every single lbm issue.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Clown Confusion

Kiloz said:


>


clean


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Est.1979




----------



## Kiloz

Est.1979 said:


>


Gold rush is one of my favorites


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Est.1979

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXzmFs3PH0A&feature=colike
lowrider bike commercial from 94


----------



## Kiloz

Est.1979 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXzmFs3PH0A&feature=colike
> lowrider bike commercial from 94


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Kiloz

lowridersfinest said:


>


good to see this trike! when was this?


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


I always wanted these rims


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> I always wanted these rims


x2


----------



## 805fatso

heres mine what u think fam


----------



## 805fatso




----------



## Kiloz

805fatso said:


> View attachment 538062


cool bike, big ups :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


> cool bike, big ups :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## furby714

CE 707 said:


>


Ols skool legion bike


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

looking at all these oldschool bikes from my time gets me motavated to redo my old bike. any one selling some o.g warren wongs?


----------



## Kiloz

not finished yet


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## MR.559

Kiloz said:


> not finished yet


very nice.. love the wheels


----------



## Kiloz

MR.559 said:


> very nice.. love the wheels


thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

CE 707 said:


>


bad as fuk!


----------



## CE 707

Thanks bro


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## R0L0




----------



## Kiloz

E.C. ROLO said:


>


right click and save!
this for sale?


----------



## CE 707

E.C. ROLO said:


>


its been a long time since ive seen this one


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


>


thses forks are on the woody bike


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

Kiloz said:


> right click and save!
> this for sale?


I dont think so..


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> its been a long time since ive seen this one


bike has not been shown since mid 90's.....


----------



## CE 707

E.C. ROLO said:


> bike has not been shown since mid 90's.....


I think the last show it was at was in frisco back in 02-03


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> I think the last show it was at was in frisco back in 02-03


oh John must of forgot lol.. he was telling it 03 was the last for Spawn and 90 sumthin was for Storm.


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


>




sup Rolo? did someone dig this thing out of a storage unit or something? Storage wars style!!!


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> sup Rolo? did someone dig this thing out of a storage unit or something? Storage wars style!!!


hahahah na bro... was just kicking back with the homie John West today. and took pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah na bro... was just kicking back with the homie John West today. and took pics



not bad. glad to see its still in one piece and not falling apart.


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> not bad. glad to see its still in one piece and not falling apart.


yup.. looks better in person. I took those shitty pics with my cell phone.


----------



## MR.GM84

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah na bro... was just kicking back with the homie John West today. and took pics


Tell John i said what's up :h5:


----------



## R0L0

MR.GM84 said:


> Tell John i said what's up :h5:


4sho bro.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## lowridersfinest

Damn my favorite bike


----------



## R0L0




----------



## CE 707




----------



## ATX

;15904078 said:


>


3rd n 4th pic- I use to own that sissybar I had it on Chamillion wen it first came out I bot it from a lloron in NY name PLEASE NO BULLSHIT haha lol NORTHSIDE REAL IM NOT LYING


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ATX said:


> 3rd n 4th pic- I use to own that sissybar I had it on Chamillion wen it first came out I bot it from a lloron in NY name PLEASE NO BULLSHIT haha lol NORTHSIDE REAL IM NOT LYING


screw you atx no one cares what you had its what u have and you got nothn close to us s2s builders :finger:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

MR.559 said:


>


Might be for sale....Have alot of extra parts that will go with the bike. Paint still beautiful and gold still shines nice also its all ready to show.


----------



## R0L0

Kiloz said:


>


Where did you get this pic from bro??


----------



## oneofakind

E.C. ROLO said:


> Where did you get this pic from bro??


I KNOW HE DIDNT GET IT FROM ME...


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## ripsta85

Justin-Az said:


>


Wow that's oldschool


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


>


Old school... I remember when this bike didn't have the molded rear fender & was from Dukes..


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> I KNOW HE DIDNT GET IT FROM ME...


Hell I didn't take this pic lol I don't know who took this pic. Lol I was just wondering.. someone is spying on me....


----------



## CE 707

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hell I didn't take this pic lol I don't know who took this pic. Lol I was just wondering.. someone is spying on me....


Yea theres alot of those spys on layitlow lol


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> Yea theres alot of those spys on layitlow lol


found out my boy took this pic and put it on instagram lol. I was cleaning the rims here at work and didnt even know he took the pic....


----------



## CE 707

That dam facebook an instagram lol


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> That dam facebook an instagram lol


yup thats why I dont have either. lol


----------



## CE 707

I notice you were my friend any more on there lol


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> I notice you were my friend any more on there lol


hahah facebook is full of drama... I closed my account last year...


----------



## ripsta85

Justin-Az said:


>


What's the name of it reminds me of suicide revenge


----------



## oneofakind

ripsta85 said:


> What's the name of it reminds me of suicide revenge


ABSTRACT PERFECTION


----------



## 78mc

ripsta85 said:


> What's the name of it reminds me of suicide revenge


 Thats the name.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

ripsta85 said:


> What's the name of it reminds me of suicide revenge


Its a old Elite bike called Abstract Perfection. I just got it a few days ago and was told it had been in storage 20+ yrs. From what Ive been told the De Albas built it to match the Suicide Revenge car. I plan on restoring it to OG condition with only very few modifications , like a twisted gooseneck rather than the bmx gooseneck, if I dont trade it.


----------



## R0L0

Justin-Az said:


> Its a old Elite bike called Abstract Perfection. I just got it a few days ago and was told it had been in storage 20+ yrs. From what Ive been told the De Albas built it to match the Suicide Revenge car. I plan on restoring it to OG condition with only very few modifications , like a twisted gooseneck rather than the bmx gooseneck, if I dont trade it.


What would you trade it for?


----------



## ripsta85

Justin-Az said:


> Its a old Elite bike called Abstract Perfection. I just got it a few days ago and was told it had been in storage 20+ yrs. From what Ive been told the De Albas built it to match the Suicide Revenge car. I plan on restoring it to OG condition with only very few modifications , like a twisted gooseneck rather than the bmx gooseneck, if I dont trade it.


I know the current owner of the car


----------



## oneofakind

Before rear skirt it was suicide revenge 2..


----------



## oneofakind

Rear skirt added..abstract perfection..


----------



## oneofakind

And here's one of storm back in the day...


----------



## oneofakind

And here's one if spawn..


----------



## oneofakind

Seeing all these classics coming back..somebody should bring this one out again..hint.hint.....


----------



## Justin-Az

E.C. ROLO said:


> What would you trade it for?


Nothing particular really , just something that doesnt need restoring. The paint on the bike still looks good but needs touched up as has some chips (by the sissy bar and on back under the mural) and the gold either needs polishing or replating.


----------



## Justin-Az

oneofakind said:


> And here's one if spawn..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Seeing all these classics coming back..somebody should bring this one out again..hint.hint.....


Hahaha!!!! Maybe next year. .. I been working on my car..but I would love to show with my son.. Father & son team..


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> And here's one of storm back in the day...


bad ass pic...


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


> And here's one if spawn..



:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Hahaha!!!! Maybe next year. .. I been working on my car..but I would love to show with my son.. Father & son team..


THAT WOULD BE GREAT!


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> THAT WOULD BE GREAT!


The only thing. I don't have the seat or display anymore..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ONLY THE FORKS ARE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## liljoker

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> ONLY THE FORKS ARE OLD SCHOOL


t t t


----------



## Gu3r089

I'm new to the scene and building my first bike I admire and enjoy looking at all of the bikes through out the years and am really impressed by the newer designs, but the old school look in my opinion is much nicer cleaner looking. My apologizes if apologizes offended anyone.


----------



## Kiloz

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> ONLY THE FORKS ARE OLD SCHOOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## oneofakind

CE 707 said:


>


NICE ERIC GLAD SHE IN GOOD HANDS I KNOW YOU WILL DO HER JUSTICE..BAD ASS BIKE..


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> NICE ERIC GLAD SHE IN GOOD HANDS I KNOW YOU WILL DO HER JUSTICE..BAD ASS BIKE..


Thanks bro I got a couple of things I would like to change on it still not sure yet


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> anybody got a pic of an INDIVIDUALS bike that came out in the mid 90s it was from LA an it was orange i think it came out in the isue 85 lrm


anyone?


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> [


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MR.GM84

oneofakind said:


>



:h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Any pics of Froggystyle??


----------



## BIG AL 310

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:love the detail


----------



## R0L0

oneofakind said:


>



John I need a poster of this!!!


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

i found this in my stash of pics


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> i found this in my stash of pics


Nice


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> i found this in my stash of pics


looks like 216 spokes


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


aint that ripsta85 old bike


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> aint that ripsta85 old bike


Yes


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

MR.559 said:


>


this was one of the 1st legions bike club memebers from nor cal it was a realy nice bike


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## CE 707

cone_weezy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


>


ahh so thats were that seat went!


----------



## CE 707

Yup lol


----------



## lowridersfinest

CE 707 said:


> i wanna have sex with this bike
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

lowridersfinest said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna have sex with this bike
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh::sprint:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## idillon

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Any pics of Froggystyle??


----------



## R0L0

idillon said:


> View attachment 551745
> View attachment 551746
> View attachment 551747
> View attachment 551748
> View attachment 551749


Nice!


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


idillon said:


> View attachment 551745
> View attachment 551746
> View attachment 551747
> View attachment 551748
> View attachment 551749


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


>


wait till u see storms new seat .............


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> wait till u see storms new seat .............


hno:


----------



## idillon

my favorite trike. what happened to this beauty,did he part it out?


----------



## R0L0

idillon said:


> View attachment 551820
> View attachment 551821
> my favorite trike. what happened to this beauty,did he part it out?


didnt Dzine buy this trike?


----------



## cone_weezy

idillon said:


> View attachment 551820
> View attachment 551821
> my favorite trike. what happened to this beauty,did he part it out?


The owner still has it,just doesnt show it anymore


----------



## idillon

think he'd ever sell it. id pay big money for that.


----------



## Kiloz

idillon said:


> think he'd ever sell it. id pay big money for that.


----------



## lowridersfinest

tumblr_mbc2byXyxc1qc69fjo1_400.jpg


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## idillon




----------



## Kiloz

lowridersfinest said:


> tumblr_mbc2byXyxc1qc69fjo1_400.jpg


looks like 204 spokes


----------



## Kiloz

idillon said:


> View attachment 552953
> View attachment 552954


same bike


----------



## idillon

yeah i think its from two different times.


----------



## Kiloz

idillon said:


> yeah i think its from two different times.


I actually might get around to scanning a few issues this weekend and put them up. This bike is featured in issue One and then later become overdose.


----------



## Kiloz

https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz

https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

Kiloz said:


>


*This Bike is about to make a come back, with a touch of todays style! *


----------



## SAUL

Its been a loong time since ive last seen Chain to Love this bike was ahead of the game back in the 90s


----------



## CE 707

OGDinoe1 said:


> *This Bike is about to make a come back, with a touch of todays style! *


Can't wait to see it


----------



## Kiloz

OGDinoe1 said:


> *This Bike is about to make a come back, with a touch of todays style! *


:thumbsup:

DONT GO TO CRAZY!


----------



## OGDinoe1

SAUL said:


> Its been a loong time since ive last seen Chain to Love this bike was ahead of the game back in the 90s


:thumbsup:



CE 707 said:


> Can't wait to see it


:thumbsup:



Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> DONT GO TO CRAZY!


Yeah my homie Jason wants to keep it looking the same maybe a few new parts. He & myself believe bikes should still look like bike & not an not an experiment gone wrong! Thats why when I re build son's bike AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2) I wanted it to look like my bike back in the 90's OG AZTECA DE ORO!


----------



## OGDinoe1

*O.G. AZTECA DE ORO EARLY 90'S LA SUPER SHOW!!!!*

























*
AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2) MY SON'S BIKE NOW!*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

OGDinoe1 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my homie Jason wants to keep it looking the same maybe a few new parts. He & myself believe bikes should still look like bike & not an not an experiment gone wrong! Thats why when I re build son's bike AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2) I wanted it to look like my bike back in the 90's OG AZTECA DE ORO!


That's the best way build....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lowridersfinest said:


>


Purple Elegance is a badass trike....


----------



## R0L0

Kiloz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine


makes me wish I still had facebook but than again I dont miss the fb drama.....


----------



## Amahury760

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
Amahury760 oneofakind
What's up bro,, how's everything going up north.


----------



## CE4LIFE

CE 707 said:


> this was in 99


i think this was the BEST paint job you have had on your bike. lol jk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Purple Elegance is a badass trike....


X2 I didn't even know it came out in the magazine.


----------



## CE 707

CE4LIFE said:


> i think this was the BEST paint job you have had on your bike. lol jk


Lol Shut up fucker I was pissed cuz dude spayed in a night right before cow palace show it was ugly as fuck an couldn't fix it in time


----------



## CE 707

socios b.c. prez said:


> X2 I didn't even know it came out in the magazine.


I think it came out in street custom magazine there were alot of bad ass bikes that came out in that magazine


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> I think it came out in street custom magazine there were alot of bad ass bikes that came out in that magazine


Yup....like Baloos Jungle


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


>


I like that sissy bar


----------



## 78mc

TTT... I love this topic. But the only thing that sucks is when people post bikes that are not from back in the days. Come on people there was no China parts back then.. Or it looks old school.... It's still not old school...


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> [/QU
> 
> OTE]
> 
> nice custom sissy bars and forks made from og schwinn parts best way to go with home made flat twist


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> TTT... I love this topic. But the only thing that sucks is when people post bikes that are not from back in the days. Come on people there was no China parts back then.. Or it looks old school.... It's still not old school...





CE 707 said:


> I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or look like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that


----------



## mixedmex2001

78mc said:


> Old school... I remember when this bike didn't have the molded rear fender & was from Dukes..



Haha! Old school!!! Thanx for posting the old way my bike used to be, yes it was mine! btw, I and or the bike was never in Dukes, lol! it went through 2 different changes as most remember, first show I took it to with some friends from Dukes was the 1993 or 94 L.A. Super Show by the name of "Radical Dream" and is where I first met the DeAlbas and got to see Suicide Revenge in person for the first time! Shortly after that I renamed it "Abstract Perfection" and continued to modify it. As I went to more shows, I wanted to do more and shortly after becoming a member of Elite, I decided to re build it as how you see it today, "Abstract Perfection II". I got this 1974 Schwinn as a gift in 85 due to my BMX being stolen. Wow, I am still trippN people remember it, lol!! Glad somebody told me they came up on this post! BTW, if you guys have the old LRM dated April 1996, you can read the feature spread in there, this makes me realize how long I have been out of the scene, way to long...


----------



## mixedmex2001

Justin-Az said:


> Its a old Elite bike called Abstract Perfection. I just got it a few days ago and was told it had been in storage 20+ yrs. From what Ive been told the De Albas built it to match the Suicide Revenge car. I plan on restoring it to OG condition with only very few modifications , like a twisted gooseneck rather than the bmx gooseneck, if I dont trade it.



Sad to see it got sold/traded, was kinda hoping to see it hit the circuit again in its original form!


----------



## CE 707

mixedmex2001 said:


> Sad to see it got sold/traded, was kinda hoping to see it hit the circuit again in its original form!


ive always liked that bike what made you want to get rid of it


----------



## 78mc

mixedmex2001 said:


> Haha! Old school!!! Thanx for posting the old way my bike used to be, yes it was mine! btw, I and or the bike was never in Dukes, lol! it went through 2 different changes as most remember, first show I took it to with some friends from Dukes was the 1993 or 94 L.A. Super Show by the name of "Radical Dream" and is where I first met the DeAlbas and got to see Suicide Revenge in person for the first time! Shortly after that I renamed it "Abstract Perfection" and continued to modify it. As I went to more shows, I wanted to do more and shortly after becoming a member of Elite, I decided to re build it as how you see it today, "Abstract Perfection II". I got this 1974 Schwinn as a gift in 85 due to my BMX being stolen. Wow, I am still trippN people remember it, lol!! Glad somebody told me they came up on this post! BTW, if you guys have the old LRM dated April 1996, you can read the feature spread in there, this makes me realize how long I have been out of the scene, way to long...


I took a picture of it @ super show '94. That has been posted on here & facebook a million times.. LOL! The reason I said Dukes. Is because I remember there being a Dukes banner in front of your bike.. Glad to hear that someone told you about the topic. Some of us guys that had bikes back then are going to be showing our bikes @ the L.A show & hopefully Woodland... Look under the History Line up topic. You can see some of the bike that are showing...


----------



## mixedmex2001

CE 707 said:


> ive always liked that bike what made you want to get rid of it


I was building a 1949 Chevy at that time and did not plan on showing my bike any more so it was just being stored. I needed a digital gauge cluster so I sold it for that and some other goodies for the 49! Kinda wish I never sold it, lol!!! I put so much time and love into it, but happy to see its still around!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Here my pirate bike going for new look. I started stripping the paint. And had my old pirate murAls that got done in 92. And then I found more murals under the old pirate murals that got done in 89


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here my pirate bike going for new look. I started stripping the paint. And had my old pirate murAls that got done in 92. And then I found more murals under the old pirate murals that got done in 89


What do you have planned for it? Those old murals were sick.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> What do you have planned for it? Those old murals were sick.


I'm not sure yet brother I'm confuse what I want to do with this frame or build a 16inch


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm not sure yet brother I'm confuse what I want to do with this frame or build a 16inch


Damn well good luck:thumbsup: Hope you redue this bad bike


----------



## 96tein

This was at the Oakland Super Show in 97 Markevd first build together built in 95/96 maybe it's been to long.... bike was called Witch Dr. Kandy root beer brown silver base candy apple red under patterns. This display is still used today on HellBoy 17 years later


----------



## CE 707

I got a bunch of pics ill post pics


----------



## Tripps

What happend to casino dreaming is it going to make a come back for the Torres empire Show or is it gone for ever and will never make a come back


----------



## 78mc

Tripps said:


> What happend to casino dreaming is it going to make a come back for the Torres empire Show or is it gone for ever and will never make a come back


There wasn't enough bikes that wants to show. So Casino Dreamin will not be the Torres show.. Maybe next year..


----------



## Tripps

78mc said:


> There wasn't enough bikes that wants to show. So Casino Dreamin will not be the Torres show.. Maybe next year..


fuck


----------



## tequila sunrise

sucks


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

then






now


----------



## Amahury760

78mc said:


> There wasn't enough bikes that wants to show. So Casino Dreamin will not be the Torres show.. Maybe next year..


If some people are still down, I will register next week


----------



## Kiloz

uprisingbikeclub said:


> View attachment 625364
> then
> View attachment 625363
> now


:thumbsup:


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE not bad looking for a bike built in Utah haha


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

then






now


----------



## 78mc

Amahury760 said:


> If some people are still down, I will register next week


 Do it bro!!! There are people that are still showing... Just because casino dreamin isn't showing there are still more bikes showing ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

78mc said:


> Do it bro!!! There are people that are still showing... Just because casino dreamin isn't showing there are still more bikes showing ...:thumbsup:


Yeah bro, I will be registering soon. I sold my car so I will at least show support with my bike. Hope we can see you out there too.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

78mc said:


> Do it bro!!! There are people that are still showing... Just because casino dreamin isn't showing there are still more bikes showing ...:thumbsup:


I really wanted to see that bike


----------



## tequila sunrise

i took TEQUILA SUNRISE out to the Indio show a few weeks back and got 1st place. 19 year old bike still looking good for the judges!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

tequila sunrise said:


> i took TEQUILA SUNRISE out to the Indio show a few weeks back and got 1st place. 19 year old bike still looking good for the judges!!


Thats Right Homie.And You Ride It.:thumbsup: Congrats...


----------



## SAUL

Latin Active for http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3757520495.html


----------



## Raguness

Kiloz said:


>


does he still have it?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

SAUL said:


> Latin Active for http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3757520495.html


I Saw That Ad But I Dont Think Its The Same Bike.Is It?


----------



## oneofakind

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Saw That Ad But I Dont Think Its The Same Bike.Is It?


I think it is the same bike. All the mods are exact...


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup its the same trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SAUL said:


> Latin Active for http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3757520495.html


I seem that version of that trike come out in a magazine a few years ago. It was one of those independent magazines that wernt around long. I will look for it tomorrow and post some pics. $400 is a deal for that bike with all those mods.


----------



## growmaster4

I want to get it and put it back to the way it was,can anybody pick it up and ship it to me?


----------



## modeljunky

SAUL said:


> Latin Active for http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3757520495.html


Can't believe I just bought this bike. It's been a dream of mine to own it since '91.


----------



## ozmods

modeljunky said:


> Can't believe I just bought this bike. It's been a dream of mine to own it since '91.


What are you plans for it.


----------



## modeljunky

Mario's Auto Works is minutes away my house. I hope to have them repaint and help me restore it as it appeared in LRM/LRB in the early/mid 90s. Then I guess just hang it up in the garage. But that will take money and with a baby on the way and graduate school i'm tapped out for a while. Right now i'm just trying to buy as many show bikes from the early/mid 90s for my mancave and garage.


----------



## 78mc

modeljunky said:


> Mario's Auto Works is minutes away my house. I hope to have them repaint and help me restore it as it appeared in LRM/LRB in the early/mid 90s. Then I guess just hang it up in the garage. But that will take money and with a baby on the way and graduate school i'm tapped out for a while. Right now i'm just trying to buy as many show bikes from the early/mid 90s for my mancave and garage.


. Glad to see someone put it back to it's glory days... Hope you could show it sometime.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

modeljunky said:


> Mario's Auto Works is minutes away my house. I hope to have them repaint and help me restore it as it appeared in LRM/LRB in the early/mid 90s. Then I guess just hang it up in the garage. But that will take money and with a baby on the way and graduate school i'm tapped out for a while. Right now i'm just trying to buy as many show bikes from the early/mid 90s for my mancave and garage.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## modeljunky

Thanks guys. Just had the bike delivered. I definitely will show it. There are a few Elite bikes I want like Tequila Sunrise (yes, Mike, you know who you are LOL) the Suicide Revenge one, and one that I saw in the early 90s. It was a full bondo frame with a fish tank in the middle. Of course there are all of the Sweet Colors bikes, Legions........Basically bikes from So-Cal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

modeljunky said:


> Thanks guys. Just had the bike delivered. I definitely will show it. There are a few Elite bikes I want like Tequila Sunrise (yes, Mike, you know who you are LOL) the Suicide Revenge one, and one that I saw in the early 90s. It was a full bondo frame with a fish tank in the middle. Of course there are all of the Sweet Colors bikes, Legions........Basically bikes from So-Cal.


Any pics? I remember that bike with the fish tank. All those bikes really inspire me to build something traditional like that.


----------



## modeljunky

Same here. I'm actually building a 90s style bike. do you know which LRM/LRB issues Latin Active was featured in? I'm going through all my magazines but cant find it. I was 100% sure I had them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

It's probably in the first three magazines. I just know it was in an early issue.


----------



## 78mc

I remember the bike with a fish tank in the middle.... It was silver with green patterns. There is a picture of it on this topic somewhere.... I took the picture @ the '94 Super Show. I sent some pictures to One of a Kind & people were copying the pictures left & right... LOL!!! Glad everyone like them... 
As far as Latin Active is was around '92-'93 it came out in the magazine..


----------



## 96tein

So it was not at the Mesa show (so no pics) but the brother of the owner for Mortal Combat 12"? Says he still has it in storage looks good as new. Told him bring it atleast to Torrez L.A. in july


----------



## Raguness

Yeah good luck with that one. I think ce707 has his display ( dont hold me to that) it was his sons bike and i think he got burned out. It will be a while before he brings it out.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

modeljunky said:


> Thanks guys. Just had the bike delivered. I definitely will show it. There are a few Elite bikes I want like Tequila Sunrise (yes, Mike, you know who you are LOL) the Suicide Revenge one, and one that I saw in the early 90s. It was a full bondo frame with a fish tank in the middle. Of course there are all of the Sweet Colors bikes, Legions........Basically bikes from So-Cal.


Looking Forward To Seeing It When Its Done..


----------



## Clown Confusion

nope no display


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> I remember the bike with a fish tank in the middle.... It was silver with green patterns. There is a picture of it on this topic somewhere.... I took the picture @ the '94 Super Show. I sent some pictures to One of a Kind & people were copying the pictures left & right... LOL!!! Glad everyone like them...
> As far as Latin Active is was around '92-'93 it came out in the magazine..


yea i remember the fish tank seat post.


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> nope no display


Oh you havent been to my house in a wile lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lol


----------



## CE 707

Raguness said:


> Yeah good luck with that one. I think ce707 has his display ( dont hold me to that) it was his sons bike and i think he got burned out. It will be a while before he brings it out.


Sorry bro I think john one love bike owner has it in texas


----------



## casper805

96tein said:


> So it was not at the Mesa show (so no pics) but the brother of the owner for Mortal Combat 12"? Says he still has it in storage looks good as new. Told him bring it atleast to Torrez L.A. in july


He won't bring mortal combat back out I've tried getting him to bring it back out since the last time he showed with our club two years ago.. He's not into it no more he sold his display and the bike is for sale to for the rite price he said... Bike still looks good


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> He won't bring mortal combat back out I've tried getting him to bring it back out since the last time he showed with our club two years ago.. He's not into it no more he sold his display and the bike is for sale to for the rite price he said... Bike still looks good


Witch one are you guys talking about cuz theres 2 mortal combat bikes from AZ


----------



## casper805

CE 707 said:


> Witch one are you guys talking about cuz theres 2 mortal combat bikes from AZ


12"


----------



## CE 707

casper805 said:


> 12"


----------



## ozmods

Trying to build my latest trike with an older style design, not a fan of radicals. Will be going with 26 inch forks and bend them to suit 20 inch struts. No twisted parts either.


----------



## modeljunky

ozmods said:


> Trying to build my latest trike with an older style design, not a fan of radicals. Will be going with 26 inch forks and bend them to suit 20 inch struts. No twisted parts either.
> 
> View attachment 648253


That looks really good. Especially that back rims. I have a stingray frame that uses the 5 spoke mag crank. That one's going to get done up early 90s style. I'm also going to buy 26" forks and bend the hell out of them.


----------



## ozmods

modeljunky said:


> That looks really good. Especially that back rims. I have a stingray frame that uses the 5 spoke mag crank. That one's going to get done up early 90s style. I'm also going to buy 26" forks and bend the hell out of them.


Thanks, yes just waiting to get a front rim to match. Don't think the 72s suit the design I'm looking for. Any ideas on a color, just need a love seat for the back to have room for my daughter to sit in while we ride.


----------



## CE 707

this is what I like clean style needs handle bars but still tight


----------



## Clown Confusion

who is that


----------



## CE 707




----------



## ozmods

Getting there with the progress of my older style trike. Flaked out frame with blue fenders. Ordered a set of 26 inch forks to bend to fit 20 support bars.


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


>


THIS BIKE IS DOPE LOVE THE FRAME MODS...


----------



## chrismiller

Man i wish i could have seen these bikes back in the day... things have totally changed with bikes these days 
all these old bikes are like legends in the bike game


----------



## Tin-Tin

Anyone got pix of the Felix lowrider bike?:dunno:


----------



## Kidblack

what ever happened to that one bike field of dreams


----------



## 78mc

Kidblack said:


> what ever happened to that one bike field of dreams


It's gone... He was rebuilding it & never finish...


----------



## 78mc

chrismiller said:


> Man i wish i could have seen these bikes back in the day... things have totally changed with bikes these days
> all these old bikes are like legends in the bike game


. 
They have changed... It was a lot of fun back then... & there was a lot of bikes.... Wish I was a kid again.. Good times...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

78mc said:


> .
> They have changed... It was a lot of fun back then... & there was a lot of bikes.... Wish I was a kid again.. Good times...


It's still a lot of fun to build but it's a lot more expensive to build them now, damn economy flushed our money down the toilet like a deuce.


----------



## 78mc

PASSIONATE63 said:


> It's still a lot of fun to build but it's a lot more expensive to build them now, damn economy flushed our money down the toilet like a deuce.


It is.. But it's just different from my days... Some bikes now days have too much going on... NOT all .. But some.. In reality it was more expensive then.. There was no company that made parts back then.... You had to have them custom made.. Couldn't go to a bike shop & buy twisted parts etc back then... :no:


----------



## Clown Confusion

78mc said:


> It is.. But it's just different from my days... Some bikes now days have too much going on... NOT all .. But some.. In reality it was more expensive then.. There was no company that made parts back then.... You had to have them custom made.. Couldn't go to a bike shop & buy twisted parts etc back then... :no:


true i made my first flat twisted fork bars with a vise and hollow pipe ...


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> true i made my first flat twisted fork bars with a vise and hollow pipe ...


That's the way I did on some of my parts back in the days....


----------



## chrismiller

Yeah, but bikes back then were just so clean and just flowed together really nice , I'm not saying all but some bikes today just straight don't even look like a bike yano


----------



## 78mc

chrismiller said:


> Yeah, but bikes back then were just so clean and just flowed together really nice , I'm not saying all but some bikes today just straight don't even look like a bike yano


Your right.. Over kill..


----------



## chrismiller

78mc said:


> Your right.. Over kill..


Yeah I'm not saying every bike but some. 
But also some bikes today are bad assss


----------



## 78mc

chrismiller said:


> Yeah I'm not saying every bike but some.
> But also some bikes today are bad assss


I agree.. Some are...


----------



## MKR

This was @ 30 or more years ago.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

chrismiller said:


> Yeah, but bikes back then were just so clean and just flowed together really nice , I'm not saying all but some bikes today just straight *don't even look like a bike *yano


 I don't know if my green bike fit's in to that group or not, but either way I still love it how it is. :roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

Amahury760 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS...WAS GOING THRU MY STUFF AND FOUND A FEW POSTERS.. SORRY,, ABOUT THE PICTURES.. I DONT HAVE A SCANNER.HOPE YOU ALL LIKE THEM...


I miss bikes looking like this..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> I miss bikes looking like this..


We need to bring this style of building back....working on a couple projects....


----------



## oneofakind

IM GUNNA START ONE NOW..WANNA HAVE IT REAADY FOR UNIQUES SHOW 2014...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

oneofakind said:


> IM GUNNA START ONE NOW..WANNA HAVE IT REAADY FOR UNIQUES SHOW 2014...


Nice....my deadline for one as well....gna be a nice show to bust out at


----------



## 78mc

I have a 16" I could do. But something is holding me back..


----------



## Clown Confusion

im working on building an old school style bike as well


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> im working on building an old school style bike as well


I think it's time.. Just like cars.. The crazy cars are out.. It's about having a clean ride..


----------



## 78mc

A old school class would be cool..


----------



## 96tein

I have a frame and o.g. rims. maybe I should rebuild my old bike again 

Errik/Danny sell me my old parts back lol jk


----------



## 78mc

If I put twisted parts on? I'm going to hand make them. No china parts.. True old school.


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> If I put twisted parts on? I'm going to hand make them. No china parts.. True old school.


X2....


----------



## CE 707

It would be nice to see them


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> If I put twisted parts on? I'm going to hand make them. No china parts.. True old school.


OG Schwinn parts with twist is the way to go


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> OG Schwinn parts with twist is the way to go


That is always the way to go....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> That is always the way to go....


Yeah bro.....keep them classy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

96tein said:


> I have a frame and o.g. rims. maybe I should rebuild my old bike again
> 
> Errik/Danny sell me my old parts back lol jk


your old rims are actually on display in my kitchen! put them on the shelves above my cabinets


----------



## 96tein

JUSTDEEZ said:


> your old rims are actually on display in my kitchen! put them on the shelves above my cabinets


hard to believe them things were plated in 94/95 lol. post a pic haha


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> hard to believe them things were plated in 94/95 lol. post a pic haha


you can always by ur old fenders back from me u just gota get new braces


----------



## Kidblack

does anyone have pics of that bike leprechaun


----------



## Est.1979

Kidblack said:


> does anyone have pics of that bike leprechaun


do u know wut month and year it came out? i think i got it in my old collection of lrm


----------



## cone_weezy

Kidblack said:


> does anyone have pics of that bike leprechaun


its on page 53, came out on. 96 sept/ oct issue


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

QUOTE=oneofakind;15025751]Leprechaun Persuasion







[/QUOTE] BUMP for the homie.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## Clown Confusion

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


>


THIS WAS ONE OF MY FAVS,,


----------



## Est.1979

oneofakind said:


>


Leprechaun


----------



## CE 707

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


>


You guys notice anything different besides the parts


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> You guys notice anything different besides the parts


The crank is on the other side


----------



## chrismiller

Anybody got anymore pics of old school bikes?


----------



## oneofakind

chrismiller said:


> Anybody got anymore pics of old school bikes?


How many more you wabt theres 91 pages worth here..!!!!


----------



## chrismiller

Hahah you can never post to many it's so cool looking at all the old schools. I went from page 1 to 91 and saved every photo.


----------



## chrismiller

oneofakind said:


> How many more you wabt theres 91 pages worth here..!!!!


Do you have any pics of field of dreams all set up at a show ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

chrismiller said:


> Anybody got anymore pics of old school bikes?


My Sons Bike.We First did it in 93.It was Called Perfect Combination.We redid it in 94 Did Body and Paint.Than In 95 Changed The Name Color and Added Murals and More Twist.Hope You Like.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This Is The Bike Today.After 18 Years.Sorry About Some Of The Pics.I Dont Have A Scanner.


----------



## chrismiller

Richiecool69elka said:


> This Is The Bike Today.After 18 Years.Sorry About Some Of The Pics.I Dont Have A Scanner.
> View attachment 670031


That bike is fucking sick dude !


----------



## CE 707

Richiecool69elka said:


> This Is The Bike Today.After 18 Years.Sorry About Some Of The Pics.I Dont Have A Scanner.
> View attachment 670031


Man that bike never gets old love that bike looks good after all,these years


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> The crank is on the other side


Yup an the mural on the back is opposite way


----------



## dave_st23

My first lowrider bike back in the 80s


----------



## 19jaquez84

dave_st23 said:


> My first lowrider bike back in the 80s


uffin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dave_st23 said:


> My first lowrider bike back in the 80s


:thumbsup: Thats Cool.I Wish I Had Pics When I Had Mine In The 80's...


----------



## dave_st23

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup: Thats Cool.I Wish I Had Pics When I Had Mine In The 80's...


Thanx homie it's the only pic I got of any of my Og bikes


----------



## dave_st23

19jaquez84 said:


> uffin:


Thanx homie


----------



## MR.GM84




----------



## 78mc

MR.GM84 said:


>


Who is this guy?


----------



## lowridersfinest

we need recent pics tho


----------



## Kiloz

lowridersfinest said:


> we need recent pics tho


It almost happened. Just dont know of the world is ready for that just yet.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Kiloz said:


> It almost happened. Just dont know of the world is ready for that just yet.


Whatever


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Isnt this what the topic is NOT ABOUT?


----------



## Kiloz

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Isnt this what the topic is NOT ABOUT?


:yes:

I joke. He get mad, but we all family.


----------



## 78mc

Where's all the OG @?


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Where's all the OG @?


Was up mike was good brotha...


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Was up mike was good brotha...


Just here with my son... Going to swap meet tomorrow... See what we find...  How is everything in the Bull dog country?


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Just here with my son... Going to swap meet tomorrow... See what we find...  How is everything in the Bull dog country?


Everything good in the hood...


----------



## MR.559

MR.GM84 said:


>


Favorite all time. Great work mike


----------



## MR.559

78mc said:


> Just here with my son... Going to swap meet tomorrow... See what we find...  How is everything in the Bull dog country?


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Everything good in the hood...


Cool... Have you had time to make those posters?


----------



## 78mc

MR.559 said:


>


How is everything going Gilly?


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Cool... Have you had time to make those posters?


Yes just have to send em off will do this week...


----------



## MR.559

78mc said:


> How is everything going Gilly?


Good now lol and u


----------



## EL Presumido

MR.559 said:


> Favorite all time. Great work mike


Yup... bad ass bike Mike!


----------



## 78mc

MR.559 said:


> Good now lol and u


Hahaha!!!! Gald you are back...Just busy with my son & working like a Mexican... LOL!!


----------



## MR.GM84

MR.559 said:


> Favorite all time. Great work mike



what's up big dog you back at home now ?


----------



## MR.559

MR.GM84 said:


> what's up big dog you back at home now ?


Yeah got out last Friday


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 675809
> View attachment 675810


Damn! One of my favorite bikes!!!


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 675809
> View attachment 675810


STRAIGHT CLOWNIN...OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Dee Luxe

I was just getting ready to make a similar topic. I just purchased a bike with the lowrider logo on it. It looks old school where on the white wall it has raised Lowrider letters with 3 lowrider man logos on the tires and it says Designed by Low Rider USA. The words Lowrider Bicycle is inscribed on the sprocket & on the side of the crown. It also had a Mclean knockoff and a lowrider man logo on the head badge. Oh, and there's a lowrider man on the back fender. Anyone know how old these bike parts may be?


----------



## 78mc

Dee Lux said:


> I was just getting ready to make a similar topic. I just purchased a bike with the lowrider logo on it. It looks old school where on the white wall it has raised Lowrider letters with 3 lowrider man logos on the tires and it says Designed by Low Rider USA. The words Lowrider Bicycle is inscribed on the sprocket & on the side of the crown. It also had a Mclean knockoff and a lowrider man logo on the head badge. Oh, and there's a lowrider man on the back fender. Anyone know how old these bike parts may be?


It's about 10 years old.. Not that old..


----------



## Dee Luxe

78mc said:


> It's about 10 years old.. Not that old..


Kool. Thanks.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Clown Confusion

Looks better with the 16" rims


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


>


Loving the old school Legions...


----------



## 78mc

My bike & my brother's mini truck. My first Kandy paint job brandy wine '93


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> View attachment 761370
> 
> My bike & my brother's mini truck. My first Kandy paint job brandy wine '93


:thumbsup: You Gotta Put That Pic In The 90's Thread.


----------



## 78mc

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup: You Gotta Put That Pic In The 90's Thread.


:facepalm: I can't find it!!! I went back 20 pages.. It can't be that far back..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78mc said:


> :facepalm: I can't find it!!! I went back 20 pages.. It can't be that far back..:thumbsdown:


Its In Lowrider General.The Thread is Called Back In The 90's


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Dusk til Dawn said:


> Might be for sale....Have alot of extra parts that will go with the bike. Paint still beautiful and gold still shines nice also its all ready to show.


;0


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## VENOM89

78mc said:


> Remember guys,there was no china parts back in the days. OG schwinn parts or if you wanted twisted parts? You would have to make it.... Couldn't go to the bike shop to buy custom parts...


Got that right...all the parts on my old bike Bad 2 Da Bone were all twisted handmade parts my dad built


----------



## mexhika

MR.559 said:


> Yeah got out last Friday


Orale what's up homies


----------



## mexhika

Richiecool69elka said:


> Its In Lowrider General.The Thread is Called Back In The 90's


Lies lies all lies hahahaha !


----------



## 78mc

VENOM89 said:


> Got that right...all the parts on my old bike Bad 2 Da Bone were all twisted handmade parts my dad built


Still the way to do it...


----------



## boricualowlow

View attachment 900961


----------



## boricualowlow

View attachment 900969


----------



## Kiloz

boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 900969


Bitch Killer :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 900961


I was talking to Nacho about 6 months ago, he said he is thinking of bringing this back out.


----------



## boricualowlow

I hope he does would love to see that og bike in person one day..


----------



## boricualowlow

Weppaaa papa yo vez somos boricua papi que lo que hay pa.? I was wondering how many other Puerto Ricans were on here.


----------



## mexhika

Richiecool69elka said:


> Give me some names Brother.Im getting old I dont remember alot.


Hahahaha Pobresito


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> My poor bike looking all sad... I haven't showed it since '98......


Still looks good..!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Kiloz said:


> I was talking to Nacho about 6 months ago, he said he is thinking of bringing this back out.


He brings it out every now and then...I saw it like a year ago at a local show


----------



## boricualowlow

Same paint or did he change it up I saw 1 pic where it wasn't white but maybe like more of a red but I don't know if that was older or more recent than the white and gold paint.


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> Still looks good..!!!


Returning sometime next year..


----------



## Kiloz

INKEDUP said:


> He brings it out every now and then...I saw it like a year ago at a local show


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Bitch Killer :thumbsup:


You remember the real name my son.. :roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

boricualowlow said:


> Same paint or did he change it up I saw 1 pic where it wasn't white but maybe like more of a red but I don't know if that was older or more recent than the white and gold paint.[/QUOTE
> It has the same paint job like in the picture..


----------



## boricualowlow

78mc said:


> boricualowlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint or did he change it up I saw 1 pic where it wasn't white but maybe like more of a red but I don't know if that was older or more recent than the white and gold paint.[/QUOTE
> It has the same paint job like in the picture..
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: nice I like to know it's still in the same og condition as far as paint color. I have it on my wall.
Click to expand...


----------



## boricualowlow

View attachment 933354


78mc said:


> boricualowlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint or did he change it up I saw 1 pic where it wasn't white but maybe like more of a red but I don't know if that was older or more recent than the white and gold paint.[/QUOTE
> It has the same paint job like in the picture..
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I saw this red paint somewhere on this bike. He did change it.
Click to expand...


----------



## boricualowlow

View attachment 933370
View attachment 933362


boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 933354
> 
> 
> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I saw this red paint somewhere on this bike. He did change it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> You remember the real name my son.. :roflmao:


I learned it from a old wise man! uffin:


----------



## CE 707

boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 933370
> View attachment 933362
> 
> 
> boricualowlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 933354
> 
> 
> 
> Henry did the frames
Click to expand...


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Building my nephews bike 90's style NO CHINA SHIT! NO TWISTED SHIT! NO STRAIGHT LACES SPOKES! NO SHARK FINS COMING COMING OUT OF EVERY WHICH DIRECTION, SIMPLE AND TO THE POINT.


----------



## Tin-Tin

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Building my nephews bike 90's style NO CHINA SHIT! NO TWISTED SHIT! NO STRAIGHT LACES SPOKES! NO SHARK FINS COMING COMING OUT OF EVERY WHICH DIRECTION, SIMPLE AND TO THE POINT.
> View attachment 934314


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Building my nephews bike 90's style NO CHINA SHIT! NO TWISTED SHIT! NO STRAIGHT LACES SPOKES! NO SHARK FINS COMING COMING OUT OF EVERY WHICH DIRECTION, SIMPLE AND TO THE POINT.
> View attachment 934314


Thats clean as fuck bro


----------



## 78mc

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Building my nephews bike 90's style NO CHINA SHIT! NO TWISTED SHIT! NO STRAIGHT LACES SPOKES! NO SHARK FINS COMING COMING OUT OF EVERY WHICH DIRECTION, SIMPLE AND TO THE POINT.
> View attachment 934314


Nice.. But we had twisted parts back then. Just had to make it. Not that shit you can buy from the bike shop... :werd:
Can't wait to see it done..:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> I learned it from a old wise man! uffin:


:buttkick: Who you calling old?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Building my nephews bike 90's style NO CHINA SHIT! NO TWISTED SHIT! NO STRAIGHT LACES SPOKES! NO SHARK FINS COMING COMING OUT OF EVERY WHICH DIRECTION, SIMPLE AND TO THE POINT.
> View attachment 934314


Damn it....gna be one badass bike......simple and clean


----------



## boricualowlow

CE 707 said:


> that was an og bike to realy nice still after all these years


x2 this bike is nice!


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> :buttkick: Who you calling old?


Sorry grandpa! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> Sorry grandpa! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


I'm going show you grandpa puto!!:finger::guns:


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> I'm going show you grandpa puto!!:finger::guns:


hno:


----------



## 78mc

Kiloz said:


> hno:


:facepalm: pinche vieja!!!


----------



## Mannie Fre$h




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633


That's came out badass....


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's came out badass....


Thanks made with all original Schwinn parts


----------



## Est.1979

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633


Dope...kept it old school with engraving
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=995705&stc=1&d=1388778803
My sons is almost done just waiting on upholstery


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Est.1979 said:


> Dope...kept it old school with engraving
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=995705&stc=1&d=1388778803
> My sons is almost done just waiting on upholstery


Nice did the DeAlbas paint this bike?


----------



## Est.1979

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Nice did the DeAlbas paint this bike?


Negative...Elspock did a couple of years ago


----------



## Est.1979

Gonna put a schwinn 3speed hub soon after it gets rechromed


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633
> 
> 
> View attachment 995809


Very nice. Im doing a very similar project. All schwinn, simple and engraved, real old school. But now, my engraver quit doing stuff so I dont know how I'm gonna finish it.


----------



## Est.1979

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Very nice. Im doing a very similar project. All schwinn, simple and engraved, real old school. But now, my engraver quit doing stuff so I dont know how I'm gonna finish it.


Just chrome it to finish and engrave it later down the line


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Est.1979 said:


> Negative...Elspock did a couple of years ago


No shit Fucking spock good dude looks good


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Very nice. Im doing a very similar project. All schwinn, simple and engraved, real old school. But now, my engraver quit doing stuff so I dont know how I'm gonna finish it.


Plenty of other engravers available to finish the work. Try contacting Miguel Chavez or engrave it


----------



## Est.1979

Mannie Fre$h said:


> No shit Fucking spock good dude looks good


Yea he did a grip of frames and only a few came out...I think he's a skater now, cuz he only does skateboards now lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Plenty of other engravers available to finish the work. Try contacting Miguel Chavez or engrave it


Won't match. I was using Bennie Padilla because of his style. Big, bold, simple. i cant stand seeing projects where you can tell that two different people were hired to do one thing.


----------



## 78mc

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633
> 
> 
> View attachment 995809


Nice bro... I like it...


----------



## oneofakind

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633
> 
> 
> View attachment 995809


DAMN NOW THATS A LOWRIDER BIKE..CLEAN ASS OLD SCHOOL BUILD...


----------



## Tin-Tin

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633
> 
> 
> View attachment 995809


Came out nice. One question where'd you get your schwinn tiers?


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Tin-Tin said:


> Came out nice. One question where'd you get your schwinn tiers?


Picked then up at an auction NOS Schwinn Westwind


----------



## Tin-Tin

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Picked then up at an auction NOS Schwinn Westwind


that's wassup bro building myself an od school too...


----------



## joeyd956

before and after ... my old street cruzer


----------



## viejitocencoast

Mannie Fre$h said:


> View attachment 995633
> 
> 
> View attachment 995809


this is nice , similar to what im building for my son but no tank , I needs some forks like this ?


----------



## 78mc

No more old school pictures?


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Just used some 26inch forks and bent them


----------



## dj kurse 1

Here's mine. Still have it..I did EVERYTHING. 
Painting, fabrication, welding, buying my own parts....


----------



## 78mc

dj kurse 1 said:


> Here's mine. Still have it..I did EVERYTHING.
> Painting, fabrication, welding, buying my own parts....


That's what I'm talking about. A true old school bike. People forgot what this topic is about.. Bikes built back in the days..
Nice job bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## sandiego619lowride

heres my bike its OLD SCHOOL i believe it has a Ostrich skin seat and 5th wheel cover.. has 144 spokes, and a engraved front fender and custom pedals,plus some twisted parts


----------



## chrismiller

dj kurse 1 said:


> Here's mine. Still have it..I did EVERYTHING.
> Painting, fabrication, welding, buying my own parts....


Nice bro! That's so cool


----------



## Tin-Tin

chrismiller said:


> Nice bro! That's so cool


 how's the trike bro?


----------



## chrismiller

Tin-Tin said:


> how's the trike bro?


It's good man paint and body are done! I just need to go pick it up


----------



## Tin-Tin

chrismiller said:


> It's good man paint and body are done! I just need to go pick it up


 that's wassup bro you plan on posting up some pics or is it a secret?uffin:


----------



## chrismiller

Tin-Tin said:


> that's wassup bro you plan on posting up some pics or is it a secret?uffin:


Think ima keep it a secret bro


----------



## Tin-Tin

chrismiller said:


> Think ima keep it a secret bro


 orale, that's wassup bro Mike had shown me a pic of it but it still wasn't done.


----------



## 96tein

chrismiller said:


> Think ima keep it a secret bro


Keep it that way, this one is going to be bad ass when you finish it going to catch people's attention for sure.


----------



## 78mc

96tein said:


> Keep it that way, this one is going to be bad ass when you finish it going to catch people's attention for sure.


I agree 100%...


----------



## chrismiller

96tein said:


> Keep it that way, this one is going to be bad ass when you finish it going to catch people's attention for sure.


Yeah hahaa the competition is fun an all but like I just wanna have fun displaying and showing my trike yano


----------



## 96tein

chrismiller said:


> Yeah hahaa the competition is fun an all but like I just wanna have fun displaying and showing my trike yano


Oh for sure, i just mean keep it under wraps untile then, mike did a killer job on this one. You wiill do really well in my opinion.


----------



## chrismiller

96tein said:


> Oh for sure, i just mean keep it under wraps untile then, mike did a killer job on this one. You wiill do really well in my opinion.


Thanks bro. I would really like to win toty. That's my main thing that i would like to accomplish


----------



## dj kurse 1

dj kurse 1 said:


> Here's mine. Still have it..I did EVERYTHING.
> Painting, fabrication, welding, buying my own parts....


Thanks guys for your comments. I enjoyed every minute I've spent building my bike. I worked hard to buy my own parts. Those baby daytons I bought them when they were first out at a cost of over $100. I don't even know how much they run now. Dont know if you can see but I had the spokes fan out in 3s. Which is a custom touch that got noticed a lot at shows I participated. The fenders are engraved, which I did too but hard to see in photo. Painted silver base with black patterns then candy royal blue. I've appeared in Orlie's, Lowrider, won at shows, received trophies, plaques. Those were the days.
It's a 70 Schwinn frame with many OG Schwinn parts. Like handle bars, black grips, lucky 7 sprocket, pedals, the decal up front, bolts with the letter "S" . Wanna bring it out and redo it. But just never had the opportunity, so it sits in storage collecting dust.


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


>


Nice.....


----------



## mexhika

Mexhica Trike


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> ttt /QUOTE]


----------



## 78mc

mexhika said:


> mexhika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Your old bike isn't back the days!!:buttkick:
Click to expand...


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> mexhika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your old bike isn't back the days!!:buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao to.me it is lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

mexhika said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao to.me it is lol
> 
> 
> 
> :loco::facepalm::werd:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiloz

CE 707 said:


> I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or* look* like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that


...


----------



## bluedreamz

My dad's old bike from the 90s


----------



## CE 707

Thats clean


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> My dad's old bike from the 90s


I think I remember that bike?? That was @ the LA show right? Love the old school way of bolting the spare tire to the fender with the knock off.. I remember having one on my bike back in the days... Good old days..


----------



## Kiloz

78mc said:


> I think I remember that bike?? That was @ the LA show right? Love the old school way of bolting the spare tire to the fender with the knock off.. I remember having one on my bike back in the days... Good old days..


uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bluedreamz said:


> My dad's old bike from the 90s


Badass bike from ILLUSTRIOUS....I remember he use to ride it everywhere...


----------



## CE 707

Sup bro how have you been


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Badass bike from ILLUSTRIOUS....I remember he use to ride it everywhere...


Ya he sold and now I'm trying to make mine look like his


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> I think I remember that bike?? That was @ the LA show right? Love the old school way of bolting the spare tire to the fender with the knock off.. I remember having one on my bike back in the days... Good old days..


Ya that was the la show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bluedreamz said:


> Ya he sold and now I'm trying to make mine look like his


Nice....it's gna look clean


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....it's gna look clean


I think it will but the only problem is schwinn parts are expensive


----------



## southsandiego

Anyone got pics of aladdin bike was from finest kreationz


----------



## LegionS818




----------



## Amahury760

My bike still sits the same. Took out trike piece.came out in lrm 1998


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The good ole days


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> The good ole days


That's right....when less was more....


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> I think it will but the only problem is schwinn parts are expensive


They can be.. But when you are building a old school it's the only way to go..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

bluedreamz said:


> My dad's old bike from the 90s


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> Sup bro how have you been


Doing good bro....just chillin taking my time on my projects


----------



## CE 707

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Doing good bro....just chillin taking my time on my projects


Thats good bro same here little by little you still have a fb


----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> I made this topic to stay clear of the face market so I only want to see bikes that are or look like they did from the 90s people have seem to have lost track of that over the years and me my self plan on going back to that


SO I WAS WALKING AROUND THE BIG 3 AUTO SWAPMEET IN QUALCOMM SAN DIEGO AND.HAPPEN TO SPOT GLENN PABLO THE OWNER OF UNFAIR ADVANTAGE. WELL THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT HE STILL HAS THE BIKE. BUT BY TALKING WITH HIM ABOUT OLD TIMES, IT SEEMS LIKE HE IS NOT REALY IN TO THE BIKE GAME.ANY MORE. I WILL BE IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND MIGHT GET TO SHOOT A FEW PICTURES OF HIS BIKE SOON.


----------



## Kiloz

Amahury760 said:


> SO I WAS WALKING AROUND THE BIG 3 AUTO SWAPMEET IN QUALCOMM SAN DIEGO AND.HAPPEN TO SPOT GLENN PABLO THE OWNER OF UNFAIR ADVANTAGE. WELL THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT HE STILL HAS THE BIKE. BUT BY TALKING WITH HIM ABOUT OLD TIMES, IT SEEMS LIKE HE IS NOT REALY IN TO THE BIKE GAME.ANY MORE. I WILL BE IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND MIGHT GET TO SHOOT A FEW PICTURES OF HIS BIKE SOON.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Amahury760 said:


> SO I WAS WALKING AROUND THE BIG 3 AUTO SWAPMEET IN QUALCOMM SAN DIEGO AND.HAPPEN TO SPOT GLENN PABLO THE OWNER OF UNFAIR ADVANTAGE. WELL THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT HE STILL HAS THE BIKE. BUT BY TALKING WITH HIM ABOUT OLD TIMES, IT SEEMS LIKE HE IS NOT REALY IN TO THE BIKE GAME.ANY MORE. I WILL BE IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND MIGHT GET TO SHOOT A FEW PICTURES OF HIS BIKE SOON.


Thats good news you think he will ever sell it


----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> Thats good news you think he will ever sell it


Not sure, i will ask him when i see him


----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> Thats good news you think he will ever sell it


How much is a bike like that worth, i would not know how much mine.is.worth, to me its more of a sentimetal value


----------



## CE 707

Amahury760 said:


> How much is a bike like that worth, i would not know how much mine.is.worth, to me its more of a sentimetal value


 I feel you on that same with my bike I couldnt sell either but if that bike ever went up for sale id pay 2500


----------



## Amahury760

CE 707 said:


> I feel you on that same with my bike I couldnt sell either but if that bike ever went up for sale id pay 2500


Yeah bro, i always loved his bike. 25 is too much for me to pay, i wash i had the money. I might go see him in a few weeks and i will ask him and maybe bring it up to him and see what he says,


----------



## Amahury760

Is anyone doing.the history line.up @the torrez show. ?


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

To much talking not enough pictures


----------



## 78mc

Amahury760 said:


> Is anyone doing.the history line.up @the torrez show. ?


There is no History Line up this year..


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## 78mc

This is a good friend of mine's frame. It's was painted in '93. This picture is from '95. I had did some touch up work on it. He never came out with it. It's been under his bed for the past 19 years..


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> View attachment 1118465
> 
> This is a good friend of mine's frame. It's was painted in '93. This picture is from '95. I had did some touch up work on it. He never came out with it. It's been under his bed for the past 19 years..


The leprechaun..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> The leprechaun..


Yeah. Another one


----------



## JW767

[/URL][/IMG]
94' I think.. Me on the left. We started driving not long after, so these were short lived..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JW767 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 94' I think.. Me on the left. We started driving not long after, so these were short lived..


:thumbsup:


----------



## JW767

Thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## CE 707




----------



## bluedreamz

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

Kiloz said:


>


 my club members bike back in 1997.. still around in storage..:h5:


----------



## Kiloz

mrchavez said:


> my club members bike back in 1997.. still around in storage..:h5:


Hit him up! Lets see some current photos


----------



## tequila sunrise

my brother's "GRAPEVINE" that he bought back earlier this year after being sold 15 years ago, and my "TEQUILA SUNRISE". We still ride them! check out the videos on my fb page Mike Acosta or instagram @mike__Acosta #empireknightsbc #tequilasunrisebike


----------



## Panama Red

STORM que no


----------



## bluedreamz

BLUEDREAMZ 2 will be showing soon hopefully my trike is getting a different frame put on it I have collected some og parts to start the build right now I'm getting info from my dad about what was gold plated and what was chrome my dad told me the paint color was candy cobalt blue so I will do the paint


----------



## Tin-Tin

bluedreamz said:


> BLUEDREAMZ 2 will be showing soon hopefully my trike is getting a different frame put on it I have collected some og parts to start the build right now I'm getting info from my dad about what was gold plated and what was chrome my dad told me the paint color was candy cobalt blue so I will do the paint


nice homie hope to se it out soon


----------



## bluedreamz

Tin-Tin said:


> nice homie hope to se it out soon


Thanks and hopefully I can get it done soon


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## GRodriguez

Bump


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Dusk til Dawn said:


> Thank you for the post bro thinking of comming out of retirement...have alot of new shit its called Dusk Til Dawn
> ]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/1purple1.JPG[/img​


its coming out


----------



## GOODTIMES_209

i went thure all 100 pages and not one of my bike at least in this stage.....


----------



## GOODTIMES_209

oneofakind said:


>


same bike after i changed it ......then sold it


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## GOODTIMES_209

Est.1979 said:


>


cleen bike bro.....


----------



## cablguy2




----------



## KinGs-CustomS

Amsterdam


----------



## slo

tequila sunrise said:


> my brother's "GRAPEVINE" that he bought back earlier this year after being sold 15 years ago, and my "TEQUILA SUNRISE". We still ride them! check out the videos on my fb page Mike Acosta or instagram @mike__Acosta #empireknightsbc #tequilasunrisebike


aint even gonna lie, TS in my top 5 of all time. Ever. Its just timeless. 





Wanna sell it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Gna be 20 yrs since it first busted out.like the wat it looks with the og parts.like they say"if it ain't broke,why fix it"


----------



## Slipping Into Darkness

MR.559 said:


>


Nice


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Where's all the old school bikes.


----------



## lowridersfinest

any pics of the janet jackson bike


----------



## 66wita6

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be 20 yrs since it first busted out.like the wat it looks with the og parts.like they say"if it ain't broke,why fix it"
> View attachment 1897914
> 
> View attachment 1897922
> 
> View attachment 1897930


BEEN A LONG ASS MIN SICE BEEN UP IN HERE.....SANTANA B.C STILL BUILDING 
THEM THE OL SCKOOL WAY
MY GRANDSONS 16"







MY SHORTYS 20"







AND 1 OF THE OGS OF THE CLUB....STILL ROLLIN...JUS DOIN A LIL BIT OF CHANGES FOR VEGAS....GANGSTA BOOGIE


----------

